# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  الأسماء ومعانيها

## علي pt

*الأسماء ومعانيها*
*|* *آ** |* *أ** |* *إ** |* *ا** |* *ب** |* *ت** |* *ث** |* *ج** |* *ح** |* *خ** |* *د** |* *ذ** |* *ر** |* *ز** |* *س** |* *ش** |* *ص** |* *ض** |* *ط** |* *ظ** |* *ع** |* *غ** |* *ف** |* *ق** |* *ك** |* *ل** |* *م** |* *ن** |* *هـ** |* *و** |* *ي** |* 
*طبعا الموضوع مبيوق ..*
*سنأتيكم بالأسماء ومعانيها*
*كل مرة شوي - على حسب الاستطاعة*


*الاسم:* *المعنى*

*1. آثار*
*جمع أثر: والاثر العلامة واثر الشىء بقيته وما خلفه السابقون لست اثرا واحدا ولكنك اثار نرى فيك صور الماضى وبقية السابقين واثارنا مرآة تشدنا الى الماضى الغالى ووثائقه وتثير فينا كثيرا من الذكريات*
*2. آدم*
*من كانت به سمرة، وإما لطول قوائمه وعنقه*
*3. آسر*
*من يأسر غيره بقوته، أو بأخلاقه*
*4. آسية*
*تأسو الجراح نفسية كانت او جسمية وتداويها فهى البلسم الشافى وهى الحنان كله وفى سماء الاسماء تتراءى آسية امراة فرعون اذا قالت (رب ابن لى عندك بيتا فىالجنة) والاسية: الدعامة والاسطوانة والبناء المحكم اساسه*
*5. آصال*
*الاصيل الوقت حين تصفر الشمس لمغربها والجمع آصال*
*6. آلاء*
*الآلاء: النعم والآلاء جمع الى ونعم الاله على العبادة كثيرة واجلهن نجابة الاولاد وحين تتراءى لابويك نعم الاله ممثلة فيك لا يملك كل منهما الا ان يقول: سبحان الله ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله (فبأى آلاء ربكما تكذبان)*
*7. آمال*
*الرجاء*
*8. آمال*
*الآمال: جمع امل وهل نعيش الا على الامل فالحياة الامل والأمل الحياة وفيك تتراءى آمال لجميع اسرتك من نساء ورجال*
*9. آمنة*
*اسم يشع أمنا وطمأنينة حيث كنت كان الامن فلا خوف ولا فزع اسمك مصحوب بأطيب الامانى وفى سماء الاسماء تتراءى (السيدة آمنة بنت وهب) اغلى الاسماء عند المسلمين اليست أم خاتم النبيين؟!*
*10. آنسة*
*الآنسة هى الطيبة النفس المحبوب قربها وحديثها والآنسة: المؤنسة التى تؤنس من كان خائفا وتزيل وحشته*
*11. آيات*
*الآيات جمع آية والآية العلامة وفيك يا آيات آيات على وجود الخالق وابداعه وقدرته فسبحان الخالق المبدع والآيات جمع آية والآية العبرة والآية الأمارة والآية المعجزة وانت آيات والناس يقولون فلانة آية بلغت الكمال فى اخلاقها وسواء كنت آية ام آيت ام آيات فاسمك تعبير عن قدرة الله وعظمته واعجازه وابداعه وآيت من الاسماء التى فتح الاتراك تاءها*

----------


## علي pt

*1. أبان*
*إبانة ووضوحا*
*2. أبي*
*من شب على شيء*
*3. أبية*
*تأبى الدنية فى دينها ودنياها وترفض الذل والهوان لها ولكل من والاها! اخلاقها سوية مَرْضية تعيش حياتها ناعمة بالحرية*
*4. أثاثة*
*أث: النبات إذا اصبحت أغصنه كثيفة*
*5. أثيلة*
*شهادة من الابوين بالاصالة والعراقة والمجد فلا يملك من يفوز بها الا الشكر والحمد*
*6. أحسن*
*أفضل*
*7. أحكام*
*الحكم: العلم والفقه وانت احكام*
*8. أحمد*
*من فعل ما يحمد عليه، (محمودا)*
*9. أحمس*
*اشتد*
*10. أحنف*
*المتعبد، والمستقيم الذي لاعوج فيه*
*11. أحوص*
*ضيق العين حتى كأنها مخيطة*
*12. أخيل*
*طائر يتشاءم منه*
*13. أدماء*
*الأدماء: شديدة السمرة*
*14. أدهم*
*الدهمة السواد*
*15. أديب*
*آخذ بمحاسن الأخلاق، وحاذق بالأدب وفنونه من راض نفسه على المحاسن* 
*16. أديبة*
*ذات ادب وكمال وذات عواطف نبيلة واخيلة جميلة لها فى نفوس اهل الادب مكانة مرموقة وهى فى عالم النشر صديقة ورفيقة*
*17. أذينة*
*المستمع لما يقال له ، وأذن خير وأذن قومه من ينصحهم*
*18. أذينة*
*أذينة: آلة السمع والجزء الاسفل من الاذن*
*19. أرب*
*الأرب: الحاجة او الحاجة الشديدة والارب البغية والامنية يقال: بلغ اربه ونال اربه*
*20. أركان*
*يعتمد عليه، ويأوى إليه الخائف، الشريف*
*21. أرنة*
*الأرنة: الجبن الرطب، والارنة حب يطرح فى اللبن فيجبنه وأرينة تصغير أرنة*
*22. أروى*
*أنثى الوعل تسمى أروية بضم الهمزة او كسرها، وجمعها أراوى، واسم الجمع أروى واسم يوحى بالنعومة والخفة والرشاقة والامتلاء الى جانب حسن المنظر والبهاء، وفى عالم الأسماء نجد أروى عمة خاتم الانبياء*
*23. أريج*
*الأريج: انتشار الطيب فى المكان، والاريجة: الريح الطيبة*
*24. أرينب*
*اسم مصغر مكبره أرنب، وفى الارنب خفة وسرعة ونعومة تتجلى فى ذلك الفرو الناعم الذى يغطي جسمها وفى حديث أم زرع ا(لمس مس ارنب والريح ريح زرنب) أعرفت يا أرينب ما وراء اسمك من إيحاء؟!*
*25. أزهار*
*جمع زهرة وزهرة الدنيا: بهجتها ونضارتها وحسنها*
*26. أسامة*
*من أسماء الأسد وَعَلَمُُ عليه*
*27. أسلم*
*اسم قبيلة* 
*28. أسماء*
*إذا كان لكل اسم معنى ولكل أسم ايحاء فأنت أسماء فيك كل المعاني اسمك يغني عن غيره ولا يغني غيره عنه وفى سماء الأسماء تتراءى اسماء (ذات النطاقين) بنت الصديق*
*29. أسمى*
*هى أسماء: او تدل على تفضيلها فى السمو والرفعة*
*30. أسيد*
*تصغير أسْود* 
*31. أسيلة*
*الأسيلة: الملساء المستوية ويقال: خد أسيل وكف اسيلة الأصابع*
*32. أشرف*
*عظيم الأذنين*
*33. أشرف*
*بلغت درجة عالية فى الشرف وعلو المنزلة*
*34. أشعب*
*أشعب الشيء أصلحه*
*35. أشعث*
*الوتد والمسواك*
*36. أشعر*
*أي شديد شبه بالأسد، والأشعر: اللحم تحت الظفر*
*37. أشواق*
*لست شوقا واحدا ولكنك أشواق، وحين تشدنا الأشواق يجذبنا الحنين ويضنينا الأنين، ومن كانت مجتمع الأشواق نزعت النفوس اليها وازدادت تعلقا بها*
*38. أصمع*
*حديد النفس، وكل شيء حددت طرفه فهو أصمع*
*39. أصيل*
*في الأصالة عراقة النسب، وابتكار الأسلوب، الوقت قبل الغروب*
*40. أصيلة*
*الناس يبحثون فى كل مكان عن الأصل والأصيلة وفى الأصالة عراقة النسب وجودة الرأى وابتكار الأسلوب وانت أصيلة ومن كانت اصيلة التقى فيها كرم النسب مع شرف الحسب*
*41. أضواء*
*لست ضوءا واحدا ولكنك أضواء والأضواء من حولنا تسطع وتلمع تبدد ظلمات اليأس وتمحو سحب الشك وتنير الطريق طريق الامل والعمل والاضواء تحنو وتدفىء فلا ظلام ولا أوهام ولا خزعبلات ولا مفتريات ألم يجعل الله الشمس ضياء؟!*
*42. أغاريد*
*لست أغرودة واحدة ولكنك اغاريد أنت الطيور المغردة على شجرة العائلة أنت النغم الجميل فى حياة أبويك بك تحلو الحياة وتجمل*
*43. أغصان*
*تحمل الأغصان الأوراق والثمار، فهى مصدر الظل والخير نحيا فى ظلها وننعم بثمرها والأغصان تتمايل وفى الاغصان طراوة والاغصان تنمو وتعلو وأنت أغصان*
*44. أفراح*
*عبر الوالدان عن مشاعرهما الطيبة تجاهك لم تكونى بالنسبة اليهما فرحة واحدة ولكنك افراح انه اسم جميل يوحى بالسرور والانشراح*
*45. أفكار*
*ليس فى الدنيا أجمل من فكرة يعيش الإنسان لها وبها وأنت أفكار وحين تسمو الأفكار تنهض الأمم ويحيا الناس فى العالم كله أخيار*
*46. أفنان*
*الأفنان: جمع فنن والفنن: الغصن، وانت افنان واسمك يوحى بالرفعة والسمو، والأفنان مصدر الخير من ثمر وظل وفى الافنان بهاء وجمال وفيها تثن ودلال*
*47. أكثم*
*يقال: شبع وعظم بطنه فهو أكثم*
*48. ألحان*
*جمع لحن: وهو الصوت الموسيقى الموضوع للأغنية والطيور تغرد بأعذب الألحان*
*49. ألطاف*
*الألطاف: التحف والهدايا وأنت الطاف واللطف رفق ورافة وأنت الطاف وفى اللطف خفة ورقة وانت الطاف واللطف من الله توفيق وعصمة وانت الطاف*
*50. ألفت*
*الألفة محبة ومودة وصداقة ومؤانسة والمؤمن: الف مألوف وقد جعل الله رحلة الشتاء والصيف لإيلاف قريش والناس - اليوم - يبحثون فى كل مكان عن الألفة بعد ان ذاقوا مرارة القطيعة والتناحر، وسواء كنت ألفة أم ألفت كما ينطقها الأتراك فأنت أمل تسعى اليه الشعوب*
*51. ألماس*
*الألماس: حجر شفاف شديد اللمعان ذو الوان وهو أعظم الحجارة النفيسة قيمة*
*52. أليف*
*من يألف ويؤلف*
*53. أليفة*
*من تألف وتؤلف وكذلك ألوف*
*54. أم كلثوم*
*الكلثوم: ممتلىء لحم الخدين والوجه والكلثوم: الحرير على رأس العلم وأنت أم كلثوم فى وجهها وخديها امتلاء ونعومة وصفاء*
*55. أماني*
*أماني لأبويك تحققت مع ولادتك فكنت أمانى والأمنية البغية وجمعها أمانى وفى حياة كل منا أمنية والأمنية غالية والأمنية محبوبة، والأماني تكون دائما موضع اهتمام والناس جميعا يبتغونها ويحبون ان يصيروا اليها! اعرف يا اماني مكانتك من بياني؟!*
*56. أمجاد*
*من كان ذا مجد فهو مجيد والجمع: أمجاد*
*57. أمجد*
*من زاد على غيره في طلب العلا، ونيل المجد*
*58. أمل*
*الرجاء*
*59. أمية*
*تصغير أمة*
*60. أمير*
*من يتولى الإمارة*
*61. أميرة*
*ذات شأن فى أهلها وقومها، وإذا كانت الأميرة من تتولى الإمارة او من ولدت فى بيت الامارة فإن اسمك يا أميرة يحمل معه لك بشارة وأى بشارة ومن كانت أميرة كانت صاحبة شخصية قيادية ومنزلة عالية*
*62. أميمة*
*كان النبى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسمي فاطمة أم أبيها وترى الأم فى ابنتها الصغيرة صورتها وهى تداعب عرائسها فهى أم وتلك أميمة وأميمة تشع حنانا وعطفا وسكينة واطمئنانا وعندما يكبر المصغر تتراءى الأم الصغرى مع أمها الكبرى فهذه أم وتلك أميمة*
*63. أمين*
*حافظ الأمانة، مؤتمن*
*64. أنس*
*مصدر أنس لمن يعايشه*
*65. أنسام*
*الأنسام تهب رويدا فنشعر بالسرور ومع الأنسام يأتى أريج الطيب، وفى الأنسام رقة ورفق بالغصن الرطيب ونسأل القواميس، فتقول: الأنسام: طير سراع تعلوهن خضرة*
*66. أنصاف*
*فيك يتمثل العدل بكل معانيه الى واحتك الخضراء يأوي المظلومون تنصفين بعضهم من بعض وتنصفينهم من أنفسهم وتستوفين لهم حقوقهم وتعاملين الناس بالعدل اسمك يوحي بما كان يطلب والداك عند ولادتك والانتصاف: أخذ الحق*
*67. أنوار*
*الزهر الأبيض واحدته نورة، والجمع أنوار والنور: الضوء الساطع والجمع أنوار، وأنت يا أنوار نور ونور وضياء وزهر ولا فخر!*
*68. أنور*
*الحسن المشرق اللون، والأوْضح والأبين*
*69. أنوف*
*الأنوف: المرأة الطيبة رائحة الأنف خلقة، والرجل شديد الأنفة*
*70. أنيس*
*كل ما هو مأنوس*
*71. أنيسة*
*تؤنس من حولها وتلاطفهم فهى مصدر الأنس والإيناس أنى كانت، والأنيسة من كانت طيبة النفس محبوب قربها وحديثها، أما ايناس فهى مزيلة الوحشة وهى الملاطفة وهى المؤانسة لأبويها*
*72. أهداف*
*الهدف: الغرض والجمع أهداف، والأهداف النبيلة غرض كل شريف*
*73. أوصاف*
*الأوصاف جمع وصف، والوصف نعت الانسان بما فيه وأنت جمعت الاوصاف*
*74. أويس*
*الذئب تصغير أوْس*
*75. أوْس*
*الذئب*
*76. أيمن*
*الأيمن خلاف الأيسر واليمين مقدمة والأيمن ذو البركة*
*77. أيمن*
*الأيمن: خلاف الأيسر وهى يمناء والأيمن: الميمون ذو البركة*
*78. أيهم*
*الذي يركب رأسه*
*79. أيوب*
*نبي الله، عنوان الصبر*
*80. أيْسر*
*الأيسر: خلاف الأيمن والأيسر الذي يعمل بيده اليسرى والأيسر: أفعل تفضيل من اليسر ضد العسر*
*81. أيْفع*
*اليافع دون المراهق، وهو من شارف الاحتلام وفي اليافع علو، وارتفاع، وشبية وترعرع*
*82. أَبي*
*مترفعا عن النقائص، ولا يرضى المذلة*
*83. أُنَيْف*
*تصغير أنف وفيه أنَفَة زيادة على غيره*

----------


## علي pt

*1. إباء*
*ترفع عما يشين، وكراهية لكل ما فيه إهانة وإذلال*
*2. إبراهيم*
*إدامة النظر مع سكون الطرف*
*3. إدريس*
*من أنبياء الله الذين ورد ذكرهم في القرآن الكريم ينسبون إليه إيجاد علم الكيمياء، وبناء المدن*
*4. إسحاق*
*يقال: نخلة سحوق: أي: طويلة*
*5. إسراء*
*اسم يحلق بنا فى كل الأجواء ويطوف بنا كل الأرجاء وينقلنا من سماء الى سماء فهنيئا لك بك يا إسراء انك تذكريننا بأعظم رحلة قام بها خاتم الانبياء*
*6. إسعاد*
*مصدر سعادة لكل من حوله، والإسعاد توفيق من الله*
*7. إسعاد*
*اسم يعبر عن مشاعر الأبوين تجاه الوليدة الجديدة فقد كنت مصدر إسعادهما، والناس من جميع الأجناس يبحثون عمن يسعدهم ويكون مصدر سرورهم واسعادهم وهل تطاق حياة بلا إسعاد؟! لولاك يا إسعاد ما كان هناك انس بين العباد وفى الإسعاد مساعدة ومعاونة ولا حياة بغير اسعاد!*
*8. إسعاف*
*نجدة وشهامة، وإحياء للنفوس، وكرامة، معالجة بالدواء، وإنقاذ من الأدواء*
*9. إسعاف*
*الاسعاف: نجدة وقضاء حاجة*
*10. إسلام*
*إظهار الخضوع والقبول*
*11. إسماعيل*
*جَدُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*12. إسوار*
*جيد الرمي بالسهام وغيرها، وجيد الثبات على ظهر الفرس*
*13. إشراف*
*أشرف الشىء علا وارتفع والاشراف اطلاع من فوق وفى الاشراف ولاية وتعهد*
*14. إشراق*
*اسم نوراني يتلألأ ضياء وجمالا وحسنا ويضفي على من يعيشون فى عالم الاشراقات نورا وبهاء حيث ينبعث النور من العالم غير المحسوس الى الاذهان لتتم به المعرفة ويقوم البرهان فما أجمل ان تشرق الأرض بنور ربها وما أبدع ن تشرقى حيث كنت*
*15. إصلاح*
*عمل كل ما هو صالح نافع*
*16. إصلاح*
*الإصلاح: ازالة الفساد والإصلاح اتيان بما هو صالح نافع*
*17. إعزاز*
*تكريم واحترام وتقوية ومحبة*
*18. إغراء*
*لك يا اغراء من شخصيتك القوية ما يغري غيرك ويحرضهم على فعل كل حميد وكم نبهت من تخاطبينهم الى أمر محمود ليلزموه وعمل مشكور ليؤدوه وفي اسمك ما فيه!*
*19. إقبال*
*يقبل معها السعد وتقبل الدنيا حيث هي*
*20. إكرام*
*جاء ميلادك اكراما من الله لأبويك واسمك يحمل اعترافا بفضل من أكرم بك أبويك وأنت الأمل الحلو لمن يقصدونك!! وكيف يعلقون أملهم على اكرام ويعودون بلا اكرام؟؟ وهل جزاء الاكرام الا الاكرام؟!*
*21. إلهام*
*ما يلقى في القلب من معان وأفكار*
*22. إلهامي*
*يرى فيك كل من يلقاك مصدر إلهامه*
*23. إلياس*
*يقال:الرجل أليس: شجاع*
*24. إمام*
*الإمام قائد، ورائد والإمام يؤتم به، فهو قدوة وأي قدوة ودليل المسافرين إمام، والحادي للإبل إمام*
*25. إنعام*
*تعبير واعتراف بفضل المنعم الإنعام: عطية وهدية والعطية بحسب معطيها والله هو الذى أنعم بك على والديك والإنعام: احسان وزيادة وفى انعام النظر فى الأمر اطالة الفكر فيه وأنت إنعام وفى ظلك ينعم الجميع بحياتهم أنعم الله بك عين من تحبين يا أنعام*
*26. إهاب*
*الجلد الذي يغلف جسم الحيوان قبل أن يدبغ، والغلاف الذي يحيط بالنبات والجذور*
*27. إياد*
*فيه قوة وثبات*
*28. إياس*
*يئس وانقطع رجاؤه والإياس: السل والإياس: فترة حرجة في حياة الرجل والمرأة*
*29. إيثار*
*الإيثار تفضيل الغير على النفس، والايثار خلق محمود*
*30. إيمان*
*أغلى ما يملكه الإنسان والإيمان عقيدة وعمل وعندما نحيا في ظل الإيمان نسعد بحب الرحمن*
*31. إيمان*
*أغلى ما يملكه الانسان أن يكون على جانب من الإيمان، والايمان: تصديق بالقلب واقرار باللسان وعندما نحيا فى ظلال الايمان نسعد بحب الرحمن*
*32. إيهاب*
*أوهب الشيء إيهابا: دام*

----------


## علي pt

*1. اباء*
*رجاء الأبوين لك العزة والكبرياء فسموك اباء واسمك يوحى بالترفع عما يشين والتحلى بما يزين*
*2. ابتسام*
*لو عرف الناس اثر الابتسام فى حياتهم لعاشوا جميعا مبتسمين وعندما تبتسم الشمس وسط الغيوم ينسى الناس كل الهموم وفى الابتسام حكمة واتزان ورزانة وامان أليس الابتسام ضحكا دون صوت ومواجهة مؤمنة للحياة والموت؟*
*3. ابتهاج*
*اسم يعبر عما يرجوه لك الوالدان فى الحياة انهما يطلبان لك السعادة والبهجة فانت مصدر السرور والحبور اسمك يوحى فى نفس الهموم الفأل الحسن ويجلو عن القلب الحزن أما بهجت فهى البهجة نفسها غير ان الاتراك فتحوا تاءها*
*4. ابتهال*
*اسم يوحى بمشاعر الوالدين نحو الخالق الذى انعم عليهما بك فجعلاك ابتهالا وفى الابتهال فيض من تضرع وصفاء وفيه اجتهاد فى الدعاء والرجاء ومثلك فى ابتهالها لها مقام عظيم عند ربها*
*5. اجلال*
*اسم يشع تعظيما وتنزيها يبعث على التقدير والاحترام ويدفع الى التبجيل والإكرام ألست يا اجلال محط آمال النساء والرجال؟!*
*6. احسان*
*فعل كل ما هو حسن، كل ما هو جميل*
*7. احسان*
*ان اعلى درجات الامل والعمل هو: الاحسان وربنا سبحانه كتب الاحسان فى كل شىء احسان القول احسان الفعل احسان النوايا*
*8. احلام*
*الحلم ما يره النائم فى نومه والجمع احلام وهناك احلام اليقظة والاحلام امانى وما اجمل ان تتحقق الاحلام وقد كنت حلما فخاطرا فاحتمالا ثم اصبحت واقعاً لا خيالا*
*9. اخلاص*
*من اخلص لله قلبه نعم برضوانه ومن اخلص للعمل قلبه تقدمت البلاد على يديه ومن اخلص النوايا فاز بالسعادة والاستقرار النفسى فى الاخلاص كل الخلاص من كل ما نعانيه وبالاخص تنهض الامم وترقى ومن لديهم اخلاص يتجلى فيهم الوفاء والشعور بالانتماء*
*10. ادراك*
*ادرك الشىء بلغ وقته وادراك الثمر نضج وادرك الصبى بلغ الحلم وادرك فلان بلغ علمه اقصى الشىء وادرك الشىء ببصره رآه وادرك المعنى بعقله فهمه وانت ادراك*
*11. ارجوان*
*الارجوان: شجر له نور حسن الحمرة وصبغ شديد الحمرة والثياب الحمر ويقال احمر ارجواني قانىء*
*12. ازدهار*
*الازدهار: التلألؤ، والناس جميعا يودون أن تزدهر حياتهم وتمتلىء بالخير*
*13. اسيد*
*فعيل من قولهم: أسد يأسد أسدا إذا صار كالأسد*
*14. اعتماد*
*تعتمد على الله ويعتمد عليها غيرها*
*15. افتتان*
*يفتتن بها من يراها لجمالها وفى اسمك ما فيه*
*16. افتخار*
*يفتخر بها ابواها لما هى عليه من جمال وخلق*
*17. افتكار*
*يشتغل العقل بها ولا تنسى*
*18. الأبيرد*
*هو الذى في طرف ذنبه بياض من الثيران*
*19. الأخضر*
*كثير الخير البرىء*
*20. الأرقم*
*الشجاع، أو شُبه بالشجاع الأرقم وهو الحية، وأنما سمي الأرقم للنقش الذي في ظهره*
*21. الأزرق*
*ما لونه الزرقة*
*22. الأزهر*
*كل لون أبيض، صاف، مشرق، مضيء*
*23. الأسد*
*مَلكُ الغابة، ورمز القوة، بروج السماء*
*24. الأسعد*
*هو الأكثر سعادة*
*25. الأسمر*
*ذو السمرة*
*26. الأسود*
*من سواد اللون*
*27. البحتري*
*مشتق من التبختر وهو مشية فيها خيلاء*
*28. البصير*
*من أسمائه تعالى*
*29. البقير*
*بُقر بطن أمه، فَأخرج منها فسمي بقيرا*
*30. التفات*
*التفت الى الشىء صرف وجهه إليه، والاسم يحمل دعوة للالتفات والتنبيه*
*31. الجرباء*
*الجرباء: مؤنث الأجرب، والجرباء: الأرض المقحوطة، لا شيء فيها، والجرباء: السماء*
*32. الحجاج*
*كثير الحج، وكل شيء قصدته فقد حججته، وحج العظم قطعة من شجة واخرجه*
*33. الخصيب*
*المكان الخصيب: كثير الكلأ والعشب، وفي الخصب هناء وبركة، والخصيب معطاء كريم، وأمل القاصدين*
*34. الخط*
*الطريق المستطيل*
*35. الراوي*
*راوي الحديث، والشعر: حامله وناقله*
*36. الزامل*
*الزامل: الذي يسرع في مشيته، ومن يحمل العلم وأدواته الى غيره، وربما لاينتفع به*
*37. السكيت*
*الكثير السكوت، ومن الناس من يحمل لقب الساكت، والسكوت: انقطاع عن الكلام، وقد يكون السكوت من ذهب اذا كان الكلام من فضة*
*38. الشحاث*
*السائل الملح، والناس في مصر ينطقونها بالتاء، والشحاذ هو السائل الملح*
*39. الشمقمق*
*الطويل الجسم، وأبو الشمقمق معروف*
*40. الصلت*
*الماضي في الأمور والسيف صلت مجرد، وقد سَمت العرب صلتا وصليتا، وصلتانا والمصلات: الماضي في الأمور، والصلتان: الشديد القوي، والنشيط الماضي في الأمور*
*41. الصمة*
*الرجل الشجاع، وربما جعلوه من أسماء الأسد، وأصله المضاء والتصميم*
*42. الصُلْح*
*إنهاء الخصومة وإحلال الوئام محل الخصام*
*43. الطرماح*
*الطويل*
*44. الطفيل*
*تصغير طفْل، والطفل: الوليد، أما الطفل فهو اختلاط ظلمة الليل بباقي ضوء النهار*
*45. العاصي*
*الخارج من الطاعة والمخالف للأمر عاص وعصى*
*46. العاضد*
*الناصر والمعين، أما الاعضد فهو من كانت احدى يديه قصيرة*
*47. العاكف*
*المقيم في المكان الملازم، والعاكف على الشيء المقبل عليه الملازم له الذي لا ينصرف عنه*
*48. العميد*
*السيد، وابن العميد مشهور*
*49. الفتى*
*الشاب القوى*
*50. الفندى*
*الفند الحجر العظيم الناتىء فى الجبل ويشبه به الضخم الثقيل والغصن من اغصان الشجر والفندى من ينتسب الى هذا او ذاك*
*51. القاطمى*
*اسم من اسماء الصقر واصل القطم العض او قطع الشىء بالاسنان والذى يركب رأسه فى الامور قطامى ايضا*
*52. القذافى*
*القذاف مبالغة فى القذف يرمى به الاعداء والميزان قذاف والمنجنيق قذاف والمقذاف المجداف والملاح يدفع السفينة بالمجداف والسفينة تعتمد عليه والطائر لا ينهض الا به والقذافى منسوب الى القذف*
*53. القعقاع*
*من قعقعة السلاح وكل شىء سمعت له صوتا متتابعا فهو قعقعة*
*54. المهلب*
*مفعل من الهلب وهو الشعر والهلبة الخصلة من الشعر ويوم هلاب بارد*
*55. النضر*
*ابو جميع قريش فمن لم يكن من ولده فليس بقرشى والنضر الذهب والنضار الخالص من كل شىء والنضير قبيلة من اليهود وقد سمت العرب نضرا ونضيرا وكل شىء استحسن فهو نضير*
*56. الهام*
*أنت مصدر الالهام لأبويك بما تلقينه فى قلبهما من معان وأفكار وفى رحابك يحيا الشعراء والادباء والفنانون والمخترعون والمفكرون فما قيمة الحياة بلا الهام*
*57. الهمايون*
*السلطان او الامبراطور (فارسية)*
*58. امتثال*
*اسم يعبر عن الرضاء والطاعة وكل المرسلين دعوا الى امتثال أوامر رب العالمين وجميع القادة والمربين يحبون ان تكون رعيتهم من الممتثلين وأنت يا امتثال محط الآمال*
*59. امتنان*
*نعم امتن الله بها على ابويها*
*60. امتياز*
*يبدو فضلها على مثلها*
*61. امرؤ القيس*
*كان منسوبا إلى قيس*
*62. انتصار*
*اسم يعبر عن مشاعر الابوين فى طلب النصر وتحقيقه وفى الانتصار امتناع من الظالم وفى الانتصار ظهور على الخصم وفى الانتصار انتقام من العدو، والحياة بلا انتصار حياة ذليلة لاقيمة لها*
*63. انشراح*
*ينشرح الصدر لرؤيتها، وهى مبعث السرور*
*64. انوس*
*الانوس: الآنسة التى تؤنس من يعايشها وهى كثيرة الايناس*

----------


## علي pt

*ما أدري الموضوع يعجبكم لو لا ..*

*إذا عجبكم راح أواصل باذنه تعالى ،،*

*ننتظر تفاعلكم لنواصل ،،*

*علي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

موضوع حلو خيي علي
والحمدلله طلع اسمي على طول هههه
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
موفق لكل خير

حوائج مقضيه بحق علي ابن موسى

----------


## كبرياء

طرح حلوو ..~
كمل أخووي ..!
مفييد للي يدوروآ أسـآمي ههه ..~
بالانتظآر ..}

----------


## علي pt

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة ،،*

*كبرياء ،،*

*شكرا لمروركم الجميل ..*

*وراح نكمل باذنه تعالى*
*ودمتم بعين الجليل*

----------


## علي pt

*نكمل بحرف الباء ..*


*1. بادية*
*البادية: من تقيم فى البادية خلاف الحاضرة، وبادية الرأي: ظاهرة الذى لا روية فيه وهذا الاسم ينقلنا الى الفضاء الواسع فيه المرعى وفيه الماء وفيه البساطة والظهور*
*2. بارعة*
*تفوق نظراءها فى شىء ما وتجذب الانتباه الى مثل تلك البراعة فى العلم أو فى الحسن فى الفضل أو فى الخيال فهي مثال وأى مثال*
*3. باسل*
*الشجاع والعابس عند الحرب*
*4. باسم*
*انفرجت شفتاه عن ثناياه ضاحكا بدون صوت: اسم يوحي بالتفاؤل والسرور*
*5. باسمة*
*اسم ينقلنا الى جو من التفاؤل والسرور ويرسم على الشفاه بسمة حلوة وعندما يبسم السحاب عن البرق تنفرج أساريره فيضيء الدنيا*
*6. باقل*
*بقل وجه الغلام: نبت شعره من يجمع البقل*
*7. بانة*
*اسم جميل ينقلنا الى شجر البان وفيه حسن القوام وجمال القد وكفاه تشبيه الحسان به فى الطول واللين وأول انطباع لمن يسمعون اسم بانة قدها المياس ورائحتها الفواحة*
*8. باهر*
*يبهر من يراه بوجهه المنير*
*9. باهرة*
*من الأسماء ذات الإيحاء تبهر من يراها وتفوق النساء حسنا وجمالا وعندما تبهر الشمس الأرض فيعم نورهها وضوؤها نقول: سبحان الله يالها من باهرة وأنت باهرة بوجهك المنير وأنت باهرة بحسنك المضيء*
*10. باهى*
*من كان حسنا جميلا الشديد الحُسْن والظرف*
*11. بتول*
*البتول من النساء: العذراء المنقطعة عن الزواج الى الله ولك فى مريم البتول قدوة حسنة ومثل أعلى فهى من خير نساء العالمين*
*12. بثينة*
*اسم مصغر كالصورة المصغرة ولكل مصغر أصل مكبر بثينة: مكبرها بثنة والبثنة هى الأرض السهلة الطيبة الإنبات، والبثنة هى الروضة الطيبة الإنبات الفواحة وهى الزبدة وهى نعيم العيش وهى المرأة الحسناء الطرية البضة وانت يا بثينة الصورة الجميلة المصغرة*
*13. بجاد*
*الكساء المخطط*
*14. بحير*
*تبحر الرجل في العلم، أو المال إذا اتسع فيه*
*15. بدر*
*عندما يكتمل القمر في ليلته يصبح بدراً، منيرا، فيعم الدنيا نوره*
*16. بدر التمام*
*عندما يكتمل القمر فى ليلته يصبح بدرا منيرا فيعم الدنيا نوره وهكذا كان رجاء أبويك أن تكونى كالبدر اكتمالا ونورا وتألقا وجمع البدر بدور*
*17. بدعة*
*سبحان الذى أبدعك وأنشأك على غير مثال، واسمك يوحي بالحداثة والتجدد*
*18. بدوي*
*المنسوب إلى البادية*
*19. بديع*
*المبدع والمبدَع*
*20. براء*
*بريء*
*21. برة*
*علم للبر وفى البر تواصل وفىالبر عطف ومن كانت برة بأهلها وذوى قرباها كانت محبوبة من الله والناس*
*22. برزة*
*يقال للمرأة التى تجالس الرجال برزة وفى البروز ظهور بعد خفاء ونباهة بعد خمول*
*23. بركات*
*النماء، والزيادة الخير*
*24. بركة*
*البركة من الله الذي يبارك الناس والأشياء ويجعل فيها الخير والنماء واسمك يحمل مزيدا من التفاؤل والتيمن والشعور بالرضا والطمأنينة بمجيئك الى عالم تكاد تنزع منه البركة!*
*25. برهان*
*حجة، وبينة فاصلة*
*26. بريدة*
*واحدة حبات الثلج، وقطرات الندى*
*27. بريرة*
*البرير ثمر الأراك والواحدة بريره وثمار الأراك حمراء داكنة تؤكل وشجرة الأراك التي يؤخذ منها السواك كثيرة الفروع متقابلة الأوراق*
*28. برَاز*
*مستعدون للمبارزة*
*29. بسام*
*كثير الابتسام*
*30. بستان*
*البستان جنينة فيها زرع ونخيل يجد الناس فيها غذاءهم وفاكهتهم وأنت بستان وروح وريحان*
*31. بسر*
*الشيء الغض الطري*
*32. بسطام*
*اسم فارسي*
*33. بسمة*
*اسم يعبر عن الفرحة في هدوء واتزان فلا ضجة ولا صوت ولا قهقة ولكن بسمة والبسمة تبعث فى النفس الامل وتدفع الى العمل*
*34. بسنت*
*زهرة جميلة محببة إلى النفوس*
*35. بسيمة*
*كثيرة الابتسام لا تعرف العبوس تدخل الفرحة على القلوب وتزرع البسمة على الشفاه والبسيمة نوع من الحلوى يتخذ من مبشور جوز الهند والسكر وقليل من الدقيق والاسم يشعر بحلاوة المذاق ونعومة الملمس وطراوة القوام وفيه ما فيه*
*36. بشامة*
*شجرة طيبة الريح، والطعم يستاك بها*
*37. بشامة*
*شجرة طيبة الريح والطعم يستاك بها صغيرة الورق لا ثمر لها اذا قطع ورقها أو غصنها سال منه لبن أبيض فاملئى الجو طيبا وكونى مصدر سعادة للجميع*
*38. بشر*
*من قولهم: رأيت له بشرا حسنا أى: لطافة طلاقة الوجه*
*39. بشرى*
*من الأسماء ذات الإيحاء تعبر عن مشاعر طيبة تجاه الوليدة عطية جميلة ونبأ سار وهبة كانت منتظرة ومن وراء الباء والشين والراء والياء تطل علينا بشرى*
*40. بشيرة*
*تحمل البشرى معها بالخير والسعادة اسمها من الأسماء التى تحيي الأمل وتدفع إلى خير العمل والبشيرة تبشر بالدين وتدعو إلى عبادة رب العالمين*
*41. بصيرة*
*فى البصيرة قوة ادراك وفطنة وعلم وخبرة والذين يفعلون عن بصيرة تقوم أعمالهم على العقيدة والرأي والحجة ومن كانت فراستها ذات بصيرة كانت صادقة وعندما تكون العين بصيرة تمتد اليد غير القصيرة بالمساعدة والبذل*
*42. بغية*
*البغية ما يبتغى، ويطلب*
*43. بغية*
*كل ما يسعى الناس الى تحقيقه فهو بغية وبغية أمل ومطلب وهدف وغاية قد تحققت يوم مولدك وسعيد من يجعل بغيته ثواب الآخرة ومحبوب من يجعل الحق بغيته*
*44. بلال*
*البلال الماء*
*45. بلبل*
*طائر يضرب به المثل في حسن الصوت*
*46. بلسم*
*اسم يوحي بالراحة بعد عناء والسلامة من كل داء والأمل الحلو فى تضميد الجراح وتمام الشفاء أليس البلسم هو السائل العطرى والمادة الصمغية التى تضمد الجراح وما أكثر الجراح يا بلسم*
*47. بلقيس*
*اسم ينقلنا إلى جو ملكى بما فيه من سحر ونفوذ وسلطان يشدنا الى ملك سليمان - عليه السلام - وما كان فى سالف العصر والاوان لقد كانت ملكة عاقلة فضلت الإيمان وأسلمت مع سليمان*
*48. بلهنية*
*البلهنية: سعة العيش ورخاؤه وأمل العالم كله أن يحيا فى بلهنية اسمك من الأسماء المتفائلة يعبر عن مشاعر الابوين لك عند مولدك مع أطيب الأمنيات*
*49. بليغ*
*يوحي بحسن البيان، وقوة التأثير، وجمال التعبير*
*50. بليغة*
*فى اسمك تعبير عن حسن البيان وقوة التأثير وجمال التعبير وفى رحاب البلاغة ينعم السامعون بما يسعدهم ويمنعهم*
*51. بنان*
*أطراف الاصابع*
*52. بنان*
*بنان وبنانة البنان: أطراف الأصابع واحدته بنانة، والاسم يوحى بالدقة والرقة والاعجاز، فسبحان الذى خلق فسوى والبنان: الرياض الحالية بالزهر فأختاري لنفسك ما يحلو*
*53. بنفسج*
*البنفسج زينة المجالس يملأ الجو عطرا وأريجا وحسبك من اسمك: الزينة والعطر*
*54. بهاء*
*يوحي بالجمال، والحسن، والرونق، والتألق ارجع اليه في الألقاب*
*55. بهاء*
*يشع من هذا الاسم الجمال والحسن والرونق والتألق*
*56. بهجت*
*فيه حسن ونضارة*
*57. بهراء*
*تبهر وتضىء فتملأ المكان والزمان ضياء ونورا مبهرا وبهراء لا تحب الظلام ولاتعمل فى الخفاء فاسمها يوحى بالجهر والعلانية والظهور والوضوح*
*58. بهنانة*
*البهنانة: الخفيفة المرحة فى هدوء ولين: قال الشاعر: ب(هنانة تستعير القوم أعينهم) وفى الريف المصري ينادونها بهانة*
*59. بهية*
*انهم يتحدثون عن الطلعة البهية واسمك يوحي بالبهاء والجمال وروعة المنظر والبريق والحسن ويكفى أن يقول الناس: أقبلت بطلعتها البهية*
*60. بهيج*
*يوحي بالحسن، والنضارة، والمفاكهة، والمسارة، وحسن اللقاء*
*61. بهيج*
*روعة المنظر، والبريق، والحسن*
*62. بهيجة*
*بهيجة فى نفسها تدخل البهجة على غيرها، اسمها يوحي بالحسن والنضارة والفرح والسرور والمفاكهة والمسارة وحسن اللقاء وبهيجة متفائلة تبتهج بالناس وللناس*
*63. بهيرة*
*البهيرة: الكريمة الماجدة، وحين يبحث الباحثون عن الحب والنسب فمطلبهم بهيرة ألم يقل العرب فلانة بهيرة مهيرة؟! فعلى بركة الله يا بهيرة*
*64. بهيسة*
*هل رأيت فى أيدي الاطفال ثمرات دوم يمتصونها ويرتشفون رحيقها؟ ان البهس هو الدوم الرطب وأنت بهيسة وفى الدوم ملاسة ونعومة محببة وفيه النكهة الجميلة وفيه الرائحة العطرة المحببة وانت بهيسة وفى البهس جرأة وشجاعة محببة والتبيهس تبختر فى المشي، وأنت تحملين كل هذه الملامح يا بهيسة*
*65. بوران*
*من الأسماء الفارسية الأعجمية ذات الشأن بك تزين المجالس وفيك خير كثير قلوا: ان بورن ريحان تزين به مجالس الأنس وبوران ريح تسوق المطر الى الارض الجرز*
*66. بيان*
*فى البيان وضوح وفى البيان اشراق وفى البيان اظهار والنفس تسعد وتستريح فى دنيا الوضوح وعالم الاشراق*
*67. بيرم*
*العتلة، او عتلة النجار خاصة، والكحل المذاب، والبرطيل*
*68. بيلسان*
*زينة المجالس ومتعة الأنيس والمجالس، فى البيلسان منافع للناس وفى زهره الابيض العريض زينة وجمال وكأنما يقول الاسم للناس: أنا احمل اليكم الطيب والنفع*
*69. بَراق*
*لامع متلألىء*
*70. بَشار*
*كثير البشر، والسرور، وحامل البشرى إلى الناس*
*71. بَكر*
*البَكر الفتى من الإبل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طرح حلو ومميز  ..*
*استمر أخوي ...>ورانا مشوار طويل .. هع* 

*يعطيك العافيه* 
*موفق لكل خير* 
*وعساك على القوه يارب*

----------


## علي pt

*1. تاج*
*الإكليل الذي يوضع على الرأس*
*2. تاج الدول*
*التاج: الإكليل الذى يوضع على الرأس ويضاف الى كثير من الأسماء التى تلقى الضوء على معناه وتحدد المراد منه فهو من الألقاب المركبة فتاج الدول وتاج العرب وتاج النساء ويرمز هذا اللقب إلى ان الملقب به أعلى الطائفة التي ينتمي اليها وزينتها*
*3. تالدة*
*المرأة التليد: ذات سؤدد وصاحبة مجد، وأنت تالدة فيك الأصالة والعراقة وسواء كنت تالدة أم تليدة فالمجد فى ركابك*
*4. تامر*
*صاحب تمر*
*5. تامرة*
*التامرة: ذات التمر ومعنى ذلك أن لديها الخير*
*6. تجويد*
*التجويد: إجادة وإتقان وإحسان ومن جود القرآن كان فى أعلى مكان، والتجويد من الأسماء الموحية بالكمال التى تشع جوا من الرضا*
*7. تحبب*
*تتحبب الى الناس وتتودد فهى محبة محبوبة*
*8. تحسين*
*نزوع الى الحسن، والكمال، وتجويد العمل، وإتقانه*
*9. تحفة*
*التحفة: الطرفة وكل ماله قيمة فنية او أثرية فهو تحفة وأنت تحفة*
*10. تحية*
*التحية:السلام، والتحية دعاء بالحياة، والناس كلهم يحبون السلام والتحية: مبادرة بالكلمة الحلوة وأنت تحية*
*11. تذكار*
*التذكار: حفظ، والتذكار: استحضار، والتذكار: جري على اللسان بعد نسيان، والتذكار: شكر النعمة*
*12. ترك*
*للناس ميولهم واتجاهاتهم، فمنهم من يميل الى الترك نظرا لما قاموا به فى سالف العصر والأوان فيقع اختياره على ترك، أو تركية منسوبة إلى الترك ونساء الأتراك كن مصونات ولهن طابع خاص فى الترفع والتصون*
*13. تسليم*
*التسليم: دليل الرضا، والخضوع*
*14. تسنيم*
*ماء في الجنة، لا يناله الا المقربون*
*15. تغريد*
*التغريد: غناء الطائر أو الإنسان، والإنسان يطرب بالتغريد وحيث كنت كان السرور والطرب*
*16. تقي*
*يتقي الله ويخشاه*
*17. تقية*
*التقية: من تتقى الله وتخشاه والتقية: مداراة الناس وفى الريف المصرى يقولون: تئية، ومنهم من يناديها تائية وكأنما هى قصيدة شعر قافيتها التاء اما تقوى: فهى خشية وخوف، وتقوى الله خشيته وامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه*
*18. تكتم*
*فى التكتم مبالغة فى الكتمان وفى الكتمان: ستر واخفاء، وهكذا ينبغى أن تكون أمور النساء*
*19. تليد*
*المجد القديم*
*20. تماضر*
*اسم الخنساء شاعرة النساء ويقال: مضر اللبن: أبيض ومضر الله لك الثناء: طيبه لك وتمضرت الماشية: سمنت وأنت تماضر*
*21. تمام*
*متمم لما قد يكون من نقص*
*22. تمام*
*فى التمام كمال واشتداد وصلابة، وأنت تمام وتمام الشىء: ما يتم به وقد جئت مكملة ومحققة ماكان ينقص أبويك، وليلة التمام: ليلة أربع عشرة من الشهر القمرى حين يستوي القمر فيصير بدرا ويقال: بدر التمام وبدر تمام وليل التمام: اطول ليلة فى السنة، ومن الناس من يسمى: تمامة بفتح التاء او بكسرها وتمامة الشىء تتمته، ومن الناس من يسمى: تمامة (بضم التاء) والتمامة: البقية من كل شىء ومن الناس من يسمى: تميمة، والتميمة: ما يعلق فى العنق لدفع العين (وهو مخالف التوحيد)*
*23. تميم*
*من الصلابة والشدة*
*24. تهاني*
*فى الأفراح والليالى الملاح والمناسبات السارة والأعياد يتبادل الناس التهانى راجيا كل منهم أن يكون هذا الأمر أو ذاك مبعث سرور وسعادة وأنت تهاني ومن الناس من يقع اختياره على تهنئة، فيسمى وليدته تهنئة ومنهم من يسميها تهاني*
*25. تهليل*
*اسم يعبر عما تقابل به النعمة وهل تقابل إلا بذكر الله وقول: لا إله إلا الله!*
*26. توأمة*
*التوأمة: من ولدت مع غيرها فى بطن وفى التواؤم توافق*
*27. توبة*
*رجوع الى الله وطلب مغفرته ورضاه، والتائبون أحباء الله*
*28. تودد*
*يقال: تودد اليه: أى تحبب، وتودد فلانا توددا: اجتلب وده، وأنت تتودين إلى الناس وتجتلبين ودهم فأنت آلفة مألوفة ومحبة محبوبة*
*29. توفيق*
*التوفيق: إصلاح بين القوم، وإلهام الخير، وسد طريق الشر*
*30. توفيقة*
*التوفيق: إصلاح بين القوم والتوفيق: إلهام الخير وسد طريق الشر وتسهيل طريق الخير وأنت توفيقة وفقك الله ووفق بك*
*31. توكُل*
*التوكل على الله: تسليم الامر اليه، مع اتخاذ الاسباب، وثوقا بما عنده، ويأسا مما في ايدي الناس*
*32. تومة*
*التومة: القرط فيه حبة كبيرة والتومة: اللؤلؤة والتومة: بيضة النعامة والتومة: حبة تصنع من الفضة كالدرة*
*33. تويلة*
*التويلة: الجماعة من الناس ببيوتها وصبيانها ومالها، أما التولة: فهى خرزة يزعمون أنها تحبب المرأة إلى زوجها والتولة: السحر*
*34. تياح*
*تاح يتيح: اذا تمايل في مشيه*
*35. تيماء*
*التيماء: نجوم الجوزاء والتيماء: الصحراء الواسعة والتيم: العبد ومنه سمت العرب تيم الله وأنت تيماء*
*36. تيمة*
*التيمة: ما يعلق على الصبي من تميمة، أو خرزة والتمية: الشاة التى تربى فى المنزل وتحلب ولا تترك سائمة لتبحث عن المرعى خارج المنزل*
*37. تيمن*
*من تيمن: فقد انتسب إلى اليمن، ومن تيمن بالشىء فقد تبرك ومن تيمن بالشىء فقد تفاءل به*
*38. تيمور*
*جزيرة شمال غربي استراليا، واسم اديب وعلامة مصري*
*39. تَغْلب*
*اسم يوحي بالغلبة، والقوة، والنصر، والحياة الكريمة*

*$*

----------


## علي pt

*1. ثائرة*
*للظروف التى تولد فيها صاحبة الاسم أثرها فى التسمية، فقد يجد الأبوان فى الوليدة ما يدعم موقفهما وقد يجد الأبوان فيها استمرارا للشعار الذى يناديان به (ثورة حتى النصر) وسواء كنت ثائرة أم ثورة فأنت الأمل فى تحقيق تغيير أساسي في الأوضاع السياسة والاجتماعية والثورة على الضعف والذل والظلم*
*2. ثابت*
*اسم يوحي بالاستقرار، والاستقامة، والشجاعة، والثبات على المبدأ*
*3. ثاقب*
*فيه نفاذ الرأي، وإصابة الفكر*
*4. ثبات*
*أجمل ما فيه الثبات على المبدأ، وثبات اسم يوحي بالاستقرار والشجاعة والاستقامة*
*5. ثراء*
*اسم تفاؤل يوحي بمعان كثيرة ثراء في العقل والفكر ثراء مادى ومعنوي، إن الناس جميعا يتطلعون إلى ثراء يثرى حياتهم ويحقق أملهم*
*6. ثروت*
*هو في الاصل ثروة، والكل يبحث عنها*
*7. ثروت*
*من الأسماء التى تنازعها النساء والرجال، وهى فى الأصل كانت ثروة ففتح الأتراك تاءها وسموا بها إن الثروة أصبحت أمل الملايين فى عالمنا*
*8. ثريا*
*بحث الأبوان لك عن اسم فى الأرض فلما ضاقت بهم وجدوه فى السماء الثريا: مجموعة نجوم فى صورة الثور والثريا: النجفة، وفى الثريا علو وفيها النور والاضاءة وهى زينة السماء الدنيا وجمالها والناس يقولون فى الفرق بين متباعدين اين الثرى من الثريا؟ والثرى الأرض والثريا فى السماء*
*9. ثعلب*
*الثعلب: طرف الرمح في اسفل السنان والثعلب مخرج الماء من الحوض*
*10. ثقيف*
*ثقفت الشيء ثقفا اذا حذقته، واحكمته بالحذق، والاحكام، والتهذيب*
*11. ثمال*
*الملجأ والغياث*
*12. ثمال*
*اسم يشترك فيه النساء والرجال فيه الإغاثة وصاحبه محط الآمال، ان الثمال فى اللغة الملجأ الذى يلجأ إليه عند الشدة والغياث الذى يغيث من هم فى حاجة الى الغوث والنجدة وانت ثمال وقد وصف ابو طالب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه ثمال اليتامى، عصمة للأرامل*
*13. ثمامة*
*اسم مشترك بين الذكور والاناث والثمامة: واحدة الثمام هو نبات عشبي فروعه مزدحمة متجمعة ربما وجد الغريق فيها ما يتشبث به لإنقاذه والعرب يقولون: هو منك علي طرف الثمام: أى قريب سهل التناول وحيث يتشبث الغريق بثمامة فإنه يتلمس أقل شيء للنجاة وقد كنت لأبويك ثمامة*
*14. ثمرات*
*هكذا رآك أبواك عندما بشرا بك لست - عندهما - ثمرة واحدة ولكنك ثمرات ثمرات سعيهما وكفاحهما وسهرهما وتضحيتهما وعملهما المضني وزواجهما والثمار أشكال وألوان وقد تجمعت فيك كل المزايا يا ثمرات*
*15. ثمراث*
*نتيجة سعي وكفاح*
*16. ثمينة*
*الثمين: ما غلا ثمنه وعلا شأنه والتسمية توحي بمقدار مالك فى نفس الأبوين من منزلة ومكانة ألست ثمينة؟ وما كان ثمينا كان جديرا بالصون والحفظ*
*17. ثناء*
*هل فى الدنيا أجمل من كلمة حلوة ينطق بها اللسان؟! انها كلمة ثناء والغواني يغرهن الثناء والثناء مدح والمدح مفتاح القلب للثناء أثر فى نفوس النساء والرجال على السواء*
*18. ثنية*
*ثنية بالثاء الشىء المستثنى لخاصة فيه، وأنت ثنية، والثنية الطريق فى الجبل وقد طلع البدر عليهم من ثنيات الوداع وطلاع الثنايا: ساع لمعالي الأمور، وأنت واحدة الثنايا احدى الأسنان الأربع التي في مقدم الفم وجمعها ثنايا، ومن خلال الثنايا ننطق بالدر والثنية: التى يثنى يصدرها على السر وتوحي التسمية بالستر والوصف بخير*
*19. ثواب*
*الجزاء والعطاء (والله عنده حسن الثواب)*
*20. ثوابة*
*الثواب: الجزاء والعطاء والله عنده حسن الثواب والتسمية توحى بمشاعر الوالدين تجاه ولادتك ففي التسمية: اقرار بالنعمة - واعتراف بفضل الله والشعور بالرضا والارتياح فهنيئاً لمن كنت ثوابه*
*21. ثومة*
*يدللون أم كلثوم وينادونها ثومة، وقد يكون الاسم واحدة الثوم ولا غنى لأحد عنه فى الطب والطعام، وقد يكون اسما للحلية الذهبية أو الفضية على مقبض السيف، وأنت يا ثومة حلية أبيك، أما إذا نطقنا الاسم كما تنطق كلمة عنبة فهى شجرة عظيمة أطيب رائحة من الآس فاختاري لنفسك ما شئت*
*22. ثويبة*
*اسم أول مرضعة للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وفيها تدليل بتصغير ثوبة، وسواء كنت ثوبة أم ثويبة فاسمك يعبر عن ثواب*
*23. ثَوَبان*
*ثاب يثوب اذا رجع، وكل راجع ثائب*
*24. ثُمَامَة*
*نبات خشبي فروعه مزدحمة متجمعة*

----------


## علي pt

> *طرح حلو ومميز ..*
> 
> *استمر أخوي ...>ورانا مشوار طويل .. هع*  
> *يعطيك العافيه* 
> *موفق لكل خير* 
> 
> *وعساك على القوه يارب*



 
*الجميل هو تواجدكم ..*
*والمشوار الطويل ان شاء الله يقصر .. سأحاول تنزيل مقاطع أكثر كل مرة*
*ودمتم بعين الجليل*

----------


## علي pt

*الاسم*
*المعنى*
*1. جابر*
*إما من قولهم: جبرت العظم، وإما من قولهم: اجبرت الرجل على كذا أي قهرته*
*2. جابرة*
*للكرام عثرات ولا يجبر عثرات الكرام إلا كريم النفس كريم الأصل وأنت جابرة تجبرين العظم الكسير وتجبرين اليتيم والفقير، ومن الناس من يسمي جابرة ومنهم من يسمى جبرة وهكذا تأتى جبرة لتجبر بخاطر أبويها*
*3. جاد*
*صار جيدا، اتى بالجيد من قول وفعل*
*4. جاذبة*
*جاذبة تستميل غيرها إليها بما فيها من قوة جذب أودعها الله فيها، أما جاذبية فهي الحالة التى يجذب بها صاحبها غيره، ومن كانت جاذبيتها أقوى وأشد تأثيرا فهى جذابة، وفي الاسم مافيه*
*5. جارم*
*الكاسب*
*6. جارية وجويرية*
*الجارية: الفتية من النساء والجارية الشمس والجارية: السفينة والجارية الريح وما جويرية الا جارية صغيرة، وقد ينطق الاسم بياء مشددة جويرية حين ينسبونها الى الجورى، وهو الورد الأحمر فيقولون: جورية كما ينطقون حورية وقد يصغرونها فيقولون: جويرية، وجور مدينة فيروزاباذ واليها ينسب الورد فيقال: جورى والوردة: جورية*
*7. جازية*
*الجازية: الجزاء والجازية: الثواب والعقاب والجازية: من تجزي غيرها وتكافئه*
*8. جاسر*
*من كان فيه جسارة وشجاعة ادبية او جسمية*
*9. جاسرة*
*يقول العرب عن المرأة التى لديها شجاعة أدبية أو جسمية: هى جسور وجسورة وكلمة الحق تنتظر من يقولها ولا يخشى فى الله لومة لائم والأوطان بحاجة الى من يحميها بجسارته*
*10. جامع*
*يجمع ولا يفرق، ويبذر بذور الحب، والالفة أنى وُجد*
*11. جانب*
*الجانب الذي لاينقاد، والجانب الناحية*
*12. جبريل*
*ملك الوحي ويقال ايضا جبرئيل وجبرين*
*13. جبل*
*في الجبل ارتفاع، وفيه ثبات، ورسوخ، ويأوي اليه الناس، ويعتصم به الخائف، ما علا من سطح الارض، ثابت لايتزحزح*
*14. جثامة*
*الجثامة: الكسلان الذى لا يميل الى الحركة، والبليد الذى لا ينهض بالمكارم*
*15. جحا*
*رجل تضاف اليه حكايات مضحكة*
*16. جداعة*
*القطع للاذنين، والانف*
*17. جدامة*
*الجدامة: السنبل الذى لم يندق، وبقي انصافا والجدامة: القصيرة*
*18. جداول*
*جمع جدول والجدول: مجرى صغير يشق في الأرض للسقيا، والجدول صفحة يخط فيها خطوط متوازية قد تتقاطع فتكون مربعات يكتب فيما بينها والجمع جداول، وكم تغنى الشعراء بصوت الجداول، جاريات فى السفوح حيث يلذ لهم الخرير وينعمون بالازهار الفواحة على شواطىء الجداول فى وجود الجداول نعيم، وفى وجودها تخطيط وتنظيم*
*19. جدوى*
*الجدوى: المطر العام، والجدوى: العطية والافضال على الغير، وما قيمة الأقوال والأفعال والحياة بلا جدوى*
*20. جذوة*
*الجذوة: (بفتح الجيم وكسرها وضمها) الجمرة الملتهبة، والجذوة يصطلى بها فتدخل الدفء، وقد تكون جذوة شر على الأعداء وقد تكون شعلة تضيء ولا تحرق*
*21. جراح*
*من الجراح بالحديد، او جارح من الكسب*
*22. جردق*
*الغليظ من الخبز*
*23. جرموز*
*الحوض الصغير تستقي فيه الإبل*
*24. جرول*
*ارض ذات حجارة، يصعب فيها المشي*
*25. جريئة*
*الجريئة مؤنث الجريء وفي الجرأة اقدام والجريئة: مصيدة للسباع وسواء كنت جرأة أم جريئة فمن يستغنى عن الشجاعة والاقدام؟*
*26. جرير*
*الجرير: حبل من ادم مفتول يخطم به البعير، والجيش الجرار الذي يجر كل ما مر به من كثرته*
*27. جزر*
*الجزر: بقلة عسقولية، وما يصلح لان يذبح، واللحم الذي تأكله السباع، والارض ينحسر عنها الماء*
*28. جساس*
*الاسد لأنه يؤثر في الفريسة ببراثنه*
*29. جعدة*
*الجعدة: بقل بري، والوجه الجعد: مستدير قليل اللحم*
*30. جعفر*
*النهر*
*31. جلال*
*جل الشيء جلالا: عظم فهو جليل، وهو يوحي بالرفعة والشأن*
*32. جلنار*
*اسم جميل يفوح عطرا وجمالا وكيف لا وأنت زهر الرمان اسم فارسي*
*33. جليلة*
*جليلة: رفيعة القدر والشأن ويقال: منظر جليل ورائع، والجليل فى علم الفلسفة ماجاوز الحد من نواحي الفن والأخلاق والفكر*
*34. جمال*
*يقال: جمل جمالا: حسن خلقه، والجميل: الشحم المذاب المتجمع*
*35. جمالات*
*جمعت الجمال كله فراح الأتراك يهتفون باسمك على طريقتهم فقالوا: جمالات*
*36. جمان وجمانة*
*الجمان: اللؤلؤ والجمانة لؤلؤة، والجمان حب يصاغ من الفضة على شكل اللؤلؤ، والجمان نسيج من جلد مطرز بخرز ملون تتوشح به المرأة، أما جمينة فهي لؤلؤة صغيرة لطيفة، وفي الجمان زينة وجمال وحلية تبهر النساء والرجال*
*37. جمرة*
*الجمرة: القطعة الملتهبة من النار والحصاة الصغيرة ويقال: هم جمرة: أهل منعة وشدة*
*38. جمعة*
*الجمعة: المجموعة، والالفة، وما يلي الخميس*
*39. جميلة*
*جميلة: أبدع الخالق صورتها فكانت حسنة الصورة وحبذا لو انضم الى جمال الصورة جمال العلم والأدب عندئذ تكون جميلة حسا ومعنى والجملانة: البلبل والجمل: الحبل الغليظ والجماعة من الناس والجمول: المرأة السمينة والجميل: الجملانة*
*40. جميمة*
*الجمة من الإنسان مجتمع شعر ناصيته وما ترامى من شعر الرأس على المنكبين، ومعظم الماء وأنت جميمة: جمة مصغرة*
*41. جناح*
*الجناح: ما يطير به الطائر ونحوه والعضد والابط والجانب*
*42. جنان وجنان*
*الجنان: من كل شىء جوفه، والجنان القلب، وفى المثل (إذا قرح الجنان بكت العينان) والجنان: الأمر الخفي، والجنان: ما ستر أما الجنان بالكسر فجمع جنة، والجنة الحديقة ذات النخل والشجر والبستان ودار النعيم فى الآخرة ولست جنة واحدة ولكنك جنان، وفى الجنان روح وريحان وأنس واطمئنان وراحة وأمان، ويسمى الريفيون جنينة مصغر الجنة وينطقونها بالكسر*
*43. جهاد*
*الحياة جهاد مطلوب منا ان نجاهد في الله حق جهاده، وانت لها يا جهاد*
*44. جهاد*
*اسم يشترك فيه النساء والرجال على السواء والحياة جهاد وأنت جهاد والجهاد فريضة وأنت جهاد وبالجهاد نصون الأرض والعرض ولا أمان ولا اطمئنان بغير جهاد*
*45. جهان*
*فى السريانية جه بمعنى أصبح وأضاء نور الفجر، وفى الفارسية هى الدنيا*
*46. جهراء وجهرة*
*الجهراء من الأرض المستوية لا شجر فيها ولا آكام، وانما هى فضاء والرابية السهلة العريضة والجهراء من القوم جماعتهم وأفاضلهم، ومن كانوا من البنين ذوي جهارة فقد حسن منظرهم وانت جهراء، أما جهرة فالجهرة ما ظهر ويقال: رآه جهرة عيانا غير مستتر عنه بشيء، وسواء كنت جهراء أم جهرة ففي اسمك وضوح وظهور وجمال*
*47. جهم*
*من الجهامة: غلظ الوجه وعبوسه*
*48. جهور*
*فعول من الجهرة وهي عظم الخلق والرواء*
*49. جهيزة*
*الجهيزة الذئبة والدبة وجرو الدب وجهيزة اسم امرأة يضرب بها المثل فيمن يقطع على الناس ما هم فيه بمفاجأة يأتى بها فيقال: قطعت جهيزة قول كل خطيب*
*50. جهينة*
*قبيلة من قضاعة ويقال: فلان جهينة الاخبار: يعرف يقينها*
*51. جهينة*
*مَنْ الذى لا يعرف قبيلة جُهَيْنَة وعندها الخبر اليقين، وجهانة: الفتاة الشابة، وأنت جهينة وجهون الشيء قربه ودنوه ففي جهينة يكمن الشباب وفيها القرب والدنو بعد طول غياب فلا عجب إذا اشترك فى اسمك النساء والرجال*
*52. جواد*
*الجواد: الكريم، والاصيل من الخيل، والنجيب*
*53. جواهر وجوهرة*
*لست جوهرا واحدا ولكنك جواهر، وجوهر كل شيء حقيقته وذاته، وأنت جواهر، وكل ما يستخرج منه شيء ينتفع به من الأحجار يسمى جواهر، وأنت جواهر وكل نفيس تتخذ منه الفصوص ونحوها فهو جواهر وأنت جواهر وسواء كنت جواهر أم جوهرة فانت غالية نفيسة ذات شأن وقدر*
*54. جودة*
*جاد به الرحمن، والجود: المطر الغزير*
*55. جودة*
*أنت عطية من الله جاد بها على أبويك، وجودة من الأسماء التى استعملها الأتراك بعد أن نطقوها بتاء مفتوحة واشترك فيها النساء والرجال، والجودة الشيء الجيد والجودة الإتيان بالجيد من قول أو عمل وأنت جودة*
*56. جوهر*
*هو كل ما يستخرج منه شيء ينتفع به من الاحجار، والنفيس الذي تتخذ منه الفصوص ونحوها*
*57. جيداء*
*الجيداء: طويلة العنق حسنته، فمن طال عنقها وحسن جيدها فهى عند العرب جيداء، وهم يحبون من النساء الجيداء*
*58. جيفر*
*الجفر: بئر واسعة، وربما لم تطو*
*59. جيلان*
*لست يا جيلان جيلا واحدا ولكنك جيلان والجيل: الأمة والجنس من الناس، وجيلان حى من عبد القيس ومن الحصى: ما احالته الريح، وجيلان بالكسر اقليم بالعجم معرب كيلان ويوم جيلان كثير التراب والغبار وجال جيلانا: طاف ودار*
*60. جَدْعَان*
*فَعْلاَن من الجدع، وربما سمي مقطوع الأذن اجدع*
*61. جَفْنَة*
*القصعة، والبئر الصغيرة، والكريم المضياف*
*62. جَنَادَة*
*من الجند، وهي الارض الغليظة المتكائفة*
*63. جَنَى*
*كل ما يجنى من الشجر فهو جنى، والكمأة والكلأ والعنب والرطب والعسل والذهب جنى، وثمرة كل شجرة: جناها وأنت جنى*
*64. جُعَيْل*
*تصغير جُعَل وهو: حيوان كالخنفساء يكثر في المواضع الندية، الاسود الدميم*
*65. جُنْدَب*
*الجندب: نوع من الجراد يطير ويقفز*
*66. جُوَيْن*
*تصغير جون، والجون: الاسود*

----------


## علي pt

*الاسم*
*المعنى*
*1. حاتم*
*زعموا انه من اسماء الغراب كانه يحتم بالفراق وقال قوم: بل الحاتم الاسود، وقد ضُربَ المثل بحاتم الطائي في الكرم فأصبح للاسم ايحاء جميل والحاتم: القاضي*
*2. حارث*
*من يحرث الارض ويصلحها ومن يحرث لدنياه، ويكسب له، وقد سمت العرب: حارثا وحريثا ومحرثا*
*3. حارس*
*الذي يرتبط بحفظ السلطان، وحراسته أما محروس فهو من كان موضع الرعاية والحفظ*
*4. حازم*
*في الحزم ضبط واتقان، ولابد من الحزم في الحياة ومن يك حازما فليقس احيانا على من يرحم*
*5. حازمة*
*فى الحزم ضبط واتقان وكما يحتاج البيت إلى الأم الحانية فإنه يحتاج الى المربية الحازمة التى تحسن التصرف وتعالج الأمور بحكمة وحسم، ومن يك حازما فليقس أحيانا على من يرحم*
*6. حاشد*
*يقال فلان حافد، حاشد، مجتهد في خدمته، وضيافته وسعيه، ومن قولهم: حشدت القوم اذا جمعتهم*
*7. حافظ*
*يحفظ العهد، ويصونه، ويحفظ قرآن ربه، وحديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويحفظ ماله وعرضه ويحرسهما*
*8. حافظة*
*تحفظ العهد وتصونه وتحفظ قرآن ربها وحديث رسولها وتحفظ مالها وتصون عرضها*
*9. حاكم*
*مَنْ نُصَبَ للحكم بين الناس*
*10. حالم*
*يُحَلقُ في سماء الخيال، ويعيش على الاماني، ويحلُمُ بمستقبل باهر، ويتخلق بالحلْم*
*11. حالمة*
*تحلق فى سماء الخيال تعيش على الأماني وتحلم بمستقبل باهر بلغت الرشد تتحلى بالحلم*
*12. حام*
*حام بن نوح: منه تحدر الجنس الاسود، او الحاميون*
*13. حامد*
*يحمد ربه ويشكره، يعطر لسانه بكلمات الثناء، والاعتراف بالفضل لاصحابه، يرتاح الى حياته، ويرضى عنها*
*14. حامدة*
*تحمد ربها وتشكره، على لسانها كلمات الثناء والاعتراف بالفضل لأصحابه، ترتاح الى حياتها وترضى عنها*
*15. حانية*
*فيها عطف وحنو واشفاق والطفولة تحتاج الى من يسقيها الحنان وأنت حانية*
*16. حباب*
*يقولون: طفا الحباب على الشراب وما اجمل منظر الحباب الفقاقيع حين تسمو فوق الماء حالا على حال فى انسيابية وتسلل ورشاقة واحدة بعد أخرى والحباب - أيضا - الطل يصبح على النبات كأنه الجمان، فى اسمك تتجلى الرشاقة والخفة والسمو والصفاء واللمعان والحباب (بكسر الحاء) الود والحب والمحبة وكذلك الحباب بالضم والحباب: الحبيب*
*17. حبابة*
*كثيرة المحبة تحب الناس وتبادلهم حبا بحب فهى آلفة مألوفة ومحبة محبوبة وكذلك حبوبة*
*18. حبانة*
*جمع الحب: أحباب وحبان، وأنت حبانة وحبيبة وحبابة وحبة أسماء حبيبة: مثل جهينة، وحبيبة مثل سفينة، المحبوبة وحبابة مثل سحابة، والحبة واحدة الحب، وحبة القلب سويداؤه أو مهجته أو ثمرته*
*19. حبشية*
*منسوبة إلى الحبشة ويقال: روضة حبشية خضراء تضرب الى السواد لغزارة مافيها من نباتات ونحوها*
*20. حبور*
*اسم يوحى بالبهجة والسرور، يبعث فى النفس جوا من السعادة والانشراح فهو من الأسماء المتفائلة*
*21. حبيب*
*الحبيب: المحبوب الذي له مكان في القلوب*
*22. حتاتة*
*الحت السريع والحتاتة: ما تناثر من كل شيء*
*23. حجاب*
*الحجاب: ما يفصل بين شيئن، وأنت حجاب، والحجاب: ساتر وأنت حجاب*
*24. حجر*
*سمت العرب: حَجَرا وحجْرا وحجيرا فاما حجار فهو الذي يعمل الحجر، او من يحجر على الشيء ويحوزه، وابن حجر معروف*
*25. حدَاق*
*من حدق العيون، او من حدق السمك وهو صيده، او من الحديقة من النخل والشجر*
*26. حذافة*
*ما حذف فطرح كان حذافة، والحذافة شيء من الطعام، والحذافة الشيء القليل، وفى التسمية ما فيها*
*27. حذيفة*
*تصغير حذفة: طائر شبيه بالاوز وتقول: حذفت الشيء اذا قطعته وما يسقط*
*28. حرب*
*الحرب ضد السلم وقد يكون أصلها الحرب وهو الهلاك*
*29. حرية*
*فى الحرية خلاص من الشوائب أو الرق أو اللؤم، وأنت حرية، والناس فى كل الدنيا يسعون الى الحرية، فهى أمل البشرية والحرة: التى تتمتع بالحرية وتملك كلمتها ولها رأيها والحرة: خلاف الأمة، ويقال: سحابة حرة: كثيرة المطر*
*30. حزام*
*إما من الحزام المعروف، وهو يضم ولا يفرق، ويقال: رجل حازم: اذا كان ضابطا متقنا، وقد سمت العرب: حازما، وحزيما وحزاما وقد يكون من الحزم وهو: ما كان من الارض الين من الحزن واقل غلظا، وقد سموا: حزيما وحزمة والحزيم: الصدر ويقال للرجل اذا امر بالصبر على الشيء والتاهب له: اشدد حزيمك*
*31. حزم*
*الحزم والحزن واحد: وهو الغليظ من الارض: والرجل الحازم بين الحزم والحزن ضد البلادة وابن حزم معروف*
*32. حسام*
*الحسام: السيف*
*33. حسان*
*شديد الحسن، وكذلك الحسان*
*34. حسانة*
*تحسن لك الأشياء وتزينها فهى من وراء كل حسن، أما حسانة فهى كثيرة الحسن وحسانة شديدة الحسن، وست الحسن نبات يلتوى على الأشجار وله زهر حسن فهى متربعة على عرش الحسن والجمال وحسناء جميلة، ومحاسن جمع الحسن الجمال وأم الحسن أصله ومنشؤه وحسن جمال وحسنية منسوبة الى الحسن والجمال*
*35. حسن*
*كل ما جَمُل فهو حسن*
*36. حسنة*
*ضد السيئة من قول او فعل*
*37. حسنة*
*يتمنى كل منا أن تسجل له فى صحيفة أعماله حسنة، وشتان بين الحسنة والسيئة، والحسنة حسنة القول والفعل والخلقة والحسنة: النعمة*
*38. حسنى*
*الحسنى: مؤنث الأحسن، فهو أحسن وأنت حسنى و(حسنى) مفضلة فى عالم الحسن ويا سعادة من يفوز بالحسنى فهي العاقبة الحسنة*
*39. حسني*
*الحُسْن الجمال في القول والفعل، وهو من المصادر التي الحق الاتراك بها ياء وسموا بها*
*40. حسيب*
*الحسيب: ذو الحسب، والمحاسب*
*41. حسيبة*
*الناس يبحثون عن ذات الحسب والنسب، وأنت حسيبة، والحسيبة من كان لها ولآبائها شرف ثابت متعدد النواحي وحسب الحسيبة مناقب آبائها الى جانب دينها*
*42. حشمت*
*فتح الأتراك تاءها وهي حشمة وفي الحشمة حياء وتحفظ ووقار واتزان وحفاظ*
*43. حشيش*
*ما يبس من الكلأ فأمكن ان يحش، وان يجمع، ونبات مخدر*
*44. حشْمَتْ*
*الحشْمَة: الحياء، وفتح الاتراك تاءها وسموا بها*
*45. حصة*
*الحصة: النصيب وأنت نصيب أبويك واسمك يوحي بالرضا بما قسم الله لك*
*46. حصن*
*الموضع المنيع*
*47. حصيف*
*من استحكم عقله، وجاد رأيه*
*48. حصيفة*
*اسم يدل على احكام الأمور بلا خلل، ومن كانت حصيفة فقد استحكم عقلها وجاد رأيها فهنيئا لك بهذه الحصافة*
*49. حصينة*
*حصنك الخالق ورعاك فأنت حصينة وأنت محصنة، وفى الحصانة مناعة، وفىالحصانة عفة، وفى الحصانة وقاية والحصينة لا تمتد اليها يد بمكروه*
*50. حطان*
*من قولهم: حططت الشيء احطه حطا: انزله والقاه، ويقال حطه حطا اقام*
*51. حظ الخير*
*اسم يوحى بالسعادة والرضا والاعتراف بالنعمة لواهب النعم الذى يهب لمن يشاء اناثا ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور، وهذا حظه مال وذا علم وذاك مكارم الأخلاق فجل من قسم الحظوظ*
*52. حفص*
*الحفص: الزبيل من الادم ينقل به التراب من البئر، وحفصته اذا جمعته بيدى، والحفص: البيت الصغير، والحفص: الشبل، وابو حفص: كنية الاسد*
*53. حفنى*
*الحَفْنَة والحُفْنَة: ملء الكف، او ملء الكفين من شيء، وحفن الشيء حفنا اخذه براحته، او براحته والاصابع مضمومة*
*54. حفيظة*
*ماذا أقول لك وأنت حافظة محفوظة؟ والحفيظة الحارسة الموكلة بالشىء والحفيظة : من ترعى حدود الله والحفيظة: الغضب والحمية والتقية والحذر والحرز يعلق على الصبى فاختارى لنفسك ما يحلو من هذه المعاني*
*55. حقي*
*رجل الحق والقانون*
*56. حكيمة*
*الحكيمة: ذات الحكمة والحكيمة التي تضع الأمور فى نصابها وتحسن التصرف، والحكيمة: الفيلسوفة والحكيمة التى تعالج الأمور بالتي هي أحسن ولا تضع سيفها حيث يكفيها لسانها، و(حكْمَتْ) من الأسماء التى فتح الأتراك تاءها وهى حكمة*
*57. حلاوة*
*فيه حلاوة القول، والفعل، والروح، وهو من الاسماء المشتركة، وكيف لا وقد تجمعت فيه الحلاوة كلها*
*58. حلزة*
*يقال رجل حلز اذا كان بخيلا*
*59. حلمي*
*من المصادر التي اضاف الاتراك اليها الياء، والحلْم سيد الاخلاق*
*60. حلوة*
*حلوة الروح وحلوة الحديث وحلوة الخصال والفعال وحلوة المؤنسة والمجالسة وحلوة الطلعة ومن الناس من يسمي حلاوة ومنهم من يسمي حلا وفى الاسم مافيه*
*61. حليم*
*مبالغة في الحلْم*
*62. حليمة*
*من تتحلى بالحلم تتأنى وتسكن عند غضب أو مكروه مع قدرة وقوة واسمك يوحي بالصفح ويدل على عقل والحلم سيد الأخلاق وأنت حليمة، وفى سماء الأسماء يتراءى اسم حليمة السعدية مرضعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*63. حمامة*
*واحدة الحمام وفى الحمام ألفة وفيه حب ومودة ورقة ودلال وجمال واختيال ومن الحمام ماكان زاجلا ومنه حمامة السلام*
*64. حمدان*
*ليس حمدا واحدا، ولكنه حمدان، وحمدان: حامد نعمة ربه عليه*
*65. حمدة*
*الحمد الثناء الجميل ويوصف به فيقال: امرأة حمدة: محمودة ومن كان محمود الخصال والفعال أثنى عليه الناس وحمدوه*
*66. حمدونة*
*كثيرة الحمد وكما قالوا فى زيد: زيدون قالوا: فى حمد حمدون وحمدونة وأجمل ما فى الحياة أن يكون الإنسان حامدا أو محمودا*
*67. حمدي*
*نسبة الى الحمد، وهو: الثناء بالجمبيل*
*68. حمزة*
*يقال: قلب حَميز: اى: ذكي ملتهب، ورجل حَميز الفؤاد: اذا كان ذكيه، والحمزة، الاسد لشدته وصلابته*
*69. حمنة*
*الحمنان: الحب الصغار بين الحب العظام والحمنان: ضرب من عنب الطائف أسود إلى الحمرة صغير الحب قليله وأنت حمنة*
*70. حمودة*
*كثير الحمد*
*71. حميد*
*بمعنى محمود*
*72. حميدة*
*كثيرة الحمد محمودة الخصال والفعال لا تذكرها الألسنة إلا بالثناء ولا تفعل إلا ما تحمد عليه*
*73. حنان*
*الحنان: رقة القلب والحنان: رحمة والحنان: أثر الرحمة من رزق وبركة، وتقول العرب حنانيك أى رحمة منك موصولة برحمة أرأيت يا حنان أن الناس يطلبون منك المزيد؟ وحنون كثيرة الحنان والرحمة*
*74. حنظلة*
*يضرب به المثل في المرارة، ومن كان لحمه مرا استعصى اكله*
*75. حنظلة*
*يضرب المثل بمرارة الحنظل ومن كان لحمه مرا فإنه لايؤكل ولا بد فى الناس ممن يتأبى على أولئك الذين يريدون السوء بالناس، ولهذا اشترك الرجال والنساء فى هذا الاسم على السواء وفى الاسم مافيه*
*76. حنون*
*شفيق، وحنين من الحنان، وهو من الاسماء الموحية بالحنان والشفقة*
*77. حنيف*
*مائل من الشر الى الخير، والحنيف: المستقيم الذي لاعوج فيه*
*78. حنيفة*
*هذا الاسم يوحي بالتمسك بالإسلام والميل عن غيره والحنيفة: المائلة من الشر إلى الخير والحنيفة: المستقيمة التى لا عوج فيها*
*79. حواء*
*حواء: أم البشر ويقال تحوي: تجمع واستدرار وانقبض ويقال: تحوت الحية وهو اسم عبراني معناه: أم الأحياء*
*80. حوراء*
*الحوراء: البيضاء لا يقصد بذلك حور عينيها، أما حورية فهي فتاة أسطورية تتراءى في البحار والأنهار والغابات والحورية الحسناء*
*81. حياء*
*اسم يوحى بالخجل والاحتشام، وقد قالوا قديما: يظل المرء ما استحيا بخير ويبقى العود ما بقي اللحاء فلا وأبيك ما في العيش خير ولا الدنيا إذا ذهب الحياء*
*82. حياة*
*ماذا أقول لك وأنت حياة، والحياة خصب، والحياة نمو، والحياة أمل*
*83. حياتي*
*رجل الحياة، وهو: منسوب الى الحياة، او هو، امتداد لحياة من سموه*
*84. حيدر*
*الاسد، او القصير، وكذلك حيدرة*
*85. حَذَام*
*الحذم الإسراع والقطع، وحذام كانت صاحبة رأى (إذا قالت حَذَام فصدقوها فإن القول ما قالت حَذَام)*
*86. حَرْمَلة*
*الحرمل: نبات صحرواي يستعمل في الطب، وأنت حرملة والحَرْمَلة: كساء قصير واسع يحيط بالعنق ويقع على الكتفين متدليا فوق الظهر والذراعين مفتوح من الأمام، حريملة تصغير حرملة*
*87. حَسَنين*
*من الاسماء المثناة، والحَسَنْ: الجميل*
*88. حَكيم*
*من يتحلى بالحكمة، ويصيب القول، والفعل، ويضع الشيء في موضعه*
*89. حَكَمُُ*
*يربد المبطل الى الصواب كما تفعل حكمة الدابة، او من يتولى القضاء ويحكمه الناس فيما يكون بينهم لما يتسم به من نزاهة، وبعد نظر، وقد سمت العرب: حكما، وحكيما، ومحكما، وحكاما، وحكامة*
*90. حَماد*
*كثير الحمد*
*91. حَنْبَل*
*الحَنْبَل: القصير الضخم البطن*
*92. حَواس*
*كثير الحوس، وهو: الجرأة والشجاعة يقال: حاس الرجل فهو حواس: شجع وثبت*
*93. حَوَاري*
*هو اسم معناه: الصاحب، والناصر، والذي اخلص، واختير، ونقي من كل عيب، ومبيض الثياب وهو مما يشبه النسب*
*94. حُسَيْن*
*مصغر حَسَنْ، والحَسَنْ: الجميل*

*€*

----------


## علي pt

*1. خاتم*
*جاء في نهاية الخليفة فكان مسك الختام، وهو زينة العائلة كالخاتم*
*2. خاتمة*
*الخاتمة من كل شيء عاقبته وآخرته، والناس يرجون دائما حسن العاقبة وجمال الخاتمة، والخاتمة خير إن شاء الله*
*3. خاتون*
*اسم من الاسماء التركية يطلق على زوجة الخليفة وكل امرأة شريفة*
*4. خارجة*
*يقال خرج فلان: اذا ظهرت نجابته، وخرج في العلم والصناعة: نبغ فيهما*
*5. خازن*
*مسئول عن رعاية المال والمتاع وقد كان سيدنا يوسف - عليه السلام - على خزائن الارض، والخازن ايضا من يخزن عليه لسانه*
*6. خازنة*
*تخزن عليها لسانها وتكتم سرها وتحفظه وتخزن المال والطعام، وقد كان سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام على خزائن الأرض*
*7. خاشع*
*عندما يكون الخشوع والخضوع لله فصاحبه موضع تقدير، ومهابة أما الخشوع لغير الله فهو مذلة*
*8. خاشعة*
*اسم يجعل الإنسان يلقاه بالتقدير والاحترام والمهابة، فما أجمل الخشوع والخضوع لله والخشوع لغير الله مذلة*
*9. خاشية*
*تخشى الله وتتقيه (وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله) ولديها خشية من الإقدام على كل قبيح فهنيئا لها بما هي عليه من خشية*
*10. خاطر*
*ما يخطر في القلب من تدبير، او أمر والخاطر: المتبختر المعجب بنفسه أما الخطار: فهو الاسد ومسك خطار نفاح*
*11. خاطرة*
*الخاطر: ما يخطر فى القلب من تدبير أو أمر والهاجس إذا جاء بعد نسيان والخاطر المتبختر المعجب بنفسه سواء كنت خاطرا أو خواطر فإنك فى القلب وملء العين*
*12. خالد*
*الخلود: طول العمر، والخلود: البقاء ومن الناس من يكون خالد الذكر وقد سمت العرب: خالدا، ومصغره خويلد، وسموا ايضا: مخلدا، وخليدا، وخلادا ويقال: اخلد الى الارض: اى لصق بها اما الخالدي فانه منسوب الى الخالدية من قرى الموصل*
*13. خالدة*
*يوحي بالأمل في طول البقاء ويمنح النفس مزيدا من التفاؤل فى حياة معمرة وسواء كان اسمك خالدة أو خلودا أو خالدية تنتسبين إلى خالد - فإن جو التفاؤل والأمل فى حياة طويلة هو المسيطر علي التسمية*
*14. خالص*
*اسم يوحي بالصفاء، والنقاء، والنجاة من ورطة ونحوها*
*15. خالصة*
*اسم يوحي بالصفاء والنقاء والنجاة من ورطة ونحوها والخالصة لك: الخاصة بك الحلال فهل بعد هذا الاسم الجميل جمال؟ّ*
*16. خبير*
*ذو خبرة، ومعرفة بالامور والناس اليوم يبحثون عن خبير*
*17. خداش*
*مصدر كالمخادشة، وهو شبيه بالعداوة، والمخاشنة، واصله من الخدش، ومن الاسماء العربية مخادش*
*18. خديج*
*مخدج: ناقص الخلق، وكثيرا ما يدفع النقصان الى الكمال*
*19. خديجة*
*الخداج: النقصان، وخديج: فعيل بمعنى مفعل، أي: مخدج وهو ناقص الخلق والنقصان يدفع الى الكمال والولادة الخديجة السابقة لأوانها وتتراءى فى سماء الأسماء أول من أسلم من النساء أم المؤمنين خديجة - رضي الله عنها-*
*20. خراش*
*الخراش: المعاداة، والاختراش: جمعك الشيء أما خراشة فما سقط من الشيء عند الحت ويقال: لى عنده خراشة اى حق صغير، وقد سمت العرب: خراشا وخرشة، وهناك ابو خراشة*
*21. خرقاء*
*النساء نوعان: صناع وخرقاء وفى المثل: تحسبها خرقاء وهى صناع، ولعلهم أرادوا عند التسمية رد العيون وابعاد الحسد وفى التسمية ما فيها*
*22. خزاعة*
*الخزعة: القطعة تقطع من الشيء*
*23. خزيمة*
*الخزم: شجر له لحاء يفتل منه حبال كالتيل، والكتان، الواحد خزمة أما خزيمة فتصغير خزمة وقد سمت العرب: خازما ومخزوما وخزيمة*
*24. خزيمى*
*الخزامى: نبات أنواعه عطره من أطيب الأفاويه، كم تغنى العرب برائحته فاذا كنت خزام أو خزيمى أو خزامى فيكفيك هذا العبير الذى يعطر الجو ويملؤه أريجا وشذى، والإنسان سمعة وسيرة عطرة*
*25. خشبة*
*واحدة الخشب، وفي المثل: (لسان من رطب ويد من الخشب) يضرب فيمن يلين في قوله، ويشتد فعله والخشبة: واحدة الخشب، وفي خشبة صلابة وشدة وغلظ*
*26. خصيبة*
*المكان الخصيب كثير العشب والكلأ وكم له من قصاد وفى الخصب هناء وبركة والخصيبة رحبة الجناب كثيرة الخير وفى الخصب: كثرة الطعام والشراب وخصيبة: معطاءة وصالحة للبناء والتعمير والتناسل*
*27. خضاب*
*النبات الأخضر على وجه الأرض خضاب، والحناء فى يد العروس خضاب، وصبغ الحياة بلون جديد خضاب، وأنت خضاب*
*28. خضر*
*سيدنا الخضر معروف، ويقال: ذهب خضرا مضرا، اى: هدرا واخذه خضرا مضرا: هنيئا مريئا والخضري من يتولى امر الخضراوات ومن الاسماء: خضير والخضيري والخضيري: طائر مخروط المنقار*
*29. خضراء*
*كم تغنى الشعراء بالخضرة والاسم خضراء يوحي بالخصب والسعة والنعيم، ويسمون السماء: الخضراء أما الأرض فهى: الغبراء والناس جميعا يرددون ثلاثة تجلو عن الوجه الحزن الماء والخضرة والوجه الحسن وكانت رايتنا خضراء وتغنى بها الشعراء*
*30. خطيم*
*مخطوم الانف، مقهور، ممنوع من الكلام*
*31. خفر - وخفيرة*
*الخفر: شدة الحياء والخفيرة بالعهد: الوفية به والخفيرة: الحامية والحارسة*
*32. خلف*
*يخلف غيره، وهو مأخوذ من قولهم: الخلف الصالح والخلف: العوض، والبدل وخليفة الشجر: ثمر بعد ثمر، وقد روعي هذا المعنى في خليفة وقد سمت العرب: خلفا، وخليفة، وخليفا، و خليفة، والخليف: المستخلف، والسلطان الاكبر وقد نسبوا الى خلف فقالوا: خلفاوى*
*33. خلوب*
*فتانة تفتن العقل بجمالها وتخدع النفس برقيق الحديث فتميل إليها وتقبل عليها، وسواء كان اسمك خلوبا أو خلابة فكلتاكما ذات تأثير نفاذ وفى الاسم مافيه*
*34. خلوصي*
*يقال: خلص خلوصا: صفا، وزال عنه ما يشوبه، وخلص من ورءته: نجا وسلم وخلص من القوم: اعتزلهم وخلوصي: منسوب الى الخلوص*
*35. خليل*
*الصديق المختص، والناصح، والأمين*
*36. خميس*
*احد ايام الاسبوع والخميس الجيش*
*37. خميلة وخمائل*
*البعض يسمونها: خميلة والبعض يحبونها خمائل منهم من يفضل الاسم مفردا ومنهم من لايكتفي بالمفرد فيأتي بالجمع اسما، والقطيفة خميلة بما فيها من نعومة ورقة وجمال والشجر الكثير الملتف المتشابك: خميلة والأرض الخضراء الطيبة السهلة بنبتها الجميل خميلة*
*38. خنساء*
*الخنساء البقرة الوحشية وأجمل العيون عند العرب عيون البقر الوحشي والخنساء الظبية وفى الظباء جمال لا يقاوم ألم تسمعي البوصيري يقول: ريم على القاع بين البان والعلم أحل سفك دمي فى الأشهر الحرم لما دنا حدثتنى النفس قائلة يا ويح جنبك بالسهم المصيب رمى !! وشاعرتنا الخنساء كان بأنفها ارتفاع قليل فى طرفه مع انخفاض قصبته فنوديت خنساء وخناس*
*39. خولة*
*هى الظبية*
*40. خولي*
*سمت العرب: خولان، وخوليا، وهو: القائم بأمر الناس ارجع اليه بين الالقاب*
*41. خيار*
*خيار الناس: افاضلهم والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خيار من خيار من خيار والخيرة فيما اختاره الله وقد سمت العرب: خيارا، وخيران، ومختارا وسمينا نحن: خيري منسوب الى الخير، وخيرالله وسمى الاتراك: خيرت وسمينا ايضا: ابو الخير*
*42. خَوَات*
*صوت كصوت حفيف جناحى العقاب حين تنقض*
*43. خَيَال*
*الخيال: الطيف، والخيال: الشخص وكل ما نتخيله*
*44. خُبَيْب*
*تصغير خَب، والخَب: الماكر، والسرب الغامض في الارض، والخبيب ضرب من سير الدواب*
*45. خُثَيْم*
*تصغير اخثم، وهو العريض الانف، ومنه اشتقاق خيثمة*

----------


## كبرياء

*تسسلم إأخوي على المجهود الرووعهـ ..* 
*=( مآلقيتي جودو للأسسف ..* 
*الظاهر أنه مو عربي <~ بلآ ظرآفه ..~*
*من المتآبعين ..!*
*سلـآم ..}*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*فكــرة كثيير حلـــوة*

*بس اسمي مطول يالله من المنتظرييين للفرج*

*يــعطيكـ الـ عــ ـافيه*

*بنتظااار البقية..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح رائع 
اسم بتي يتلألأ

يعطيك العافية

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

طرح رائع خيي علي 
اسمي باقي عليه شوي 
بانتظار البقيه 
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## علي pt

*شكرا للمرور الرائع ..*

*وحمستوني انزل شوي معنه النفسية قافلة ..*
*لكن تستاهلون //*

----------


## علي pt

*1. دءوب*
*من الدأب، ومواصلة العمل، والحرص عليه*
*2. دائب*
*يواصل العمل في غير توان*
*3. دائبة*
*اسم يوحى بالجد فى العمل والبعد عن الخمول والكسل ومن كان هذا شأنها فهي جديرة بالتقدير والاحترام والحياة أمل وعمل دائب ونظام*
*4. داجية*
*العرب يقولون: نعمة داجية سابغة ويقولون دجا دجوا تم وكمل ويقولون: ليل داج أى مغط بظلمته بياض النهار ويقولون: دجا السحاب: انتشر وانبسط وسواء كنت داجية أم دجوى أم دجى ففيك التمام والكمال وفيك الستر والكتمان!*
*5. دارية*
*فى الدراية: علم مصحوب بالحيلة وفى المداراة ملاطفة وملاينة ورفق*
*6. داغر*
*الداغر: الحقير الذليل، خبيث المفسد يقال: ذهب صاغرا داغرا*
*7. دالة*
*تدل على الخير والدال على الخير كفاعله، تدل على زوجها: تسوق الدلال * والدلال اظهار الجرأة عليه فى تكسر وملاحة كأنها تخالفه ومابها من خلاف والدلال التدلل ومن المرأة حسن حديثها ومزحها وسواء كنت دالة او دلالا فالاسم حبيب الى القلب * أما اذا كنت دليلة ففيك الارشاد والهداية والدليلة: الدليل والواضح والدل: الحالة التى يكون عليها الانسان من السكينة والوقار فى الهيئة والمنظر والشمائل وغير ذلك ويقال: امرأة ذات دل: ذات شكل تدل به *والدالية: الناعورة والدوالي: عنب أسود غير حالك وعناقيده أعظم العناقيد كلها وداليا: زهرة ذات لون أحمر أو أصفر*
*8. دام السرور*
*هذه تسمية بجملة دعائية تحمل مشاعر طيبة لمن تلقاه ويلقاها ومنها الدعاء بدوام العز او الهناء فنراهم يسمون: دام العز ودام الهناء وفى مصر يسمون: أم العز وأم الهنا مقصورة وممدودة وأم الخير فهي الأصل وهى المنبع وهى مركز الاشعاع، وتحمل هذه الأسماء نظرة تفاؤلية بقدوم الخير والعز والهناء فى ركاب أم الخير وأم العز وأم الهنا*
*9. دانى*
*قريب من العين، والقلب آلف مألوف*
*10. دانية*
*قريبة من القلب ويتاح للعين مرآها والدانية: مؤنث الداني ويقول العرب: فلان فى دنيا دانية: ناعمة*
*11. داهش*
*يثير الدهشة، والحيرة*
*12. داود*
*نبي الله، والد سليمان عليهما السلام*
*13. دجانة*
*الداجن: المقيم في المكان والدجن: تغطية السماء الارض ويقال: دجن الحيوان، ودجن الطير وابو دجانة معروف*
*14. دحداح*
*الدحداح: القصير الغليظ*
*15. دحية*
*من دحوت الشيء اذا رميته من يدك*
*16. دراز*
*يقال: دَرزَ دَرَزَا: تمكن من درز الدنيا وهو نعيمها ولذاتها والدرْز: موضع الخياطة والدرزي: الخياط نسبة الى الدرْز ودراز اَسم مدينة في البحرين*
*17. درام*
*رجل ادرم: ليس لعظامه حجم والدرمان: ضرب من المشي فيه تقارب خطو، والدارم: شجر شبيه بالغضى تستاك به النساء فَيُحَمر لثاثهن تحميرا شديدا*
*18. درباس*
*الدَرْبَاس: الأسد، والكلب العقور*
*19. درة*
*الدرة: واحدة الدر وهى اللؤلؤه العظيمة الكبيرة واسمك يشع نفاسة وعظمة وارتفاع قدر ويشعر بما لك فى النفوس من قيمة وسواء كنت درة أو منسوبة إلى الدر درية فإنك تتلالئين ضياء ونورا فالكوكب الدرى: نسبة الى الدر في حسنه وبهائه*
*20. درويش*
*الدرويش: الزاهد، الجوال، والجمع دراويش وارجع اليه في الالقاب*
*21. دعابة*
*هكذا رأوك من سموك رأوا فيك لعبتهم فى زحمة العمل وقسوة الحياة، ورأوا فيك ممازحة تخفف عنهم شدة المعاناة فهكذا قال العرب: الدعابة: اللعب والممازحة وستظلين البسمة الحلوة لأولئك المتعبين*
*22. دعبل*
*الدعبل: البعير عظيم الخلق*
*23. دعجاء*
*هكذا سموك من رأوا عينيك رأوا شدة سوادهما وبياضهما واتساعهما فكنت دعجاء وفى صفته صلى الله عليه وسلم (فى عينيه دعج)*
*24. دعد*
*اسم عربى معروف يحدثنا عنه الشاعر جرير فيقول فى دعد: لم تتلفع بفضل مئزرها دعد ولم تسق دعد بالعلب التلفع: الآشتمال بالثوب كلبسة نساء الأعراب والعلب: أوعية من جلد يحلب فيها اللبن ويشرب أى: ليست دعد هذه ممن تشتمل بثوبها وتشرب اللبن بالعلبة كنساء الأعراب الشقيات ولكنها ممن نشأن فى نعمة وكسين احسن كسوة واسمك يادعد يوحى بالامتلاء*
*25. دغفل*
*من قولهم: عيش دغفل اى: واسع*
*26. دلال*
*الدلال والتدلل من المرأة: حسن حديثها ومزحها، وفى الدلال على الزوج تكسر وملاحة محببة تسعد النفس وتنعش الفؤاد وفى الدلال جمال وأي جمال، ويقولون: امرأة دل ذات شكل تدل به*
*27. دلامة*
*طويل*
*28. دلف*
*مشتق من الدليف، وهو: المشي السريع في تقارب خطو*
*29. دمية*
*الدمية الصورة الممثلة من العاج وغيره يضرب بها المثل فى الحسن والجمال*
*30. دنانير*
*اسم له بريق ووراءه خير كثير انك لست دينارا واحدا ولكنك دنانير فيك صفاء الذهب ونفاسته لقد كان الدينار عملة الدول الاسلامية ولا يزال عملة فى بعض الدول العربية انت الغنى وأنت الثروة والناس حيث كنت يادنانير*
*31. دنيا*
*الناس يعيشون دنياهم وحياتهم الحاضرة ويتمتعون بزينة الحياة الدنيا والدنيا متاع وخير متاعها الزوجة الصالحة ومن الناس من يحب أن يعيش فى دنيا الاحلام ودنيا السرور والدنيا مؤنث الأدنى*
*32. دهماء*
*الدهماء: مؤنث الأدهم: والأدهم القديم من آثار الديار وفى القديم عراقة الماضي وعبق التاريخ وجمال الذكرى والدهماء: ليلة تسع وعشرين من الشهر القمري حيث يلف الظلام كل شيء وتصان الأسرار والدهماء: الحديقة التى اشتدت خضرتها فمالت الى السواد من نعمتها وريها والدهماء: عامة الناس وسوادهم وهم القاعدة الشعبية واليد العاملة المنتجة وفيهم خير وبركة وسواء اكنت دهماء أم دهيماء ففى استطاعتك ان تحيطي بما يوحي به اسمك من بين الأسماء مكبرة و مصغرة واذا كانت الدهمة سوادا فهى على الآعداء أعرفت يا دهماء ما لاسمك من ايحاء؟*
*33. دواد*
*ابو دواد: مشتق من الدود وفي اللسان والقاموس: ان الدواد هو: الخضف (الضراط) الذي يخرج من الانسان والدواد: صغار الدود، والرجل السريع*
*34. دوحة*
*الدوحة: الشجرة العظيمة المتشعبة ذات الفروع الممتدة والدوحة: المظلة العظيمة والعرب يقولون: هو من دوحة الكرم وفى الدوحة عطف وحنان تقول حمدونة الأندلسية فى وصف واد: حللنا دوحه فحنا علينا حنو المرضعات على الفطيم*
*35. دوس*
*مصدر دست الطعام ادوسه دوسا والاسم: الدياس والدواس، وصف للمبالغة لكل ماهر في صنعته*
*36. دومة*
*يسمى العرب ضخام الشجر: دوما والدوام شجر عظام من الفصيلة التحلية ثمرة محبب الى الاطفال والدومة: واحدة الدوام والاسم يوحي بالضخامة والنعومة والحلاوة والجمال*
*37. دياب*
*اصله ذئاب جمع ذئب فخففت همزته*
*38. ديانة - دينة*
*الديانة: ما يتدين به الانسان والدينة: الدين والدين والعبادة والطاعة والاسم يوحي بحق الخالق الأعظم على عباده ويذكر بما ينبغي من طاعة وعبادة وديانا كان لها شأن عند الرومان*
*39. ديمة*
*الديمة: المطر يطول زمانه فى سكون والمطر خير والمطر إغاثة ووراء المطر صفاء ونقاء وحياة وطبيعة خضراء وفى السكون عيش مأمون*
*40. دينار*
*نقد ذهبي، وعملة بعض البلاد العربية حتى الآن ومالك بن دينار معروف*
*41. دَراج*
*فَعال من قولهم: درج الصبي، او الطائر: اذا مشى مشيا متقاربا: والدراج: النمام والدراج: القنفذ والدراج: من يتدرج في سلم العلا وارجع اليها في الالقاب*
*42. دُرَيْد*
*تصغير ادرد وهو: الذي تحاتت اسنانه والأنثى درداء وابو الدرداء صحابي معروف*
*43. دُعَيْج*
*رجل ادعج: اسود ومصغره دُعَيْج*

----------


## علي pt

*1. ذؤيب*
*تصغير ذئب*
*2. ذائد*
*مدافع عن حماه ومن لم يذد عن حوضه بسلاحه يُهَدم*
*3. ذات الخال*
*ذات الخال: كريمة الخال فهى مخولة وذات الخال: صاحبة الشامة في البدن وهو من امارات الحسن والخال: سحاب لا يخلف مطرا اولا مطر فيه والبرق والكبر والثوب الناعم*
*4. ذاكر*
*من يذكر الله او من يستعيد ما فاته من الامور، ويستحضرها، ولا ينساها فهو ذاكر، وهو قوي الذاكرة*
*5. ذاكرة*
*شتان بين ناسية وذاكرة والذاكرة: تتجلى فيها قدرة النفس على الاحتفاظ بالتجارب السابقة واستعادتها ويا ويل من يفقدون ذاكرتهم والذاكرة: تذكر ربها والذاكرة: تذكر ما قدم لها ولا تنسى الإساءة*
*6. ذبيان*
*فعلان او فعلان من ذبى الشي اذا لان واسترخى*
*7. ذخر*
*ما يذخر من النفائس لوقت الحاجة*
*8. ذرى*
*كل ما ذرته الريح وذهب معها فهو ذرى وما كان مصبوبا من الدمع فهو ذرى وذرا الليل: اوائله وذروة كل شىء أو ذروته: اعلاه وجمعها ذرا وسواء كانت بالياء او بالالف فهي من الاسماء الموحية ففى الاول لطافة وخفة وانسيابية وفى الثانى ارتفاع وعلو*
*9. ذكرى*
*الكثيرون يعيشون على الذكرى والذكر للانسان عمر ثان واسمك يوحى بالحفظ والاستحضار والجري على اللسان بعد نسيان وهناك ذكريات لاتنسى*
*10. ذكوان*
*إما من الذكاء، وهو: تمام السن، او ذكاء النار وذكاء: من اسماء الشمس ولذا كان الصبح ابن ذكاء*
*11. ذكي*
*سريع الفهم، متوقد الذهن*
*12. ذكية*
*الذكاء: منحة من الله تقابل بالشكر والعرفان ومن كانت ذكية فهى قادرة على التحليل والتركيب والتمييز والاختيار وعلى التكيف مع المواقف المختلفة والنار الذكية شديدة اللهب ومن كان ذكيا كان قويا متفوقا والذكية:مطهرة*
*13. ذلفا*
*ذلفا او ذلفاء اسم له بريق بين الاسماء التى توحي بلون من الجمال فى النساء فاذا كان فى الانف صغر واستواء فى طرفه فصاحبته ذلفاء وقديما تغنى الشعراء بمن كانت ذلفاء حتى لقد تمنى احدهم أن يعود طفلا مرضعا لتحمله الذلفاء حولا اكتعا اذا بكى قبلته اربعا*
*14. ذمام*
*اسم يوحى الى النفس كثيرا من المعانى الانسانية الرفيعة فالذمام: العهد والامان والكفالة والذمام الحق والحرمة وسواء كنت ذماما او ذمة فالمعانى الخيرة تتدفق من كليهما فالذمة ايضا: العهد والامان والكفالة والذمة: الحق والحرمة واخيرا فالذمة معنى يصير به الانسان اهلا لوجوب الحق له او عليه*
*15. ذهل*
*من قولهم: ذهلت نفسي عن كذا وكذا اى: سلت فانا وذهول العقل: ذهابه*
*16. ذهنية*
*تستخدم ذهنها وعقلها ويغلب عليها الجانب الذهنى كما ان العاطفية يغلب عليها الجانب العاطفى*

----------


## علي pt

*1. رءوف*
*شديد الرأفة، والعطف، والرحمة*
*2. رأفت*
*هو الرافة، والرحمة، والعطف، وهو: من المصادر التي فتح الاتراك تاءها وسموا بها*
*3. رألة*
*الرال: فرخ النعام وما أتى عليه حول منه والجمع: رئال*
*4. رؤبة*
*عندما يحدث تصدع فان الامر يحتاج الى رأب واصلاح ويقال عندئذ: رأب الصدع وذلك كما يفعل الرفاء والرؤبة القطعة التى تدخل في الاناء ليرأب وما اكثر الانية المتصدعة! وانت الكلمة الحلوة التي تعيد البسمة الى شفاه المتباعدين وتقرب ما بينهم انت حمامة السلام يا رؤبة والوطن يحتاج الى رئاب ندعو الله ان يكثر من امثالك*
*5. رؤى*
*الرؤى: الأحلام جمع رؤيا والرؤيا: ما يرى في المنام اما الرؤية فهى بالعين او بالقلب وعندما تكون الوليدة: رؤى او رؤيا او رؤية فهى ملء السمع او العين او القلب*
*6. رئاب*
*من قولهم: رأبت الشيء رأبا اذا اصلحته و(الرؤبة): القطعة من الخشب يرقع بها القعب ومنه اشتقاق (رئاب)*
*7. رئيف*
*كثير الرأفة، والرحمة، والعطف، و(الرأفة): اسمى ما يتحلى به الانسان، وقد فتح الاتراك تاءها فقالوا: (رأفت)*
*8. رئيفة*
*رئيفة: كثيرة الرأفة والرحمة والعطف والشفقة والرأفة اسمى ما يتحلى به الانسان وقد فتح الاتراك تاءها وتسموا بها فقالوا: رأفت*
*9. رائد*
*يتقدم قومه، ويقودهم والرائد: لايكذب اهله ومن كان في موضع الريادة فهو ملء السمع والقلب*
*10. رائدة*
*الرائدة: من تتقدم الصفوف على الطريق لتقود قومها الى الماء والمرعى والرائد: لا يكذب اهله وانت رائدة ومن كان فى موضع الريادة فهو ملء السمع والقلب*
*11. رائعة*
*رائعة: تروع الناس وتعجبهم وتبهرهم بجمالها وعقلها وشخصيتها وتقول العرب: راعنى جمالها راعنى كلامها والرائعة: المعجبة والرائعة: التى جاوزت الحد فى نواحى الفن والاخلاق اما من تسمى روعة فهى المسحة من الجمال*
*12. رائف*
*من الرأفة، والرحمة*
*13. رائقة*
*رائقة: تروق وتعجب واسمها يشع صفاء ونقاء واعجابا*
*14. رابح*
*الربح: ضد الخسارة وما اسعد الرابحين في حياتهم*
*15. رابحة*
*اسم يشع تفاؤلا ويحمل اطيب امانى الوالدين والربح كسب وفى الكسب سعادة ونجاح فى الحياة كل منا يتمنى ان تكون تجارته رابحة ربيحة اكثر ربحا لمن تكون من نصيبه*
*16. رابعة*
*هل انت رابعة اخوتك او اخواتك؟ هل يرجو الوالدان ان تكونى فى نقاء وطهر رابعة؟! هل جئت ومعك الخصب والنماء والخير الكثير؟! اما اذا كنت ربعة فانت متوسطة الطول والقصر والربعة المصحف مجزأ ثلاثين جزءا والربعة حقة الطيب والمسك فاذا كنت ربيعة فانت روضة والربيعة ايضا - حقة المسك يكون فيها طيب العروس*
*17. رابية*
*العرب يقولون لكل ما ارتفع من الأرض (رابية) ويقال: اخذه اخذة رابية شديدة زائدة فاسمك يارابية يوحى بالعلو والنمو والشدة والزيادة*
*18. راتب*
*ثابت دائم*
*19. راتبة*
*الرزق الراتب: الدائم الثابت وفى الرتابة ثبات وفى الرتابة استقرار اما اذا كنت رتيبة فإنك تزيدين على الثبات النظام والترتيب فمن كانت رتيبة كانت مرتبة ومتمهلة اكثر واكثر*
*20. راتعة*
*راتعة: ترتع وتعيش فى خصب وسعة، راتعة: تلهو وتلعب وتنعم بحياة جميلة اسم يحمل اطيب الامانى*
*21. راجح*
*رجح عقله ورأيه واكتمل*
*22. راجحة*
*رجاحة العقل: اكتماله ورجاحة الرأي: نضجه واتزانه وعندما تكونين مع غيرك في ميزان فكفتك دائمة الرجحان ومن كانت راجحة ففيها رزانة واتزان!*
*23. راجز*
*من ينشد الرجز او يصنعه*
*24. راجى*
*يحيا على الرجاء، والامل فهو: يرتقب شيئا ممكنا محبوبا*
*25. راجية*
*ترجو رحمة ربها فهي على اتصال به وراجية فى حالة رجاء دائم فلا ينقطع رجاؤها، انها فى حالة امل وارتقاب ورجوى كذلك اما رجية فهى ما يرجى من كل شىء واهلها يعلقون عليها املهم ويرجون لها حياة سعيدة انها امل يرتجى*
*26. رادة*
*الفتاة الراد: حسنة سريعة الشباب والرادة: الشابة الحسنة الشباب اما رادة مثل غادة فهى التى تكثر التردد على بيوت جاراتها وارتأدت الفتاة: اهتزت وتثنت فى مشيها وفى الاسم ما فيه*
*27. راسخ*
*ثابت في موضعه متمكن ويقال: هو من الراسخين في العلم، وله فيه قدم راسخة*
*28. راسخة*
*فى الرسوخ ثبات وفى الرسوخ اتزان وفى الرسوخ تمكن والعرب يقولون: له فى العلم قدم راسخة اى تمكن فيه ولم تعرض له شبهة (والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به كل من عند ربنا)*
*29. راسم*
*الراسم: من حسن مشيه، والآمر، والكاتب، ومن يخط على الورق، والراسم ايضا: الماء الجاري*
*30. راسمة*
*الراسم: الماء الجاري والراسمة: من تكتب وتخط على الورق، والراسمة: حسنة المشى اما رسمية ففيها روح القانون ونصه وفيها الالتزام وفيها الحشمة والوقار*
*31. راسية*
*راسية كالجبل لاتهزها الأعاصير ولا تزعزعها الاقاويل وفيها عقل الفتيات الناضجات والناس يحترمون من كانت راسية ويقدرونها حق قدرها*
*32. راشد*
*مهتد بلغ الرشد، والمستقيم على طريق الحق مع تصلب فيه*
*33. راشدة*
*ما يطالعنا من اسمك العقل والاستقامة على طريق الحق مع تصلب فيه وسواء كنت راشدة بلغت الرشد والنضج او رشيدة زاد عقلك وتألق او منسوبة الى الرشد رشدية فكلكن فى الرشد مشتركات*
*34. راضى*
*في الرضا: اختيار، وقبول، واكتفاء*
*35. راضية*
*راضية بما قسم الله لها وفى الرضا موافقة وفيه اختيار وفيه اكتفاء وقناعة وفيه ايمان بالقضاء والقدر ان اغلى الامانى فى الجنة عيشة راضية فى جنة عالية قطوفها دانية اما رضوى فجبل بالمدينة ورضوى: فرس وفى رضوى رسوخ الجبال ورضية مثل راضية ومرضى عنها*
*36. راعى*
*راعي الابل: يرعاها ويجنبها الزلل وكلنا راع ومسئول عن رعيته*
*37. راعية*
*ترعى شئون بيتها وهى مسئولة عن رعيتها والرعاية حفظ والرعاية ولاية والرعاية مراقبة والرعاية حماية والرعاية حراسة وفى رعاية الامانة والعهد فلاح وفوز وسواء سموك راعية ام كنت رعاية ففيك تتجلى كل المعانى السابقة*
*38. راغب*
*الراغب في الشيء حريص عليه، طامع فيه والراغب عنه تعنى: الزهد فيه والتعفف عنه*
*39. راغبة*
*فى الرغبة فى الشيء حرص عليه وطمع فيه وفى الرغبة عنه زهد فيه وتعفف عنه، ورغيبة مؤنث الرغيب وهو واسع الخطو ينهب الارض نهبا والمرغوب فيها والرغيبة: العطاء الكثير وفى الاسم مافيه*
*40. راغد*
*ذو العيش الرغد، الكثير، الواسع، الذي لا يتعب فيه*
*41. راغدة*
*الراغدة هى التى تحيا حياة تنعم فيها بالكثير الواسع من العيش الطيب انه اسم من الاسماء المتفائلة اما رغداء فهى هانئة بعيشها ورغيدة عيشة طيبة واسعة ورغدة تعيش فى سعة*
*42. رافدة*
*تعطي وتصل من حولها برفدها وعطائها، وفى الرفد كرم وعطاء وصلة ومعونة، ورفيدة: من تعين وتعطي او هى عطية ومنحة محببة*
*43. رافع*
*رافع البناء، ورافع رأسه، ويرفع الاثقال، ورفع رفاعة: ارتفع قدره وشرفه، وصار جَهْوري الصوت*
*44. رافلة*
*يقول العرب: انها ترفل فى الدمقس وفى الحرير: اى تحيا حياة منعمة وتختال وتتبختر معجبة بما هى عليه من جمال وما هى فيه من نعم اما رفال فهى الطويلة التى تختال شعرها رفال وثوبها رفال فهى رفال فى رفال*
*45. راقية*
*ترتقى سلم المجد فهى اهل للسمو ومن لايحب صعود الجبال يعيش ابد الدهر بين الحفر والراقية: التى بلغت اعلى درجات الرقى والحضارة والمدنية والراقية: التى ترقى وتعوذ اما رقية فاسمها يذكرنا بواحدة من آل البيت ويذكرنا بشاعر تزوج خمسا فلقبوه بالرقيات ورقية: ترقى فى خطى وئيدة*
*46. رامزة*
*فى الرمز ايماء واشارة وفى رمزان الظبي رشاقة فى الوثب وخفة فى الحركة وجمال فى الاداء انها ترمز الى اشياء كثيرة ومعان نبيلة*
*47. رامى*
*يلقي بالاوهام، واللأباطيل خلف ظهره، ويرمي اعداءه، ويصدهم يبغي هدفا* 
*48. رامية*
*رامية: تلقي بالاوهام والاباطيل خلف ظهرها رامية: ترمي اعداءها وتصدهم رمية: تبغى هدفا وترومه وترمي إليه رامية: تطلق سهامها على الاعداء رامية: تزيد وتربو*
*49. رانية*
*ترنو وتديم النظر فى سكون طرف وتطيل التأمل وفى الرنو: اصغاء الى الحديث وفيه لهو وفيه طرب مع شغل قلب وبصر وغلبة هوى واحيانا يسمون الوليدة رنا اى ادامت النظر فى سكون طرف والرنا: ما يرنى اليه لحسنه*
*50. راهب*
*متعبد زاهد، ولا رهبانية في الاسلام*
*51. راوية*
*الراوية: المزادة فيها الماء تروي العطاش والراوية: من يروي الحديث او الشعر والراوية: من كثرت روايته*
*52. راية*
*الراية: موضع التقدير والإعزاز والتكريم لايحملها الا الابطال حتى تظل مرفوعة مرفرفة حتى النصر وترفع الراية لمجد وترفع للسلام وترفع تحذيرا من خطر والابطال يتلقونها باليمين*
*53. رباب*
*رباب: سحاب ابيض، رباب: آلة موسيقية وترية شعبية ذات وتر واحد، رباب: اسم يوحى بالعلو والارتفاع والصفاء وفيه نغم شعبى هادئ سواء كنت ربابة ام رباب*
*54. ربعي*
*ولد الرجل في شبابه*
*55. ربوة*
*ربوة: اسم يعطي ايحاء بالخصب والنمو، العلو والارتفاع وقد تكونين ربوة او رابية او ربى فالكل جميل فالشعراء قد تغنو بالروابى الخضر والربى وجمالها فى الربيع وعطرها الفواح ومن كانت رابية فهى نامية مكتملة ناضرة*
*56. ربيعة*
*حجر ونحوه تمتحن برفعه القوى والربيعة: بيضة الحديد تلبس في الحرب والروضة والحقة: يكون فيها طيب العروس و(الربيع) من الزمان معروف وهو من الشهور التى سمت بها العرب*
*57. رجائي*
*من المصادر التي الحقت بها ياء النسب فهو محط الامل والرجاء لمن يناديه*
*58. رجب*
*احد الشهور العربية بين جمادى، وشعبان، ورابع الاشهر الحرم والارجاب: الكف عن القتال وكان يقال فيه: ارجبوا فسمى (رجباً)*
*59. رحاب*
*الرحبة: الارض الواسعة والجمع رحاب يقال: مكان رحب ودار رحبة ويقال: رحب الصدر طويل الأناة ورحب الذراع: واسع القوة عند الشدائد ورحب الذراع والباع: سخي، ورحب الراحة: واسعها وكبيرها وكثير العطاء ورحب الفهم: متسع العقل وانت رحاب ومن الناس من يسمي رحبى وهى اعرض ضلع فى الصدر فى جنب البعير ومنبض القلب*
*60. رحمة*
*فى الرحمة رقة وفيها عطف وفيها اشفاق والناس فى حاجة الى من يرحمهم من العذاب اليومى وانت رحمة وعند رحيمة الكثير الكثير*
*61. رحمي*
*الرحمة: الخير، والنعمة والرحم: القرابة، وهو منسوب الى واحد منها*
*62. رحيق*
*الرحيق: الخالص الصافى من خمر الجنة فهم هناك يسقون من رحيق مختوم ختامه مسك، ورحيق الازهار: ما تفرزه لاجتذاب الحشرات، ومسك رحيق: لا غش فيه وحب رحيق: خالص لا تشوبه شائبة وانت الرحيق كله*
*63. رخاء*
*اسم تمفائل يحمل امل الدنيا كلها فالأمم تجتمع لتحقيق الرخاء والدول تلهث وراء الرخاء اذا الرخاء يمشى فى ركابك*
*64. رخيمة*
*من كانت رخيمة فهى لينة الصوت والكلام فى سهولة والكلام الرخيم والصوت الرخيم فى المرأة شىء عظيم محبب ويقال: رخمت المرأة فهى رخيمة ورخيم*
*65. رداح*
*من مواصفات الجمال العربية ان تكون المرأة رداحا ضخمة الردف سمينة الاوراك وكذلك من كانت رداحة*
*66. ردينة*
*الردن: القز والخز وما يغزل وربما كنت يا ردينة نسيجا وحدك منفردة متميزة بين صويحباتك، وردينة امرأة عربية كانت تقوم باعداد الرماح وتقومها ولهذا نسبوا احسن الرماح فاعلية اليها فقالوا: الرديني*
*67. رزام*
*إما من المرازمة بين الطعامين (اذا اكل خبزا وتمرا) او من خلط الابل في المرعى بين ضروب من الكلأ، او يكون من قولهم: رزم فلان: اذا هرم حتى لايمكنه الحراك فهو رازم*
*68. رزان*
*المرأة الأصيلة الرأي، والثابتة العفيفة التي تكون في مجلسها وقورة ومحترمة*
*69. رزق*
*ما يسوقه الله الينا فنحيا به وكل ما ينتفع به فهو رزق والولد الصالح نعم الرزق*
*70. رزينة*
*فى الرزانة وقار وفى الرزانة حلم وفى الرزانة سكون وكلها صفات محمودة فى المرأة والرزينة: كثيرة الرزانة المتزنة العاقلة والرزان الوقور من النساء ويقال: امرأة ذات رزان ذات ثبات ووقار وعفة رزينة فى مجلسها*




*يتبع ،،*

----------


## علي pt

*71. رسلان*
*أطراف العضدين من الفرس ، والرَّاسِلان: الكتفان*
*72. رشا*
*رشا: ولد الظبية اذا قوي وتحرك ومشى وسواء كنت رشأ او رشا فقد حزت الجمال والخفة والرشاقة فعيناك عيناها وجيدك جيدها*
*73. رشاد*
*يقال: رشد رشدا ورشادا: اهتدى*
*74. رشدان*
*من الالفاظ المثناة، ويوحي بالهداية والتوفيق*
*75. رشدي*
*منسوب الى الرشد، ويشع حكمه، وتوفيقا، وصلاحية*
*76. رشيد*
*مرشد، ومن بلغ سن الرشد، وحسن التقدير*
*77. رشيق*
*فيه خفة، ولطف، وجمال قوام*
*78. رشيقة*
*ذات رشاقة وفى الرشاقة حسن قد ولطف والرشيقة: فى عملها تؤديه فى خفة واسراع والرشيقة: الظريفة ونسمعهم يقولون: هى رشيقة القوام وفى الاسم مافيه*
*79. رصان*
*سواء سميت رصانا ام رصينة فالاسم يوحى بالثبات والرزانة وفى الرصانة وقار واحترام واستحكام والكلام الرصين اوقع فى النفس واكثر تأثيرا*
*80. رصين*
*في الرصانة ثبات، واستحكام، وكمال، ورزانة، واحتفاء*
*81. رضاب*
*الرضاب: الريق وشهد العسل وفتات المسك وقطع السكر وقطرات الندى المتساقطة على الشجر والماء الرضاب: هو الكوثر وانت رضاب*
*82. رضوان*
*من الرضا وهو: خازن الجنة، واسمه يدخل الطمأنينة في النفس*
*83. رضى*
*فى الرضا اختيار وقبول والشئ الرضي المرضي عنه والرضا المرضي*
*84. رطيبة*
*رطيبة: لينة ناعمة كالغصن الرطيب وللاسم ايحاء خاص*
*85. رفا*
*اسم يوحى بالاصلاح وضم المتباعدين وازالة الفزع والرعب عن الخائفين وفيه الوفاق والوئام والعرب يقولون: رفا الثوب: اصلحه وضم بعضه الى بعض وعندما جئت كنت رفا ورفا فلانا ازال فزعه وسكنه من الرعب ورفا الرجل: تزوج وسواء كنت رفاء ام رفا فإن الاسم يوحي بالالتئام والاتفاق*
*86. رفاعة*
*يقال: رفع رفعة: ارتفع قدره وشرف والرفاعة: شدة الصوت وارتفاعه يقال: في صوته رفاعة: جهْورَة*
*87. رفعت*
*هو: الرفعة، وعلو الشأن، فتح الاتراك تاءها والرفعة: الشرف وارتفاع القدر والمنزلة*
*88. رفقي*
*من المصادر التي الحقت بها الياء وما كان الرفق في شيء الا زانه*
*89. رفيع*
*يقال: رفع في حسبه، ونسبه فهو رفيع*
*90. رفيعة*
*رفيعة الشأن ورفيعة النسب والحسب والرفيعة: ما رفع الى الحاكم وغيره من القضايا والرسائل والرفيعة: المترفعة عما يشين والرفعة: علو الشأن والمنزلة والسمو وقد فتح الاتراك تاءها فقالوا: رفعت واشترك فيه النساء والرجال*
*91. رفيف*
*الرفيف: البريق يقال: لثغرها رفيف، والرفيف من الثياب: الرقيق والمتندى من الاشجار وغيرها، والرفيف: الخصب يقولون: شجر رفيف وارض ذات رفيف وذات الرفيف: البساتين يرف نباتها وشجرها من الري والنضارة وانت رفيف*
*92. رفيق*
*لين الجانب، صاحب مرافق على الطريق نافع*
*93. رفيقة*
*رفيقة امها وابيها وهم يقولون: تخير الرفيق قبل الطريق والرفيقة مؤنث الرفيق والرفيقة: كثيرة الرفق والرفق مطلوب مرغوب فيه بالحيوان قبل الانسان ومن حرم الرفق حرم الخير كله والرفيقة الزوجة ومن كانت رفيقة كانت لينة الجانب*
*94. رقيب*
*حارس، او حافظ، او ملاحظ، او مسئول عما ينشر*
*95. رقيقة*
*الرقيقة: اللطيفة الناعمة الدقيقة والرقة تفعل فعلها فى النفس والرقيقة كثيرة الرقة، رقيقة المشاعر والعواطف اما رقت فهى الرقة بعينها فتح الاتراك تاءها*
*96. ركانة*
*فعالة من قولهم: ركنت الى الشيء اركن ركونا فأنا راكن وركن كل شيء جانبه والجمع اركان، ورجل ركين: بين الركانة، والركونة زعموا اذا كان حليما رزينا وقورا*
*97. ركينة*
*تقيم بالمنزل لا تفارقه والركينة: الوقور الرزينة والركينة: من يركن اليها ويعتمد عليها والركينة: التى تركن الى الله*
*98. رمزي*
*الرمز: الايحاء، والإشارة، وفيه دليل على الاشياء: و(رمزي) منسوب الى الرمز، وفيه كناية خفية عن الإباء*
*99. رمضان*
*الشهر المبارك والرمضاء شدة الحر والرمض: المطر يأتي قبل الخريف فيجد الارض حارة محترقة* 
*100. رملاء*
*الرمل فتات الصخر والقطعة منه رملة والرملة بجوار البحر شاطئ الامان والاحلام وملاعب الاطفال والنساء وفى الرمل نعومة وانسيابية وبريق وفى الرمل اصداف وانت رملاء او رملة*
*101. رندة*
*الرند: شجر طيب الرائحة ينبت فى سواحل الشام والجبال الساحلية والرند: العود والرند: الآس وينطق الناس احيانا اسمك فيقولون: رندا واحيانا رندة ولكن سوف يظل الاسم يفوح عطرا ويختال اعجابا ولا عجب فالرند عند القدامى كان رمزا للنصر*
*102. رنيم*
*الواقع الجميل لدقات العمل رنيم والرنيم: مبعث الطرب والسرور وانت ترنيمة الصباح*
*103. رنين*
*الرنين صوت وصياح وللحمامة فى سجعها رنين وللسحابة فى رعدها رنين وللماء فى خريره رنين والناس يصغون الى الرنين وانت الرنين كله*
*104. رهام*
*الرهمة المطرة الضعيفة الدائمة والجمع رهام وفى المطر خير وفى الرهام رفق وجمال*
*105. رهم*
*اشتقاقه من الرهمة: المطر اللين، والجمع رهام*
*106. رهوك*
*الرهوك من الشباب: الناعم والسمين من الظباء والجداء*
*107. رهوم*
*الرهوم: المهزول من الغنم وفى النحافة خفة ورشاقة*
*108. رهيده*
*رهد رهادة: كان ناعما رخصا فهو رهيد وهى رهيدة كثيرة النعومة والطراوة*
*109. رهيفة*
*الرهيفة: الرقيقة اللطيفة والرهيفة: ذات حس مرهف واذن مرهفة*
*110. رواء*
*حسن المنظر في بهاء، وجمال، أما (رواء) فهو الماء العذب المروي*
*111. رواء*
*الرواء: المنظر الحسن اما رواء فهو: الماء العذب الكثير المروى*
*112. رواس*
*من روائس الوادى وهى: اعاليه وقالوا: (رجل رؤاسي) عظيم الرأس*
*113. روح*
*الروح: اراحة، والرحمة، والنسيم اما (رواحة) فهي الراحة*
*114. روحية*
*نسبة الى الروح: وهو الراحة والرحمة ونسيم الريح اما روحية بضم الراء فهى منسوبة الى الروح وهى حياة النفوس: تتعشق الجانب الروحى اما رواحة فهى الراحة اما رواح فالراحة ايضا واسم للوقت من زوال الشمس الى الليل*
*115. رويم*
*تصغير روم مصدر رام يروم روما: طلب*
*116. ريا*
*الريا: الريح الطيبة الرية مصدر المرة ويقال: عين رية: كثيرة الماء والريانة الممتلئة: السمينة*
*117. رياح*
*جمع ريح، وكأن اصله (رواح) لان اصل الريح الواو*
*118. رياض*
*ليس روضة واحدة فيها سعادة العين والحواس، ولكنها رياض*
*119. ريان*
*ممتليء فيه نضارة وحيوية وشبع*
*120. ريحان*
*كل نبت طيب الرائحة*
*121. ريحانة*
*الريحان: نوع من النبات طيب الرائحة وكل نبت طيب الرائحة يسمونه ريحانة ويقولون: المرأة ريحانة وليست بقهرمانة والقهرمانة مديرة البيت ومتولية شئونه*
*122. ريم*
*الريم: الظبى الخالص البياض كما ان الريم خيوط طحالب خضر تطفو على سطح الماء والريم: الزيادة والفضل*
*123. رَماح*
*فعال من الرمح من قولهم: رمحه الفرس اذا رفسه، او هو صانع الرماح: أما رميح فمعناه: العصا التي يعتمد عليها الشيخ فكانه بالنسبة لابيه العصا التي يتوكأ عليها*
*124. رُقَيْم*
*تصغير رقم، او تصغير: ارقم، وهو ضرب من الحيات*

----------


## علي pt

*1. زائد*
*قد تخفف الهمزة فيقال: (زايد) وفي الزيادة ما يوجب شكر المنعم، واعتراف بالكثرة و(زائدة) مؤنث زائد، والجميع يعرفون من ابن زائدة و(زياد) و(زيادة) يحملان نفس المعنى اما (ذوالزوائد) فهو لقب الاسد ويبقى (زيد) و(زيدان) من الاسماء المثناه و(زيدون) من الاسماء التي تأتي على صيغة جمع المذكر وهى مفردة وكلها توحي بالزيادة والاعتراف بالنعمة فزيد مصدر زاد يزيد زيدا ولقد سمت العرب (زيد اللات) وسموا (زيادا) و(مزيدا)*
*2. زائدة*
*زائدة: نامية تفضل غيرها منزلة وعلما وادبا ومالا والزيادة: تقابل بالشكر وتكون موضع تقدير*
*3. زاخر*
*ممتليء يفيض علما، وفضلا، وكرما، ويفتخر بما لديه من شرف عال*
*4. زاخرة*
*النهر الزاخر بالماء يفيض بالخير والبركة والزاخرة: الغالبة فى الفخر ومن كان زاخرا كان كريم الاصل وانت زاخرة والزاخر: الشرف العالى ويقال: فلان عرقه زاخر كريم ينمى*
*5. زاكى*
*فيه نماء وصلاح أما (زكي) فانه يقال: زكا يزكو اذا تنعم، وكان في خصب فهو (زكي) ويكنونه في مصر (ابو الزيك) وما دروا انه يقال: زاك في مشيته: ماس وتبختر واختال*
*6. زاكية*
*الزكية الارض الطيبة الخصبة وفى الزكاء نماء وزيادة وإصلاح وطهارة وهناك من تنادى بـ(زكية) اى المطهرة الطيبة*
*7. زاهدة*
*زاهدة فيما عند الناس قانعة راضية بالقليل والزاهدة: العابدة ومن تسمى زهدية فهى منسوبة الى الزهد اما زهيدة فهى كثيرة الزهد يقنعها القليل ويقال فيها: زهيدة الاكل وزهيدة العين*
*8. زاهر*
*حسن اللون: والشيء الزاهر: المضىء وقد سمت العرب: (زاهرا) و(زهيرا) و(ازهر) و(زهران): ابو قبيلة عظيمة من الازد*
*9. زاهرة*
*الزاهرة: حسنة اللون والمشرقة وشديدة الحمرة ومن تسمى زهرة فهى واحدة الزهر وزهرة الدنيا بهجتها وزينتها ومتاعها ومن تسمى زهرية فهى التى تنتمى للزهر وتحتويه وتضمه وتزين المكان اما الزهراء فلقب السيدة فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهى ذات اللون الابيض الصافى المشرق المضئ ومن تسمى زهرة فهى ذات البياض الناصع وصفاء اللون ومصغرها زهيرة*
*10. زاهى*
*فيه شباب متألق، وحيوية، وحسن منظر، فلا عجب ان يزهو، ويختال، ويفتخر معجبا بنفسه*
*11. زاهية*
*زاهية تتيه وتتعاظم وتتفاخر والزهو: الكبر والزهو: المنظر الحسن والزهو: النبات الناضر ومن كانت زهية فهى تزهو بجمالها وحسبها والزهوة المرة من الزهو وزهاء الشئ شخصه ومقداره وما يقرب منه اما زهام فهو الطيب المعروف بازباد وهو كطيب المسك*
*12. زباء*
*للناس ولع بالقديم فالزباء او زنوبيا كانت ملكة شديدة الدهاء يضرب بها المثل فى المنعة والعزة فيقال: اعز من الزباء وسواء سميت الزباء ام زنوبيا فللاسم عبق التاريخ والزبب: كثرة الشعر وطوله ولقد كان الشعر ولا يزال من مواطن الجمال*
*13. زبرجدة*
*زبرجد او بزرجدة واحدة والبزبرجد والزبرجد: حجر كريم يشبه الزمرد وهو ذو الوان كثيرة اشهرها: الاخضر المصرى والاصفر القبرصى وفى الزبرجد جمال وعراقة وكرم واصل*
*14. زبيدة*
*اسم له فى التاريخ مكان يعيد الى الاذهان العصر العباسى وزبدة الشئ: خلاصته وزبيدة صورة مصغرة للخلاصة*
*15. زبير*
*من الزبر وهو طي البئر بالحجارة، ويقال للرجل العاقل: (ذو زبر) كأن العقل قد شدده وقواه والزبير: حمأة البئر وكدرتها*
*16. زجاء*
*من طالت ساقها وتباعد خطوها فهى زجاء ومن دق حاجبها فى طول وتقوس فهى زجاء أيضا*
*17. زرارة*
*من الزر وهو العض*
*18. زرافة*
*الزرافة: الجماعة من الناس والزرافة: ذلك الحيوان الذى يحبه الجميع ويشبهون به المرأة: فللزرافة مشيتها الرشيقة وخطواتها المتمهلة ورقبتها الطويلة ورشاقتها*
*19. زرزور*
*طائر اكبر من العصفور*
*20. زرقاء*
*من كانت زرقاء فهى شديدة الصفاء وزرقاء اليمامة كانت تبصر من مسيرة ثلاثة ايام*
*21. زفزاف*
*الزفزاف: الريح الشديدة، الهبوط في دوام*
*22. زكريا*
*كافل مريم عليها السلام*
*23. زلفى*
*الزلفى: المنزلة والقربى وكذلك زلفة والزلفى: الروضة: ومن الناس من ينطقها زلفى*
*24. زليخا*
*زليخا او زليخة اسم يعيد الى الاذهان قصة يوسف - عليه السلام - وامرأة العزيز والزلخ: تقدم فى المشى واسراع فيه والزلخة: الزحلوقة يتدحرج منها الصبيان والاسم يوحى بالسمن والملاسة*
*25. زمرد*
*حجر، كريم، اخضر، شفاف*
*26. زمرد*
*الزمرد: حجر كريم اخضر اللون شديد الخضرة شفاف واشده خضرة أجوده واصفاه جوهرا واحدته زمردة*
*27. زمزم*
*اسم يعيد الى الاذهان قصة هاجر واسماعيل علية السلام وزمزم: هى البئر المشهور بمكة بجوار الكعبة المشرفة يشرب المؤمنون ماءها وماؤها لما شرب له*
*28. زمعة*
*سمت العرب: (زمعة) و(زميعة) و(زميعا): واشتقاق زمعة من (زمعة الظلف) وهي: الهنة كالظفر متعلقة بالكراع من فوق الظلف والزماعة: الشجاعة والاقدام*
*29. زنبق*
*الزنبق: له زهر طيب الرائحة واحدته زنبقة والزنبق: دهن الياسمين ومن تسمى زنبق او زنبقة فهى تعطر الجو بأريجها وتزين المكان*
*30. زوراء*
*الزوراء: اناء من فضة والزوراء: البعيدة العميقة وتسمى مدينة بغداد الزوراء لان ابوابها الداخلة جعلت مزورة عن الخارجة قال الطغرائى: فيم الاقامة بالزوراء لاسكنى بها ولا ناقتى فيها ولا جمل؟*
*31. زين*
*كل ما يزين فهو زين يقال: زانه يزينه: جمله وحسنه والعامة ينطقونها بكسر الزين فيقولون (زين) ام (شين)؟! والزينة: الزيان و(ابو زينة): جمع بين الحسن، والجمال اما (زيان) فهو من يزين الناس والاشياء و(المزين): الحلاق ومصفف الشعر ويوم الزينة يوم العيد*
*32. زين*
*كل ما يزين فهو زين يقال: زانه يزينه: جمله وحسنه والعامة ينطقونها بكسر الزاي فيقولون: زين كما يقولون شين وهناك من تسمى زينة وهى زينة النساء وزينة كل مافيها حسن جميل وهناك زينات جمع زينة ما يتزين به*
*33. زينب*
*الزينب: شجر حسن المنظر طيب الرائحة واصله: زين اب وبه سميت المرأة زينب وزينب بنت ام سلمة - رضى الله عنها - كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوها زناب وكم تغنى الشعراء بزينب مثل: سلمى ودعد والازنب: السمين وبه سميت المرأة زينب*
*34. زَغَبَة*
*الزغب: صغار الريش، والشعر ولينه، والواحدة، والازغب: من نبت زغبه والجمع زغب، وينسب اليه فيقال: زغبي*
*35. زُبَيْد*
*تصغير زبد، والزبد: العطاء*
*36. زُفَر*
*الزفر: الشجاع، والسيد الكبير، والبحر، والرجل الجواد ووزنه فُعَلْ من قولهم: ازدفر بحمله اذا استقل به وقوي عليه والزفر: المضطلع يحمل الديات وما كلف من المغارم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 

*طرح قميلٌ :p* 

*تسلم الإيدين خي على الطرح :)*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..~*

*وإن شآء الله متآبعه لبقية الأسمآء  ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يعطيك العافيه أخوي على المجهود* 
*لا زلت متابعه ..وفي انتظار التكمله ..هع* 
*عساك ع القوه ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

خساره مو موجود اسمي يسلمو خيو على ع الطرح تحياتيـ ...

----------


## حنين الايام

موضوع جدا رائع وشيق اعجبني كثيرا  :bigsmile: 
نرجو المتابعه لكي نفيد ونستفيد.. :wink:  :toung: 
وسلمت الايادي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...

----------


## علي pt

*1. سائب*
*من قولهم: ساب يسيب اذا جاد وانال، والماء السائب: الجاري على وجه الارض، أما (السياب) فهو البلح أو أكبر من البلح قليلا، والسيب: العطاء*
*2. سائح*
*يجوب البلاد للمعرفة والاستجمام والتأمل والعبادة، ومن العائلات عندنا عائلة (السواح)*
*3. سائد*
*يسود قومه بما لديه من مقومات السيادة والسلطان*
*4. سائدة*
*يعترف الكل لها بالسيادة والسلطان وهى تسود قومها*
*5. سابق*
*من سبق قومه في الخير فقد علاهم (والسابقون السابقون اولئك المقربون) وللسابق فضل على اللاحق (وسباق): كثير السبق وقد سمت العرب: (سابقا) و(سباقا) وكان بنو السباق اول من بغوا بمكة: فأهلكوا*
*6. سابقة*
*للسابق فضل على اللاحق فهو متقدم فى الخير والسابقون السابقون اولئك المقربون والعرب يقولون: سبق على قومه: علاهم كرما والسابقة: السبق فى الجرى وغيره يقال: له فى هذا الامر سابقة اذا سبق الناس اليه وانت سابقة*
*7. سابى*
*يسبي العيون، والقلوب بجماله، وافعاله، وحديثه*
*8. سابية*
*يقولون: سبى عدوه أي اسره ويقولون: سبته الغانية: اى اسرته والغانية التى استغنت بجمالها عن الزينة ومن كانت سابية فهى تسبى العقول والقلوب والعيون بجمالها وعقلها وحديثها وفى التسمية مافيها*
*9. ساتر*
*متسامح، يستر العيوب، ويعفو عن الاخطاء، والذنوب ولا يفضح*
*10. ساترة*
*تستر العيوب والله يحب الستر وهى تستر نفسها وقومها وتستر ما تقع عليه عينها وتستر من تعاشره ولا تفضحه*
*11. ساجد*
*السجود: قمة الخشوع، والخضوع لله وفي عالم الاسماء (السجاد): كثير السجود لبارئه جل وعلا*
*12. ساجدة*
*فى السجود خشوع لله وخضوع ويقال: فلان ساجد المنخر: ذليل خاضع وعين ساجدة: أي فاترة ونخلة ساجدة: أي مائلة وقد قال الله لمريم - عليها السلام: (يا مريم اقنتى لربك واسجدى واركعى مع الراكعين) ال عمران: 43*
*13. ساجى*
*السجو: السكون، وفي السكون راحة نفسية وهدوء بال، وحسبه انه يساعد على التأمل والتفكير في الكون والحياة*
*14. ساجية*
*السجو: السكون ويقال: طرف ساج أي ساكن فاتر وعين ساجية وامراة ساجية الطرف وليلة ساجية: ساكنة البرد والريح والسحاب غير مظلمة وهناك من تسمى سجوى او سجواء ساجية الطرف اما سجية فهى الخلق والطبيعة وجمعها سجايا*
*15. ساحرة*
*تفعل فيمن يرونها فعل السحر بجمالها وحسن حديثها*
*16. ساحق*
*ساحق لأعدائه، طويل مفرط في الطول*
*17. سارة*
*من الناس من ينطقها مخففة الراء بلا همزة على الالف واصلها سارة أي بقية باقية وهناك من تسمى سارة تسر الناظرين والسامعين وسارة تدخل السرور وتفرح مثل مسرة وكذلك سرا والمسرة - ايضا - اطراف الرياحين و سراء نعمة ورخاء ومسرة والسراء: الارض الطيبة اما سرية فهى الكريمة الشريفة وهى التي تحفظ السر وتكتمه وتخفيه وتعمل فى سر وصمت اما سرية فهى قطعة من الجيش اما سارية فهى السحابة التى تجئ ليلا والممطرة بالليل وسارية العلم قائمة والعمود الذى ينصب عليه الشراع*
*18. سارية*
*السارية: السحابة تمطر بليل، وسارية العلم قائمة وعمود من الخشب ينصب عليه الشراع*
*19. ساطع*
*يبدد الظلمات ويملأ سماء الأمل نورا وتألقا*
*20. ساطعة*
*عندما يسطع الضوء ينتشر او يرتفع وانت ساطعة وعندما تسطع الرائحة: تفوح وتنتشر وانت ساطعة والامر اذا سطع اتضح وظهر والرجل الساطع من يرفع رأسه ويمد عنقه وطويلة العنق سطعاء*
*21. ساعدة*
*من أسماء الأسد*
*22. ساكنة*
*الساكن: خلاف المتحرك وانت ساكنة وفى السكون ثقة واطمئنان وهدوء وامان والساكنة سكان الدار وانت حين جئت عمرت بك الدار وسكينة: الجارية الخفيفة الروح الظريفة النشيطة اما سكينة فهى الطمأنينة والاستقرار والرزانة والوقار وسكون فيها هدوء ووقار*
*23. سالم*
*من الأسماء المتفائلة التي تحمل مشاعر الأبوين أملاً في ان تسلم من الآفات وتبرأ من العاهات، وكذلك (سلامة) و(سليم) و(سلمان) و(سلام) و(سليمان)، وقد سمت العرب الملدوغ (سليما) تفاؤلا بسلامته واملا في شفائه*
*24. سالمة*
*من الاسماء المتفائلة التى تحمل مشاعر الابوين أملا فى ان تسلم من الآفات وتبرأ من العاهات، وسلمى جمع سليم ويسمى الملدوغ سليما املا فى شفائه وتفاؤلا بالسلامة وسلمى: الكلمة الحلوة على شفاه العائدين بالسلامة انهم يرددون: سلمى يا سلامة وسليمى هى سلمى مصغرة اما سلامة فهى كثيرة السلام المنادية به والتى يرجى لها ان تسلم مما يشينها او يعيبها وتحمل السلامة والسلام معها اينما حلت والناس جميعا ينشدون السلامة فى صحتهم وفى عقيدتهم وفى ارائهم وخططهم وطريقهم وسفرهم واقامتهم*
*25. سام*
*هو ابن نوح عليه السلام، منه تحدرت الشعوب و(السامى) المنسوب الى (سام)، يقال: جنس سامى ولغة سامية*
*26. سامح*
*في السماحة لين وسهولة، وفيها استواء وتجرد من العقد، وسواء كنت (سامحا) أم (سمحا) أم (سميحا) فأنت من اهل السماحة والجود والكرم*
*27. سامحة*
*فى السماحة لين وسهولة وفى السماحة استواء وتجرد من العقد وفى السماحة انقياد بعد استصعاب وفى السماحة بذل فى العسر واليسر عن كرم وسخاء والسماح والسماحة كرم النفس وسواء كنت سميحة كثيرة السماحة او مسامحة ام سمحة فانت اهل للسماحة والكرم*
*28. سامرة*
*الناس يسمون سمر وسامرة والسمر: حديث الليل حيث يحلو بين المحبين والاهل والزائرين والسامرة: المتسامرون وسميرة: تجيد المسامرة وتدير دفة الحديث فى لباقة اما سمار: فانه نبات عشبى يستعمل فى صنع الحصر والسلال وهو ايضا اللبن المخلوط بالماء وسمارة واحدة السمار والاحدوثة الحلوة حين يحلو السمر فى ضوء القمر والتى تتسم بسمرة محببة*
*29. سامق*
*في السموق علو وارتفاع واستطالة ورفعة*
*30. سامقة*
*فى السموق علو وارتفاع وطول حسا ومعنى ففيك رفعة وعلو*
*31. سامي*
*في السمو علو وارتفاع عن الدنايا، ومن سمت همته الى معالى الامور طلب العز والشرف، وسما في حسبه ونسبه*
*32. سامية*
*وفى السمو علو وارتفاع عن الدنايا يقال: سمت همته الى معالى الامور أي طلب العز والشرف وسما فى الحب والنسب وانت سامية وسما بصره الى الشىء: طمح وانت سامية اما سمية فهى جبل وام عمار بن ياسر - رضى الله عنهما - وفيها سمو وارتفاع*
*33. سانح*
*السانح من الطير: الذي يمر من مياسرك إلى ميامنك، وكان العرب يتيمنون به، والسانح ذو يمن وبركة*
*34. سانحة*
*الفرص عندما تسنح وتتاح لانسان تبتسم له الدنيا وانت سانحة والعرب كانوا يتيمنون بالسانح من الطير عندما يمر من مياسرهم الى ميامنهم اما (سنيحة): فهى الدرة والحلى*
*35. ساهد*
*ساهر يقظ حذر مفكر*
*36. ساهدة*
*السهاد: الارق والسهر وانت ساهدة وقد يكون السهاد يقظة وحذرا وقد يكون تفكيرا وبصرا*
*37. ساهر*
*يسهر الليل في طلب العلا والمجد، ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالي*
*38. ساهرة*
*ساهرة على شئون بيتها وعلى مستقبلها ساهرة لامعة كما تلمع النجوم وتضئ ليلا والارض الساهرة سريعة النبات كأنها سهرت به والسهر: عدم النوم وفى الليالى البيضاء يحلو السهر ويطيب السمر*
*39. سباع*
*ليس سبعا واحدا ولكنه سباع، ويمكن ان يكون مصدر سباعة مسابعة وسباعا، و(السبع): كل ما له ناب ويعدو على الناس والدواب فيفترسها والناس يقابلون السبع بالضبع في قضاء الحاجة أو خيبة الامل، اما (السباعي) بضم السين المشددة فهو التام الخلقة او من يروض السباع*
*40. سبالة*
*من السبل وهو المطر، أو السبلة وهى طرف اللحية في بعض اللغات، والاسبل طويل السبلة*
*41. سبرة*
*الغداة الباردة*
*42. ست*
*ست: بمعنى سيدة او يراد بها ست جهاته الأصلية ويقولون ست ابيها وست امها وست العرب وست العجم وست القضاة وست الملوك وست الحسن وست النعم وست الوزراء وست الكتبة لها السيادة على من اضيفت اليهم ويدللون ست فيقولون ستيتة مصغرة*
*43. سجاح*
*سجاح امرأة تميمية ادعت النبوة وهى صاحبة مسيلمة والسجاح: اللبن كثر ماؤه حتى صار ارق ما يكون وسجاحة الخد والوجه: سهولة وطول فى اعتدال*
*44. سحاب*
*السحاب: الغيم الممطر ووراءه خير وبركة*
*45. سحبان*
*من السحب وهو الجر للشىء، و(سحبان) رجل من وائل، مشهور بفصاحته، والسحبان: الجراف الذي يجرف كل ما مر به او الذى يجر ذيله فخرا*
*46. سحتوت*
*السحتوت: السويق القليل الدسم، والثوب الخلق، والمفازة اللينة التربة*
*47. سحر*
*السحر: آخر الليل قبيل الفجر والسحر: بياض يعلو السواد والسحر من الشئ طرفه وفى السحر جمال المناجاة وبريق الامل*
*48. سحيم*
*تصغير اسحم، وهو الأسود، والسحم: ضرب من الشجر، وقد سمت العرب أسحم وسحيما*
*49. سخبرة*
*السخبر: شجر اذا طل تدلت رؤوسه وانحنت والحيات تسكن في اصوله، الواحدة: سخبرة*
*50. سخلة*
*السخلة: الذكر والانثى من ولد الضأن والمعز ساعة يولد*
*51. سخية*
*من كان سخيا كان جوادا كريما فهو سخى وهى سخية وانما يتفاضل الناس بالكرم والسخاء والسخاوية اللينة او الواسعة من الارض ويقال: سخا سخاء فهو ساخ وهى ساخية*
*52. سداد*
*فى السداد اصابة القول والفعل واستقامة ومن سدده الله فقد قومه ووفقه للسداد وانت السداد كله اما سديدة فهى مستقيمة القول والفعل صائبتهما*
*53. سديد*
*من كان سديد القول والفعل كان موفقا مستقيما*
*54. سراب*
*السراب: ما يرى فى نصف النهار من اشتداد الحر كالماء يلصق بالارض يحسبه الظمآن ماء حتى اذا اقترب منه لم يجده شيئا، وفى السراب امل ولكنه امل خادع*
*55. سراج*
*السراج: المصباح الزاهر، و(سريج) حداد معروف تنسب اليه السيوف السريجية، والسراج: بائع السروج وصانعها، والكذاب: يقال: هو سراج مراج*
*56. سرج*
*ضرب من الشجر، والعرب يقولون: أتاك الشيء سرجا: أي سهلا*
*57. سرحان*
*السرحان: الذئب*
*58. سرور*
*السرور: ارتياح في القلب عند حصول نفع ،و توقعه، أو اندفاع ضرر*
*59. سرى*
*السرى: الشريف، والسرى: الجدول أو النهر الصغير*
*60. سرى*
*السرى: المشى ليلا وفى المثل عند الصباح يحمد القوم السرى يضرب فى احتمال المشقة والحث على الصبر حتى تحمد العاقبة*
*61. سريع*
*خفيف الحركة، وفى مصر (ابو سريع) يكنى به عن السرعة*
*62. سعد*
*يقال: سعد سعدا وسعودا، نقيض شقى، ويقال: سعد يومك يمن، وسعد الله فلانا سعدا: وفقه فهو مسعود أى موفق، وسعد سعادة فهو سعيد، والسعيد من وعظ بغيره واسعده الله: وفقه فهو مسعد ومسعود وسعادة والسعادة: معاونة الله للانسان على نيل الخير وتضاد الشقاوة والسعود: نجوم عشرة ويجمع سعد على سعود قال: طرفة رايت سعودا من شعوب كثيرة فلم أر سعدا مثل سعد بن مالك*
*63. سعدى*
*الناس يبحثون عن السعادة وينشدونها ويبشرون ولا ينفرون 1- فهذه سعدى تنشر السعادة واليمن 2- وتلك سعدية نسبة الى السعد او سعد 3- واخرى سعيدة بحياتها وابويها وتجدها اكثر سعادة 4- ورابعة سعاد تحيا فى سعادة 5- وخامسة اسعاد تدخل السعادة على من تعايشهم وتسعدهم 6- وسادسة مسعدة تسعد غيرها 7- وسابعة سعادة هى السعادة نفسها*
*64. سعيد*
*الذي يعيش حياة رغيدة ويتمتع بالبهجة والارتياح النفسي، المحظوظ، المُبتهج.*
*65. سفانة*
*السفانة: اللؤلؤة والسفانة: قائدة السفينة*
*66. سفيان*
*اشتقاقه من السافى، وهو ما سفته الريح من تراب وغيره وكان سفيان فعلان من ذلك*
*67. سكرة*
*سيظل السكر مصدر الحلاوة الحسية وسواء سموك سكرة او سكرية: وعاء السكر ففيك تكمن الحلاوة*
*68. سلافة*
*السلافة: السلافة من كل شئ خالصه وافضله وانت سلافة خالصة مخلصة وكذا السلاف وفى الاسم مافيه*
*69. سلام*
*سلام - مخففة اللام - :وفاق ووئام وأمان واطمئنان، اما سلام: فهو إما كثير السلام على من يلقاه، او مبعث سلام ينشر السلام أنى وجد*
 


*يتبع ..*

----------


## علي pt

*70. سلسل*
*سلسل الاشياء: وصل بعضها ببعض كالسلسلة والسلسل: الماء العذب الصافى السلس السهل، اذا شرب تسلسل فى الحلق وقريب من سلسل (سلسبيل) ويراد به: الشراب السهل المرور فى الحلق لعذوبته وسلسبيل: اسم عين فى الجنة او وصف لكل عين عذبة سريعة الجريان قال تعالى: (عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا) الإنسان: 18*
*71. سلطان*
*فعلان من السليط من قولهم: سلط الله عليه كذا كأنه أمكنه منه*
*72. سلطانة*
*السلطان: القوة والقهر والحجة والبرهان وانت سلطانة والسلطان: الملك او الوالى وانت سلطانة*
*73. سلم*
*السلم والسلم واحد، يقال: جئتك بفلان سلما اي مستسلما لا ينازع، والسلام ضرب من الشجر، الواحدة سلامة، والسلامة ضد البلاء والهلاك، والسلامان ضرب من الشجر، وقد سمت العرب (سلامان) وسموا (أسلم) وسموا (سليمة) و(سلمى) وسلمان أطم بالطائف موضع بنجد، وسمي اللديغ سليما تفاؤلا بالسلامة، وليس له فعل يتصرف، و (سليمان) نبي الله*
*74. سلوان*
*ماء كانوا يزعمون أن العاشق إذا شربه سلا عن حبه، ودواء يشربه الحزين فيسليه، ويقال: سقيتني سلوانا: طيبت نفسي*
*75. سلوى*
*السمانى: سلوى وكل ما سلانا فهو سلوى وانت سلوى ابويك ومن يعايشونك ومن النعم العظيمة المن والسلوى*
*76. سليط*
*من السلاطة من قولهم: سليط اللسان، وهو مدح للرجل عيب للمرأة، والسليط بلغة اليمن: الزيت، وبلغة غيرهم: الدهن*
*77. سليل*
*من قولهم: سليل الرجل ولده وكذا سلالته*
*78. سماء*
*السماء: ما قابل الارض والفلك ومن كل شئ اعلاه وكل ما علانا فأظلنا والسحاب سماء والمطر سماء والعشب سماء وانت سماء ظليلة*
*79. سمان*
*فعلان من السم، والسم ثقب الابرة وكذا السم، وقال أهل اللغة: السمان: التزويق بألوان الغراء، والسمان: بائع السمن، واصباغ يزخرف بها*
*80. سمح*
*يقال: سمح سماحة وسموحة صار من أهل السماحة، فهو سمح، وسميح والسماحة: الجود والكرم والسهولة، والسمح: الجواد السخي*
*81. سمراء*
*تغنى بسمرتها الشعراء والسمرة: هى اللون المحبب بين البياض والسواد واحيانا يدللونها فيسمونها سميراء مصغر سمراء*
*82. سمرة*
*مشتق من السمر: ضرب من الشجر له شوك، وأهل الحجاز يقولون: سمرة، وبنو تميم يقولون: سمرة*
*83. سموءل*
*السموءلل: الظل وذباب الخل، ويقال: انه عبراني أصله: اشموئيل، والسموءل: الأرض السهلة*
*84. سمير*
*مسامر: محادث ليلا، وسميرى مسامري، والسامرى، من ينتمى الى السامرة وهم قوم يشتركون مع اليهود في بعض العقائد ويخالفونهم في بعضها واحد بني اسرائيل من قبيلة السامرة صنع العجل وعبده، ودعا قومه الى عبادته والسمير: من يجيد المسامرة ويدير دفة الحديث فى لباقة وظرف واقتدار*
*85. سناء*
*السناء: الضياء والسنى الرفعة ويقال: سنى سنا وسناء: ارتفع وصار ذا سناء ورفعة وقدر فهو سنى وهى سنية رفيعة القدر عالية الشأن وقد تجمع احداهن بين السناء والسنى وهكذا كانت ولادة فى عين ابن زيدون حيث يقول: يا أخا البدر سناء وسنى رحم الله زمانا اطلعك ان يطل بعدك ليلى فلكم بت اشكو قصر الليل معك*
*86. سنبلة*
*السنبلة: جزء النبات الذى يتكون فيه الحب وأحد بروج السماء الاثنى عشر ويسمى العذراء والسنابل: رمز الخير والخصب*
*87. سندس*
*السندس: ضرب من رقيق الديباج والديباج: ضرب من الثياب سداه ولحمته حرير فارسى معرب وفى السندس نعومة ورقة وجمال وله بريق اخاذ*
*88. سها*
*السها: كوكب صغير خفي الضوء وفى المثل: أريها السها وترينى القمر يضرب للمدهوش الذى يسأل عن شئ فيجيب جوابا بعيدا ويقولون: انها تفوق السها: بلغت مبلغا فى العلو والرفعة والجمال*
*89. سهام*
*السهام: جمع سهم والسهم: الحظ والنصيب وما يفوز به الظافر وقد ظفر ابواك بسهام لا بسهم واحد وسهم الرامى: كوكب والسهام: مقارعة ومغالبة ومباراة فى الفوز بالسهام والسهيم وسهيمة من يقاسم غيره بالسهم*
*90. سهير*
*يقال: سهر سهرا: لم ينم كل الليل او بعضه ويقال: سهير للسهر القليل والسهرة: الكثير السهر يقال: هو سهرة وهي سهرة كثيرة السهر ليلة ساهرة وارض ساهرة سريعة بالنبات كانها سهرت عليه والسهارة من لايطلبها النوم والساهرة دارة القمر والعين الجارية والكاتبة سهير القلماوى تنادى بفتح السين*
*91. سهيل*
*نجم في السماء من النجوم اليمانية، عند طلوعه ينقضي القيظ وتنضج الفواكه، وهو مصغر (سهل)، والسهل: ضد الصعب ولا سهل إلا ما سهله الله*
*92. سهيلة*
*سهيل: نجم فى السماء قيل: عند طلوعه تنضج الفواكه وينقضى القيظ وهو من النجوم اليمانية وفى المثل: اذا طلع سهيل رفع كيل ووضع كيل يضرب فى تبدل الاحكام وانت سهيلة والسهل تراب كالرمل يجئ به الماء وانت سهيلة وكل شئ يميل الى اللين وقلة الخشونة فهو سهل وانت سهيلة وسهل الوجه: قليل لحمه وهو مما يستحسن عند العرب وسهل الخدين سائل الخدين اى فيهما استرسال وانبساط ولين وسهل الخلق او القياد او المعاملة: لين سلس سمح وهى سهلة ومصغرها المدلل سهيلة*
*93. سوار*
*وثاب، من سَارَ يَسُور إذا وثب، وسوار: حلية مستديرة تُلبس في المْعَصم أو الزند، ومن الأسماء المعروفة سَوار الذهب*
*94. سودة*
*السود: سفح مستو فيه معدن كثير الحجارة خشنها والغالب عليه السواد والقطعة: سودة والارض ذات النخيل سودة ومصغرها سويدة وام المؤمنين سودة بنت زمعة والسويداء: تصغير السوداء وسويداء القلب: سواده والسواد: حدقة العين والكبد وجماعة النخل والسواد: المال الكثير وسيدة او السيدة من تفترض طاعتها ولقب تشريف يخاطب به الاشراف من نسل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واطلق حديثا فى بعض الدول العربية على كل فرد وسيد كل شئ: اشرفه وارفعه وسيده والسيدة ذات سيادة*
*95. سوسن*
*نبات ينتهى بزهرة او عدة زهور جذابة يختلف لونها باختلاف النوع فمنه الابيض والازرق والاصفر والاحمر وتعرف بعض انواعها بجذور الطيب لانها عطرية*
*96. سيار*
*من سَار يسير سيراً فهو سائر وسيار*
*97. سيد*
*اسم من أسماء الذئب، وهو المسن منها فى قول بعضهم، وجمعه (سيدان)*
*98. سيرين*
*لها فى التاريخ شأن كان لها شأن عند كسرى وهناك سيرين المصرية اخت مارية ام ابراهيم ابن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*99. سيف*
*من قولهم: ساف الشيء يسيف سيفا اذا هلك، والرجل مسيف إذا ذهب ماله، وسفيان: الطويل الممشموق، وسياف يعرف كيف يتعامل مع السيف ويتولى قطع رقاب المارقين والخارجين على القانون*
*100. سيفانة*
*السيفانة: الطويلة الممشوقة الضامرة كالسيف*
*101. سيناء*
*ارض الفيروز وللاسم ايحاء واى ايحاء ففيه العبور والنصر والتضحية والفداء*
*102. سُلَيْك*
*تصغير سلك وهو طائر، والانثى سلكة، والسلك فرخ القطاة والحجل*

----------


## علي pt

*1. شاج*
*شجى الحديث - ونحوه - فلانا: اطربه وانت شاج وشجاه تذكر الالف: شوقه وهيج احزانه وانت شاج او شاجية او شجية*
*2. شادن*
*يقال: شدن الظبى شدونا: ترعرع واستغنى عن امه فهو شادن*
*3. شادي*
*يمتع الجميع بنبرات حديثه وعلى جانب من العلم والأدب، فالشادي: المغني وطالب العلم والأدب*
*4. شادية*
*الشادية: المغنية والتى تشدو بصوت جميل والشادية: طالبة العلم والادب وانت شادية فاختارى لنفسك ما يسمو بك ويرفع درجاتك*
*5. شارق*
*الشارق: الشمس*
*6. شاري*
*الشاري: المشتري والبائع، ومن يبيع نفسه في طاعة الله*
*7. شارية*
*من كانت شارية فهى لاتبيع لسبب ما ومثلها تعرف للناس اقدارهم وتحلهم منازلهم والناس يفضلون من كانت شارية والتى تحفظ الاسرار يقولون عنها انها تشترى ولا تبيع*
*8. شاكر*
*مَنْ يذكر النعمة ويثني بها على المنعم فهو شاكر، والشكر ثناء، وشكري منسوب الى الشكر*
*9. شاكرة*
*شاكر النعمة مرضي عنه محبوب وانت شاكرة ومن لم يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله وانت شاكرة وهناك شكرية منسوبة الى الشكر وهناك شكر ثناء على عمل او معروف وهناك شكورة كثيرة الشكر ومن كانت فى الناس مشكورة فهى صناع ماهرة وهى ذات يد بيضاء*
*10. شامة*
*الشامة: علامة فى البدن يخالف لونها لون سائره ويقال: كأنهم شامة فى الناس اى هم ظاهرون ومن كانت بها شامة او كثرت فى بدنها الشامات فهى شيماء والشيماء ذات الشيم والفضائل*
*11. شامخ*
*في الشموخ ارتفاع وتكبر، ونسب شامخ: عريق رفيع*
*12. شامل*
*يشمل الناسَ بعطفه وَبره وأياديه البيضاء*
*13. شاملة*
*شاملة: تشمل الناس بعطفها وبرها واياديها البيضاء اما شمول فهى ريح الشمال الرقيقة اللينة التى تحمل انفاس المحبين واذا كانت شاملة تشمل الناس بمعروفها فكذلك شميلة غير انها صورة مصغرة لك*
*14. شاهد*
*من يؤدي الشهادة والدليل، وجَمْعُه شُهُد، والنسبة اليه شهدي*
*15. شاهر*
*مَنَ شَهَر سيفه وسله من غمده ورفعه، وشَهَر العقد: وثقه والاسم يوحي بالاعلان*
*16. شاهق*
*عظيم الارتفاع كالجبل، ومن كان كذلك بعد مناله وصعب تخطيه*
*17. شاهقة*
*عظيمة الارتقاع كالجبال الشاهقة*
*18. شاهين*
*من جوارح الطير وسباعها من جنس الصقر وعمود الميزان أيضا*
*19. شبابة*
*الشبابة: نوع من المزمار والشبابة: التى تصف المحاسن وتردد شعر الغزل*
*20. شبث*
*دويبة كثيرة القوائم تسمى دخال الاذان*
*21. شبكة*
*شبكة الصياد في البر والبحر، وكل متداخل متشابك*
*22. شبل*
*ولد الأسد، وشبيل: تصغير شبل*
*23. شبيب*
*فيه من الشباب حيويته، ومن النار اتقادها*
*24. شبيه*
*المراد بها ابيضاض الشعر*
*25. شتا*
*احد فصول السنة الأربعة مقصور بعد مد شتاء، وفي المطر حياة الأرض والزرع والنسل، كما ان الشتا: القحط والمجاعة ايضا*
*26. شجاء*
*من ظهر اثر الشجة فى جبينها فهى شجاء والشجة: شقق الجلد بالرأس او الوجه ويقال فلان يشج بيد ويأسو باليد الاخرى لم يسئ ويحسن*
*27. شجاع*
*جريء مقدام، وابو شجاع: واحد من المؤلفين فى فقه الشافعية*
*28. شجرة الدر*
*اسم باق على مر الايام وانت الشجرة التى تضم اللآلئ العظيمة*
*29. شداد*
*الشدة: الحملة فى الحرب، وشداد: كثير الشد على العدو، فهو من قولهم: شَدَدْتُ على القوم في الحرب وشَدَدْتُ الحبل*
*30. شديد*
*الشديد: القوي والصعب، وشديد القوى: عظيم القدرة، اما المشد فهو نطاق تشده المرأة على بطنها، وربما كان كشداد معنى*
*31. شذى*
*الشذا: قوة الرائحة وانتشارها وكسر العود الصغار يتطيب بها*
*32. شرارة*
*واحدة الشرر وفيها توهج وانفصال*
*33. شرحبيل*
*اسم نجراني أو سرياني، وكل اسم فيه (ايل) فهو منسوب الى الله تعالى*
*34. شرشر*
*الشرشر: شواء يتقاطر دسمه*
*35. شرع*
*الطريق وما شرعه الله تعالى*
*36. شرف*
*الموضع العالى يشرف على من حوله، والشرف: ما ينبغى صيانته من العرض، والشرف: العلو والمجد*
*37. شرف*
*الشرف: الموضع العالى يشرف على ما حوله والشرف: ما ينبغى ان يحافظ عليه الانسان ويصونه من عرضه والشرف: العلو والمجد والشريفة ذات المنزلة العالية والسمعة الطيبة فى قومها ذات الحسب والنسب*
*38. شرمين*
*هى المهذبة الخجولة*
*39. شروق*
*لحظات الشروق عند طلوع الشمس واضاءتها يكون الدفء والجمال بعد ليل طال ويكفيك دليلا على هذا الجمال (وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها) الزمر 69* 
*40. شريب*
*المُولعُ بالشرب*
*41. شريد*
*طريد لا مأوى، له أما شرود فهو شرود الذهن، اما شارد فهو الذي لا يساير جماعته*
*42. شريف*
*تصغير اشرف، ويقال للرجل العظيم الأذنين (أشرف)*
*43. شعاث*
*فعال من الشعث: وهو ما تفرق من الأمور، وشعث: ما تفرق من الأمور كذلك*
*44. شعبان*
*الشهر الثامن من السنة القمرية، وشعب الرجل: بعد ما بين منكبيه، و شعيب: تصغير أشعب ترخيما، وشعبة: الفرقة من الشيء وقطعة يصلح بها الاناء*
*45. شعثاء*
*ذات الشعر المتغير المتلبد المتسخ - لم الله شعثك - ورب اشعث اغبر لو اقسم على الله لأبره*
*46. شعراني*
*الكثير الشعر الطويل*
*47. شعراوي*
*الشعراء: الروضة الكثيرة الشجر والفروة، والنسبة الى كل منهما شعراوي*
*48. شعشاع*
*الشعشاع: المتفرع، والنسبة إليه شعشاعي، والمستملح الخفيف الروح*
*49. شعلان*
*الفرس الأشعل الذي به بياض في ناصيته وذَنَبه، او من قولهم: شعلت النار وأشعلتها، وكان اشعال النار ليلا رمز الكرم، ومشعل آلة الإشعال والإيقاد أما مشْعَل فهو القنديل ونحوه*
*50. شعلة*
*الشعلة: اللهب والحرارة والناس يقولون: كأنه شعلة نشاط او شعلة ذكاء*
*51. شعير*
*نبات عشبي، وهو دون البر في الغذاء، ويقال: كالشعير يؤكل ويذم*
*52. شفاء*
*الشفاء: الرقيقة النحيلة الدقيقة ويقال: شفها الحب او الهم فهى شفاء*
*53. شفوقة*
*الشفقة: توحى بالخوف والحذر وفى الشفقة رقة وعطف والرجل شفيق وهى شفيقة والشفقة: رحمة وحنان وخوف من حلول مكروه والشفيق: المشفق وانت شفيقة وفى المثل ان الشفيق بسوء ظن مولع يضرب لخوف الرجل على صاحبه وانت شفيقة*
*54. شفيع*
*صاحب شفاعة في الناس، يقف إلى جانب صاحب الحق حتى يمكنه من الوصول اليه، ولكنه لا يشفع في حد من حدود الله*
*55. شفيعة*
*تقف الى جانب من يستحق شفاعتها ونصرتها له فهى شفيعة والشفيع: صاحب الشفاعة ويشفع لصاحب الحق حتى يمكنه من الوصول الى حقه*
*56. شفيق*
*الخائف الحذر من شيء أو على شيء والشفيق: المشفق*
*57. شقراء*
*عندما يشرب البياض حمرة تكون الشقرة فهو اشقر وهى شقراء والبعض يفضلونها شقراء والشقرة فيها اختلاط اللونين*
*58. شقير*
*ضرب من الحرابى أو الجنادب، والشقرة: نور يشبه بالشقائق أو هو الشقائق بعينه*
*59. شقيق*
*الأخ من الأب والأم، والنظير والمثيل*
*60. شكامة*
*الشكم: العطاء، والشكيمة: الشدة والقوة، ومشكم: اسم رجل، وتُسَمى الحديدة المعترضة في فم الفرس (شَكيْمَة)*
*61. شكري*
*ثنائي وحمدي، أما شكور فهو كثير الشكر*
*62. شكل*
*عندما يختلط لونان فذلك الاختلاط شكل من الشكلة، وهي اختلاط حمرة ببياض*
*63. شكيب*
*من الشكب، وهو العَطَاء والجزاء*
*64. شلال*
*اسم يوحي بالتدفق والاندفاع، كما يسقط الماء فجأة فى مجرى النهر*
*65. شلبي*
*شلب: بلدة جنوب البرتغال أيام الأندلس سكنها جماعة من اهل اليمن، واشتهرت باللغة الفصحى والنسبة اليها (شلبي) وهناك من يقول: ان الكلمة تركية توحى بالظرف، واصلها: جلبى*
*66. شلبية*
*شلب: بلدة جنوب البرتغال ايام الاندلس سكنها جماعة من اهل اليمن واشتهرت بلغتها العربية الفصحى والنسبة اليها شلبى وشلبية وهناك من يقول: ان الكلمة تركية وانها توحى بالظرف*
*67. شماء*
*من كانت شماء فهى مترفعة وفيها عراقة الاصل وفى ريفنا المصرى ينادونها شمة وقد يراد بها المرة الواحدة من الشم وادراك الرائحة العطرة واختبار الامور*
*68. شمائل*
*جمع شمال: وهو الخلق الحسن فقد اجتمع فيها اجمل الصفات فكانت بديعة الشمائل*
*69. شماس*
*شديد الشموس، من قولهم: شمس الفرس وأشمَسَ اليوم: اشتد حره*
*70. شمخ*
*الشموخ: الارتفاع، وشمخ انفه: تكبر وتعاظم، فهو شامخ، وقد سَمتْ العرب (شماخا)*
*71. شمس*
*الشمس مسكنها في السماء، ففيها الرفعة والحرارة والدفء، وشميس: مصغر شَمْس، والشمسي نسبة إلى الشمس*
*72. شمس*
*النجم الرئيسى الذى تدور حوله الارض وسائر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية والشمس مسكنها فى السماء ففيها الرفعة والحرارة والدفء اما شموس فهى النفور العسرة الصحبة وهناك من تسمى: شمس الضحى وشمس الملوك اما شميسة فهى شمس صغيرة جميلة ويقول الشاعر: هى الشمس مسكنها فى السماء فعز الفؤاد عزاء جميلا فلن تستطيع اليها الصعود ولن تستطيع اليك النزولا*
*73. شمعة*
*الشمعة: واحدة الشمع تحترق لتضئ لغيرها يضرب بها المثل فى التضحية وقد تصبحين منارة تزين ويركز عليها الشمع حين الاستضاءة به فتصبحين شمعدان اى شمع الوعاء او المكان وتصبح الشمعة شموعا تضئ واضاءة الشموع تكون فى الفرح والعقلاء يضيئون شمعة بدلا من ان يلعنوا الظلام*
*74. شناف*
*شَنف كلامه: زينه، والشنف: القرط، ويقال: شنف الآذان بكلامه: أمتعها*
*75. شنب*
*الشنب: جمال الثغر وصفاء الأسنان*
*76. شهاب*
*اللبن مُزجَ بالماء حتى خف بياضه، والشعلة الساطعة من النار، والكتيبة الشهباء: كثيرة السلاح، وغرة شهباء فيها شعر يخالف البياض، وأبو شهبة (الشهبة): البياض المختلط بالسواد، وكانت العرب تسمي أشهب وشهابا وشهبانا وشُهَيب وكانوا يُسمون بني المنذر والملوك الأشاهب لجمالهم*
*77. شهال*
*الشهل في العين أن يشوب انسان العين حُمْرَة*
*78. شهامة*
*الشهامة: عزة النفس وحرصها على مباشرة امور عظيمة تستتبع الذكر الجميل*
*79. شهباء*
*الكتيبة الشهباء: كثيرة السلاح وغرة شهباء فيها شعر يخالف البياض وارض شهباء: تغطيها الثلوج ولقب مدينة حلب الشهباء لبياض حجارتها اما شهبة فهى البياض المختلط بسواد ومن الناس من ينطقها بفتح الشين*
*80. شهدة*
*سواء قلنا شهدة ام شهدة بالضم او بالفتح فهى القطعة من عسل النحل قبل ان تفصل من الشمع*
*81. شهر زاد*
*اسمها معروف فى كل البلاد واسألى عنها سندباد يخبرك عن لياليها مع شهريار ليلة ليلة*
*82. شهلاء*
*الشهلة: العجوز والمرأة نصف العاقلة والشهلاء: من كانت فى عينها شهلة وشهل فيشوب انسان العين حمرة*
*83. شهوان*
*الشديد الرغبة في شيء الشهي*
*84. شهيد*
*من يشهد على عصره او من ينال الشهادة في سبيل الله*
*85. شهيدة*
*الشهيدة: من تؤدى الشهادة ومن تقتل فى سبيل الله*
*86. شهير*
*مشهور بين الناس بعلمه وفضله ومكانته ونباهة ذكره، اما مشهور: فهو الذي قام بعمل لم يُسْبَق اليه، جعل الناس يعرفونه ولا ينسونه*
*87. شهيرة*
*الشهيرة: المشهورة ونابهة الذكر وشهيرات النساء لهن ركن مضئ فى التاريخ اما مشهورة فهى التى قامت بعمل لم تسبق اليه جعل الناس يعرفونها ويذكرونها*
*88. شوق*
*الشوق: نزوع النفس الى الشئ وتعلقها به وانت الشوق كله وفى الشوق هوى وفى الشوق حنين وحب وذو الشوق القديم - وان تعزى مشوق حين يلقى العاشقينا*
*89. شوقي*
*في الشوق حنين وحب، ونزوع النفس الى شيء وتعلقها به*
*90. شوكار*
*ذات العلم والمعرفة ببواطن الامور وكذا شويكار*
*91. شوكت*
*من الأسماء التي فتح الأتراك تاءها، واصله شوكة: وهي القوة والبأس، ومَنْ كانت له شوكة لا يُشَاك*
*92. شوكت*
*من الأسماء التركية التى فتح الاتراك تاءها والشوكة: واحدة الشوك وشوكة العقرب: ابرتها والشوكة: السلاح والشوكة: القوة والبأس وحمرة تعلو الوجه واداة من ادوات المائدة وانت شوكة فى حلق اعدائك وهناك الشوكة الرنانة*
*93. شيبان*
*كثير الشيب*
*94. شيبوب*
*الشؤبوب: الدفعة من المطر وأول ما يظهر من الحسن*
*95. شيحة*
*الشيح من نبات البادية كالقيصوم طيب الرائحة، وربما كانت الواحدة (شيحة)*
*96. شيخ*
*ذو المكانة من علم أو فضل و رياسة، والجمع: شيوخ وأشياخ، وشُوَيخ، تصغير شيخ والجمع: شيخان*
*97. شَاش*
*نسيج رقيق من القطن يضمد الجراح ويستعمل لفافة للعمامة، والشاشي: منسوب الى شاش بخراسان*
*98. شَاطر*
*الخبيث الفاجر، والفهم المتصرف، والسابق المسرع إلى الله*
*99. شَاعر*
*قائل الشعر ومن يشعر بالآخرين، أما الشعراني والشعراوي فهو من كان كثير الشعر طويله*
*100. شَريْف*
*له منزلة عالية وسمعة طيبة فى قومه، يجمع بين الحسب والنسب*
*101. شُتَير*
*تصغير اشتر، والشتر: انشقاق جفن العين، وبه سمى الاشتر النخعى*
*102. شُرَيْح*
*شرح الله صدره لقبول الخير، تصغير شَرْحَ، وهو مصدر شَرَحْتُ الشىء شَرْحاً إذا كشفت عنه اى أوضحته، وقد سَمُوا شرحا وشريحا ومشرحا*

----------


## علي pt

*1. صائب*
*صائب القول فلا يقول إلا صوابا، وصائب النظرة فلا يخطىء الرأي ويرجى أن يصيب الهدف ويحقق الرجاء*
*2. صائبة*
*صائبة القول والفعل صائبة النظرة والرأى اذا نطقت قالت صوابا*
*3. صائد*
*يحسن الرماية والاصطياد والقنص ويصيد الناس بالمعروف، ويتألفهم ويجذبهم نحوه، وصياد: كثير الصيد*
*4. صابحة*
*جاءت مع الصبح جميلة مشرقة والحق الصابح: الواضح والصابح من الطعام: الطازج ويقال صبح الغلام فهو صبيح اشرق وجهه وجسمه وهى صبيحة فى وجهها اشراق وجمال ومن خالط بياضها حمرة فهى صبحاء وصبوحة هى صباح مصغرة او مدللة اما صبيحة فهى وضيئة الوجه وهى اول النهار والصبحة نوم ما بين الفجر وطلوع الشمس وصبحة وصبحى فيهما حسن وملاحة وتألق ووضاءة*
*5. صابر*
*الصبر: تحمل الأمور دون جزع، والصبر مفتاح الفرج، والصبر نصف الايمان، وفيه تحمل وتجلد أمام الشامتين، وصُبَيْر تصغير صبَرْة أو تصغير صَبْر، ويجد فيك أهلوك ما يدفعهم الى الصبر يا صبري أما صبور: فهو كثير الصبر*
*6. صابرة*
*تحتمل الامور دون جزع والصبر مفتاح الفرج وفى الصبر قوة تحمل وتجلد حتى ترى الشامتين انها لا تتزعزع امام الاحداث والصابرون والصابرات ممن اعد الله لهم مغفرة واجرا عظيما وقد يكون لظروف الوالدين عند الولادة ما يجعلهما يعبران عن مدى صبرهما فيسمون صابرين او صبرين او صبرة*
*7. صاحب*
*صديق لا يفارق*
*8. صادح*
*مَنْ رفع صوته فأطرب، أما صداح فهو مبالغة منه، و صَدُوح مثله، وكذا مصدح وصيدح وصيداح وهو الصيت المطرب*
*9. صادع*
*القاضي بين القوم*
*10. صادق*
*الصادق من يخبر بالواقع، والصادق فى حكمه: المخلص فيه بلا هوى، وصديق: كثير التصديق، وصديق: صاحب تربطه بأخيه علاقة مودة ومحبة، وصدقي: يصدق الناس، وهو الصدق بينه ومنسوب اليه*
*11. صادقة*
*ليس هناك اجمل من الصدق ومن اجل هذا اعد الله للصادقين والصادقات اجرا عظيما فى صدق القول: اخبار بالواقع وفى صدق القتال: اقبال عليه فى قوة وفى صدق الحديث والنصيحة: اخلاص وفى صدق الوعد: وفاء ويقال تمر صادق الحلاوة شديدها وهو صادق الحكم: مخلص فيه بلا هوى والفجر الصادق يعترض بياض الافق والصادقة مؤنث الصادق فهى صادقة مع نفسها ومع الناس اما صديقة فهى كثيرة الصدق حريصة عليه معروفة به دائمة التصديق للحق مبالغة فيه فى الصدق يصدق قولها عملها وعلى رأس المؤمنات: الصديقة بنت الصديق*
*12. صاعد*
*الصاعد المرتقي نحو العُلا*
*13. صافي*
*الصافي الخالص من الكدر، ومن كان كذلك فهو محب محبوب، أما صفي فهو من كل شىء صفوه، والصديق المختار والمصطفى المختار المفضل، وصفوت: هو الصفو بعينه، وفي الصفو صفاء، وصفو كل شيء خياره وخالصه، ويبقى صفوان وهو الصخر الاملس وهو من الاسماء المثناة*
*14. صافية*
*صافية: خالصة من الكدر والصافية: الضيعة التى يستخلصها السلطان لخاصته اما صفية فهى من يقع عليها الاختيار لتكون سميرة ومجالسة ومؤانسة واما صفاء ففيها صدق الاخاء والمودة والصفو وهى الصفاء كله اما صافى فهى رمز الصفاء وهناك من تسمى: صافيناز*
*15. صالح*
*أحد أنبياء الله، والصالح المستقيم المؤدي واجباته خلاف الفاسد، المؤدّي لحقوقه وواجباته تجاه نفسه وقومه، الجدير، المؤهل، الخَليق.*
*16. صالحة*
*الصالحة: المستقيمة المؤدية واجبها والصالحة: ذات الصلاحية للمعايشة والصالحة: النعمة الوافرة والصالحة: ذات الصلاح والتقوى*
*17. صامت*
*الصامت: الساكت، والصمت حكمة وتَفَكُر وتَدَبر، والمال صامت وناطق، فالصامت ما كان من العين والورق والذهب والفضة، أما الناطق فما كان من الماشية*
*18. صاوي*
*اليابس الضامر، أو النازل أرضا يابسة غليظة مرتفعة، أو الذي يضع الصوى والمنارات على الطريق*
*19. صبا*
*الصبا: ريح يضرب بها المثل فى الرقة ويقول شوقى: سلام من صبا بردى ارق اما الصبا فهو الصغر والحداثة والاسم يوحي بالقوة والفتوة والحركة والحيوية والجاذبية اما الصبوة فهى الحنين الى الشئ والعودة اليه*
*20. صباح*
*أول النهار*
*21. صباح*
*الصبح: الضوء، والصبحة: غبرة فيها حُمْرة وربما وُصفَ به الأسد والصباح الجميل والصباح نومة الغداة، والصباح: السراج بعينه أو شعلة القنديل، وبنو صباح يعرفهم العرب، والمصباح: السراج وصبحي: مما زاد الأتراك الياء في آخره، أما صُبَيْح فهو مُصغر صُبْح ويبقى صبيحاً وهو الجميل بين الصباحة، وصبح: جمع أصبح وهو اللامع، والغلام الصبيح مشرق الوجه جميله، أما صباحي ففيه حيوية الصباح، وهو الذى يُصبح الناس ويحييهم بالسلام صباحا*
*22. صحر*
*يقولون: صحر صحرا اشرب لونه حمرة خفيفة وهى صحراء*
*23. صخر*
*ليس كل الحجارة تُسَمى صخرا، وإنما الصخرة: هى الصفاة العظيمة التي لا يمكن حملها ولا إزالتها من مكانها*
*24. صدام*
*الصدم: الصك والدفع، والصدمة: النازلة تفاجئ الإنسان فتزعجه، يقال: الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى وصَدام: كثير الصدم والمباغتة والمفاجأة*
*25. صدفة*
*واحدة من اصداف الشاطئ التى يحرص الهواة على اقتنائها وربما ضمت الصدفة لؤلؤا مكنونا وقد تسمى صدفة ورب صدفة خير من الف ميعاد وقد تسمى صدوف وهى المرأة التى تعرض وجهها للناظر ثم تصدف عنه*
*26. صديان*
*اشتد عليه العطش*
*27. صديق*
*صاحب صادق*
*28. صراحة*
*فى الصراحة وضوح وخلاص من الالتواء والناس يحبون الصراحة ومن يقول كلمته بصراحة*
*29. صعب*
*في الصعوبة شدة وعُسر والصعب: بعيد المنال، يعرف له موقفه بين الرجال فلا يتهاون ولا يفرط*
*30. صعبة*
*بعيدة المنال وفى الصعوبة شدة وفى الصعوبة عسر والصعبة الأبية التى تأبى الذل ولا ترضى به والعملة الصعبة فى دنيا الاقتصاد تحتفظ بقيمتها ويصعب لذلك تحويلها*
*31. صعود*
*عُلُو وارتقاء فى سُلم المجد*
*32. صفوان*
*من الصفا وهي الحجارة والصخرة الصلبة، وقد سمت العرب (صفيا)، واصطفيت الشيء: أي اخترته، ومنه التسمية بالمصطفى*
*33. صقر*
*من جوارح الطير* 
*34. صلاح*
*الصلاح: الاستقامة، ومَنْ زال عنه الفساد وكان نافعا مناسبا فهو صَلاَح*
*35. صميدة*
*الصمدة: الصخرة الراسية في الأرض في استواء وارتفاع قليل، ومصغرها صُمَيْدَة*
*36. صهباء*
*ذات اللون الاصفر الضاربة الى شئ من الحمرة والبياض وينطقون بها ممدودة او مقصورة فيقولون: صهباء وصهبا*
*37. صواب*
*الصواب: السداد، والفرق كبير بين الصواب والخطأ*
*38. صولة*
*الصولة: السطوة فى الحرب ونحوها ومن كانت ذات صولة فان عندها من الشجاعة ما يجعلها تقف الى جانب الحق مؤيدة*
*39. صياح*
*مبالغة في الصائح والصياح: صوت في قوة*
*40. صُدَي*
*تصغير صَدَى، وهو ترداد الصوت أو طائر معروف*
*41. صُهَيْب*
*تصغير أصهب، والصهبة من ألوان الإبل، بياض يعلوه شبيه بالصفرة*

----------


## علي pt

*1. ضاحي*
*ظاهر وباد للعيان كالضحى*
*2. ضاحية*
*يقال: فعل الشئ ضاحية: اى علانية ومفازة ضحية الظلال: لا شجر فيها والضاحية: الناحية الظاهرة خارج البلد وتكون متنزها*
*3. ضاغط*
*رقيب أمين على الشيء*
*4. ضامر*
*دقيق الخصْر والبطن، والفرس الضامر: هو السباق*
*5. ضامرة*
*من كانت ضامرة فهى قليلة اللحم، خفيفة الجرى رقيقة*
*6. ضامن*
*الكفيل أو الملتزم أو الغارم*
*7. ضاوى*
*دقيق أو ضعيف*
*8. ضاوية*
*من كانت ضاوية فقد ضعفت وهزلت او دقت*
*9. ضبع*
*جنس من السباع، وبسكون الباء: سرعة السير والجور والظلم، والضبُع: السنة المجدبة، وضُبَيْعَة: تصغير ضَبع*
*10. ضحوك*
*كثير الضحك متفائل، وكذلك الضحاك*
*11. ضحوك*
*كثيرة الضحك متفائلة تشيع الفرحة فيمن حولها*
*12. ضحى*
*الضحى: ضوء النهار وعند الضحى يرتفع الضوء ويمتد ويقال: ما بكلامه ضحى اى: ماله بيان وانت البيان لمن ليس له بيان والضحوة: قرب انتصاف النهار والضحى والغداء والضحية: الضحى والاضحية*
*13. ضرار*
*مصدر ضاررته مضارة وضراراً أما الضرير فهو فعيل بمعنى مفعول*
*14. ضرام*
*اتقاد واشتعال*
*15. ضرغام*
*الأسد الضاري الشديد*
*16. ضليع*
*الضليع: القوي والشديد الأضلاع، والعظيم الصدر*
*17. ضمرة*
*من الضمور أو من قولهم: بعير ضمر اذا كان صلبا شديدا، والضامر: القليل اللحم الرقيق، والضمار: ضد العيان وهو ما أضمره الانسان، وقد سمت العرب ضمرة وضميرا*
*18. ضمضم*
*الأسد الغضبان والشجاع، والجسم المجتمع الخلق*
*19. ضياء*
*نور واشراق*
*20. ضياء*
*فى الضياء نور وفى الضياء: اشراق ومن كانت ضوءا فهى منيرة مشرقة وهناك من يسمونها ضوء النهار والضوء اقوى واسطع*
*21. ضيغم*
*الأسد الواسع الشدق*
*22. ضيف*
*من ينزل عند غيره فيكون مستحقا للتكريم والاعزاز، والمضياف: الكثير الضيوف، والضيفن: الذي يتبع الضيف متطفلا، وأبو ضيف كريم*
*23. ضيفة*
*الضيف: النازل عند غيره والضيف يكون موضع تكريم واعزاز ويعامل معاملة خاصة والضيف يكون خفيفا ومهما طالت اقامته فسوف يرحل الى بيته وبيت الزوجية فى انتظار كل فتاة واقامتها فى بيت ابيها مؤقتة كالضيف*
*24. ضُحَى*
*ضوء الشمس وارتفاع النهار وامتداده، والضحى: البيان*

----------


## علي pt

*1. طائع*
*من الطاعة، والطاعة: موافقة وانقياد*
*2. طائعة*
*في الطاعة انقياد وفيها سهولة فى التعامل، وفى الطاعة خضوع والطاعة واجبة لله ولرسوله ولأولي الأمر*
*3. طائل*
*الكثير الغزير والعلو والقدرة*
*4. طائلة*
*الطائل الكثير الغزير، والطائل العلو، والطائل القدرة، والطائل المنة والطائل: الفضل والطائل الغنى والطائل: السعة والطائل النفع، والطائل الفائدة، ولا يذكر إلا بعد نفي فيقال هذا امر لاطائل تحته والطائلة، الطائل والطائلة: - ايضا - العداوة والثأر والترة*
*5. طابا*
*كثير من الناس يحلو لهم تسجيل الاحداث باطلاق اسمائها على من يولد مواكبا لها وطابا ارض مصرية عادت الى امها مصر بعد جهاد وكفاح فصارت رمزا للنصر وفخرا لمصر*
*6. طارق*
*النجم الطالع ليلا والقادم على القوم ليلا، ومن يطرق الحديد ويشكله*
*7. طاعم*
*حسن الحال في المطعم، ومَثَله مَثَل الكاسي*
*8. طالبة*
*فى المثل: منهومان لا يشبعان طالب علم وطالب مال وفى الطلب همة فى التحصيل، والتماس المطلوب وارادته والسعى وراءه بغية نواله والطالبة من تطلب العلم والعلم يطلب من المهد إلى اللحد*
*9. طامح*
*كل مرتفع فهو طامح: وطماح كثير الطلوع او التطلع*
*10. طامحة*
*الطامحة: إلتي تطمح إلى العلا وتطلب المجد، وتتطلع إلى مستقبل أفضل، وحياة أجمل والطامحة من النساء التي تبغض زوجها، وتنظر إلى غيره والطماحة التى تكر بنظرها يمينا وشمالا إلى غير زوجها*
*11. طاهر*
*نقي برىء من العيوب، والطاهر: النزيه الشريف*
*12. طاهرة*
*الطاهرة: النقية، ويقولون هي طاهرة الثوب أو طاهرة الذيل أو طاهرة العرض وفى الطهارة نزاهة وفى الطهر براءة من العيوب والكل يتطلع لى من كانت طاهرة*
*13. طاوس*
*جميل*
*14. طراوة*
*الطري: اللين الغض الجديد، والنقي الخالص وفى الطراوة طازجة وجدة ونقاء ولين*
*15. طرفة*
*واحدة شجر الطرفاء، واسم شاعر قديم*
*16. طريف*
*الطريف الطيب النادر*
*17. طريفة*
*الطريفة: الطيبة النادرة، والطريفة الاحاديث المستحسنة، والأموال المكتسبة حديثا أما طرفة فهي كل شيء مستحدث عجيب، والجمع طرائف وسواء كنت طريفة أم طرفة أم طرائف فأنت مستملحة محبوبة تثيرين جواً من الإنبهار*
*18. طلا*
*الطلا: الصغير من كل شيء، وولد الظبية والريق يجف بالفم والطلا: اللذة، والطلاوة الحسن والرونق*
*19. طلائع*
*أول ما يطلع من الجيش يسمى طليعة، والجمع طلائع*
*20. طلاس*
*طَلَسَ الشيء طَمَسَهُ وَمَحَاه، وطَلَسَهُ مبالغة في طَلْسه*
*21. طلال*
*مطل من عليائه على مَنْ هم دونه، والطل: الحسن المعجب، وجَمْعُه طلال*
*22. طلبة*
*سفرة بعيدة*
*23. طلحة*
*ضَرْبٌ من الشجر له شوك، وتصغيره طُلَيْحَة، والطلح: الموز، والواحدة طلحة*
*24. طلعة*
*كثير الطلوع أو التطلع*
*25. طلعت*
*الطلعة: الوجه وما طلع من كل شيء، وقد فتح الأتراك تاءها وسموا بها، ويقال: طلعته البهية*
*26. طلق*
*معتدل، لا حر ولا قر*
*27. طيبة*
*طيبة: اسم لمدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقال: طاب الشئ طيبا وطيبة: زكا وطهر وجاد وحسن ولذ وصار حلالا وطابت الأرض: اخصبت وأكلات، والطيبة من الأشياء: أطيبها وأفضلها ويقال: امرأة طيبة حصان عفيفة تخلت عن الرذائل وتحلت بالفضائل*
*28. طيوب*
*لست طيبا واحدا ولكنك مجموعة طيوب، والطيب ما يتطيب به من عطر ونحوه، والطيب الأفضل من كل شئ ومنه طيب العيش وطيب الحياة وأنت طيوب*
*29. طيوف*
*الطيف: الخيال الطائف، وهو ما يراه النائم، ورؤية الطيف تسعد وتنعش سواء كنت طيفا أم طيوفا فأنت مصدر سعادة وسرور*
*30. طُعَيْمَة*
*تصغير طعمة، وهي كل ما يُطعم، وقد يراد به كثير الإطعام*

----------


## علي pt

*ملامح كيوت ..*
*وردة محمدية ..*
*الفراش الفاطمي ..*
*حنين الأيام ..* 

*مشكورين لتواصلكم ..*
*لاعدمناكم يارب ،،* 
*ودمتم بحفظ الباري وحفظه*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بنتظااار بقيه الاسماء*

*يعطـــيك الغافيه*

----------


## كبرياء

*. سبالة
من السبل وهو المطر، أو السبلة وهى طرف اللحية في بعض اللغات، والاسبل طويل السبلة*

*<< هههه باللهجه السيهآتيه* 
*سبآله = قرده ههههه ..~*

*شوق
الشوق: نزوع النفس الى الشئ وتعلقها به وانت الشوق كله وفى الشوق هوى وفى الشوق حنين وحب وذو الشوق القديم - وان تعزى مشوق حين يلقى العاشقينا*

*<<~ أحووبه هالإسسم من أيآم مرآهقتي ههه ..*

* ضُحَى
ضوء الشمس وارتفاع النهار وامتداده، والضحى: البيان*

*<<~ هالأسسسم يعجبني مووت بعد جود ..~*

*تسسلم أخوي ع الطرح ..!*
*بإنتظآر البقيه ..~*
*سلـآم ..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*عسااك على القوة خيي علي وتسلم*
*يمينك على الطرح الراائع ..*
*ياااربي مشوار طويل على بال مايطلع إسمي*
*هذا إدا كان موجود  ههههه ...*
*موفق بإذن الله تعالى ودمت بأمان الله وحفظه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*التكمله لو سمحتو ..!!!~*

----------


## علي pt

*حياكم جميعا ..*

*وتسعدني متابعتكم ..* 

*صبرا قليلا ،، ظروف تمنعني من التكملة >>> شكله ضيع من وين يبوق الموضوع ...*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههه 
بانتظار الاسماء البقيه 
يسلمو خيي علي ع الطرح 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*بعدني متآبعه ..* 
*ننتظر تتذكر من وين تجيب الشسمه  ،،*

*هههههه إلآ يشوف وآنت تقول ظروفي تمنعني درآسه وإلآ شي ،، تآلي تطلع نسيت  ..* 
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## علي pt

*الفراش الفاطمي ..*

*شكرا على الطلة //*

----------


## علي pt

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *بعدني متآبعه ..* 
> *ننتظر تتذكر من وين تجيب الشسمه  ،،* 
> *هههههه إلآ يشوف وآنت تقول ظروفي تمنعني درآسه وإلآ شي ،، تآلي تطلع نسيت  ..* 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 

*حياك الله أختي ملامح ..*

*وبجد كآن السبب الشسمه شسمه والدراسة بعد - كان عندي امتحان يوم الثلاثاء واختبار يوم السبت ..*


*مو من عادتي حرق الأعصاب وأطول بتكملة الموضوع - لكن الظروف تخلي الانسان خروووف ..*


*ماعلي*
*باكمل بعد شوي*


*علي*

----------


## علي pt

*1. ظافر*
*من الظفر بمعنى الفوز، وهو من الأسماء التي توحي بالتفاؤل*
*2. ظافرة*
*ظافرة من الأسماء المتفائلة ففي الظفر على العدو قهرة، وفى الظفر بالشئ تحقيق حلم وفوز بأمل وفي الظفر غلبة وانتصار وعندما تعودين ظافرة يتوجونك باكاليل الغار اما ظفيرة فهي كثيرة الظفر الظفر يتبعها والنصر يمشي في ركابها*
*3. ظاهر*
*في الظهور على العدو غلبة وانتصار، وفي الظهور وضوح وعلو*
*4. ظاهرة*
*عندما ينشأ الناس أمرا ما يقال: هناك ظاهرة تستحق الاهتمام، وهناك الظاهرة الجوية: وهى تلك التي تؤثر فى البصر والخيال من افاعيل الطبيعة، وظاهرة الرجل: عشيرته، والظاهرة من تطل وتشرف من عال وعندما يكون اسمك ظواهر تجتمع فيك كل المعاني السابقة أما ظهيرة فهي المعينة والظهيرة: الظهر*
*5. ظبية*
*الظبي العربي يقال له الغزال الأعفر والظبى إذا نفر من مكان لايعود إليه ولهذا يقولون لأتركنك ترك الظبي ظله وكم تغنى الشعراء بظبيات القاع، ووقف شاعر أمام ظبية فراح يتأملها ويقارن بينها وبين من يحب ثم يقول: فعيناك عيناها، وجيدك جيدها غير أن عظم الساق منك دقيق*
*6. ظروف*
*الظرف والظرافة إذا تحققت فى إنسان كان كيسا حاذقا لبقا وأنت ظروف: كثيرة الظرف، والظرف فى الوجه: الحسن والظرف فى القلب الذكاء، والظرف في اللسان البلاغة وسواء كنت ظروفا أم ظريفة ففيك حذق وكياسة*
*7. ظريف*
*فيه حذق ولباقة وكيَاسَة والظرف في اللسان بلاغته، ومن كان ظريفا كان محببا الى القلوب*
*8. ظلال*
*ليس ظلا واحداً يَستَظلُ به الناس، ولكنه ظلال، وفي الظل ينعم الناس بالطمأنينة وسكينة النفس، أما (ظَليل) فهو دائم الظل*
*9. ظلال*
*لست ظلا واحدا ولكنك ظلال والظل: ضوء الشمس حينما تستتر عنا بحَاجز، والظل من الشيء: أوله يقال: ظل الشباب ويعيش الناس فى ظل فلان أى فى كنفه وفي ظلال القرآن ينعم الناس بالأمان*
*10. ظمياء*
*الشفة الظمياء: فيها سمرة وذبول واللثة الظمياء: قليلة الدم، والعين الظمياء رقيقة الجفن، والساق الظمياء قليلة اللحم وفي ظمياء تلتقي السمرة مع الرقة*
*11. ظهير*
*مُسَاعد ومُعين يُعتَمدُ عليه، ويُطْمَأن اليه*

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك الف عافيه

موفق بأذن الله

بس خوك لاتنســى مرة ثانيه

ننظر يجينا الدور؟؟؟؟؟لاطول

----------


## علي pt

*1. عائدة*
*العائدة: التي تعود المرضى، وتقضي حقهم والعائدة المعروف، والصلة يقال ما أكثر عائدة فلان على قومه*
*2. عائذ*
*من عاذَ يعُوذُ عَوْذاً فهو عائذ: أي لجأ الى الشيء وأطاف به، ومنه قولهم: أعوذ بالله من كذا أي أفزع اليه، فالله مُعيذ وأنا مُعَاذ، وبه سمي الرجل (معاذا)*
*3. عائشة*
*عائشة تعيش حياتها، ولها وجود والعائشة ذات الحالة الحسنة، وفي عالم الأسماء نجد أم المؤمنين عائشة معلمة الأجيال، وعيوش أو عيوشة تدليل عائشة ويحمل الاسم مشاعر طيبة متفائلة بعيش هنئ*
*4. عابد*
*فاعل من العبادة وهي الطاعة والانقياد والخضوع والذل لله، وفي ذلك كله عزة، والعابد: الموحد، والعبادة: الخضوع للإله على وجه التعظيم*
*5. عابدة*
*العابدة: الموحدة، وفي العبادة خضوع لله الخالق على وجه التعظيم أما العابدية فهي تنتمي وتنتسب إلى من كان عابدا*
*6. عاتكة*
*العاتكة من تكثر من الطيب حتى تحمر بشرتها والعاتكة: الكريمة، والعاتكة الخالصة من الألوان والأشياء فهي شديدة الحمرة، والعواتك اللاتي ولدنه اثنتا عشرة منهن ثلاثة من سليم وثنتان من قريش*
*7. عادل*
*العادل خلاف الجائر، وبالعدل تعمر الدنيا وتأمن الرعية، والعدل أساس الملك، والعدل: الانصاف*
*8. عادلة*
*من كانت عادلة فانها تقف إلى جانب الحق وتؤيده وتنصف المظلومين بعدلها والعدل أساس الملك ومن كانت عادلة يطمأن إليها ويعتمد عليها*
*9. عارف*
*العارف من يدبر أمر القوم ويقوم بسياستهم، وكذلك عريف*
*10. عارفة*
*العارفة: العالمة بالشئ، وفرق بين من يعرف ومن لايعرف، والعارفة الاحسان، وعندما يسمونها عريفة فإنهم يريدون إنها عالمة، بالشئ قيمة، بالأمر، سيدة فى قومها*
*11. عاسلة*
*العاسلة: ذات العسل ومستخرجة العسل من موضعه أما عسول فهي ذات العمل الصالح ومن تهتز لينا*
*12. عاصم*
*منْ عَصَمْتُ الرجل أعصمه عَصْما إذا وقيته من شيء يخافه، وعاصم الوعاء: وكاؤه، وقد سمت العرب عاصماً وعصيما وعصيمة وعصاما، وينسب اليه فيقال: عصامي وهو ضد العظامي، فالعصامي من سَادَ بشرف نفسه، أما العظامي فهو من ساد بشرف آبائه، وعصام حاجب النعمان الذي قال فيه النابغة: نفس عصام سودت عصاما*
*13. عاصمة*
*عاصمة: نفسها ومن حولها من الوقوع فى الشر والمفاتن والعاصمة: قاعدة القطر أو الاقليم أما عصام فهي عروة الوعاء التى يعلق بها أوالعاصم - أيضا - حبل تشد به القربة وتحمل وعصام هو الذي سودته نفسه واعتمد على نفسه، من كان مثله فهو عصامي لاعظامي وعصمة: حفظ ووقاية ومنعة وهي عصمت غير ان الاتراك فتحوا تاءها والعصمة: ملكة إلهية تمنع من فعل المعصية، والميل إليها مع القدرة عليها، والعصمة: رباط الزوجية والعصمة: السوار فى المعصم أما عصماء فهي البيضاء وسط السواد أو الحمرة، وهى مؤنث أعصم وهو ما كان فى ذراعية أو احداهما بياض وسائره أسود أو أحمر*
*14. عاطرة*
*العاطرة: طيبة الريح إن لم تتعطر أما عطر فهو كل ما يتطيب به وله رائحة ذكية وجمع عطر عطور وهو اسم يوحي بالانسجام والارتياح والانتعاش إنها ليست عطرا واحدا ولكنها مجموعة عطور* 
*15. عاطف*
*اسم يوحي بالحنو والرحمة والإشفاق، وفي العطف جَمْع بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه، واذا عطف الله قلب السلطان على رعيته جعله عاطفا رحيما*
*16. عاطفة*
*عاطفة: تعطف على من حولها بكل ما فيها من حنان، والعاطفة القرابة، والعاطفة: الشفقة، والعاطفة استعداد نفسي ينزع بصاحبه إلى الشعور بانفعالات معينة، والقيام بسلوك خاص حول فكرة أو شئ والجمع: عواطف، والعطوف من النساء المحبة لزوجها كثيرة العطف أما العطيف فهى الهينة اللينة المطواع*
*17. عاقلة*
*العاقلة: المدركة، وعاقلة الرجل عصبته، وهم القرابة من جهة الأب ومن تعقل لسانها فهي عاقلة أما عقيلة فهي الزوجة الكريمة، والسيدة المصونة ذات الخدر*
*18. عاكفة*
*من كانت عاكفة على العبادة فى المسجد فهي تقيم فيه على نية العبادة، ومن كانت عاكفة على العمل فهي مقبلة عليه متفرغة له مقبلة عليه غير منصرفة عنه*
*19. عالمة*
*عالمة مدركة، وهل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون والعالمة من لديها نور قذفه الله فى قلبها والعالمة من تدرك حقائق الأشياء أما علامة فهي كثيرة العلم أما علم فالعلم الجبل، ويقال أشهر من نار على علم والعلم: الراية والراية موضع التكريم والاعزاز*
*20. عالية*
*العالية من كل شئ أرفعه، وفى العلاء رفعة وشرف (وعلوة): علو علياء تطل على الناس من فوق وتعلوهم وكأنها سماء، وأما علية وعليا فتدليل لكلمة عليا وتصغير أما علية فهي المرتفعة، والصلبة القوية، والرفيعة القدر أما عليا فهي مؤنث الأعلى أما علا فجمع العليا والعلا،: الرفعة والشرف، وأم العلاء أم الرفعة والشرف*
*21. عامر*
*يعيش زمانا طويلا وهو اسم يحمل مشاعر الامل في ان يبقيه الله ويطيل عمره*
*22. عامرة*
*تعمر ولا تخرب، وعامرة بالايمان والخلق الفاضل والأرض والعامرة هي الصالحة للزرع والانبات خلاف الغامرة أما عمرة فهي الثمرة الجيدة، وكل شئ على الرأس من عمامة وقلنسوة ونحوها والفاصلة بين حبات العقد*
*23. عاملة*
*هناك عاملة، وهناك خاملة، وفرق بين العاملة والخاملة والعمل شرف، والحياة أمل وعمل، والايمان قول وعمل ولا خير في قول بلا عمل، والعاملة العامل من الرمح*
*24. عانية*
*عانية: مؤنث العاني وهو الأسير والنساء عوان عند الرجال والعانية التي تعني ما تقول والعانية من تعتنى بالأشياء وتعطيها من اهتمامها وعنايتها، والعانية من تعايش التجارب وتعانيها*
*25. عاهدة*
*تتعاهد الأمور وتحافظ على العهد*
*26. عباس*
*العباس: الأسد الذي تهرب منه الاسود، والعبوس: ضد البشر، والبطل يكون عباسا إذا اشتد الوغى، وتلك فضيلة محمودة، وقد سمت العرب عباسا وعابسا*
*27. عباسة*
*العباس: الأسد الذي تهرب منه الأسود والعابسة: التي تجمع جلد ما بين عينيها وجلد جبهتها وتتجهم ولعلها تعبس اذا اشتد الوغى*
*28. عبد الآخر*
*مَنْ كان عبداً للآخر فهو عبد للباقي الذي ليس بعده شيء ولا نهاية لآخريته*
*29. عبد الأحَد*
*عبد للواحد الذى لا شريك له، والمتفرد بألوهيته والأحد مثله، وأساسه الانفراد والوحدة عن الأصحاب، والواحد والأحد كالرحيم والرحمن*
*30. عبد الأول*
*من كان عبداَ للأول فهو عبد للسابق الذي ليس قبله شيء فلا بداية لأوليته*
*31. عبد البارىء*
*مَنْ كان عبداً للبارىء عرف ربه الذي يخلق الأشياء بريئة من التفاوت، قد انسجمت وتركبت في اطار يمكنها من العيش والحياة*
*32. عبد الباسط*
*مَنْ كان عبداً للرازق حتى لا تبقى فاقة فعليه ان يبسط قلبه للحق ويبسط وجهه للناس*
*33. عبد الباطن*
*مَنْ كان عبداً للباطن بلا احتجاب المحتجب عن الأبصار، فليس دونه شىء فعليه أن يحسن باطنه*
*34. عبد الباعث*
*مَنْ كان عبداً لباعث الموتى يوم النشور من القبور فعليه ان يعمل لذلك اليوم*
*35. عبد الباقي*
*مَنْ كان عبداً للباقي بعد موت جميع الأحياء، الدائم الوجود بلا انتهاء فلا يطرأ عليه الفناء - فعليه ان يعمل لما بعد الموت*
*36. عبد البديع*
*عبد لمَنْ أبدع الأشياء على غير مثال سابق لم يقلد غيره في صنعها وابداعها بلا احتذاء أو اقتداء، فهو البديع*
*37. عبد البر*
*عبد لمصدر البر والحنان وكل ما يتعاطف به الناس*
*38. عبد البصير*
*مَنْ كان عبداً للبصير أدرك أن الله بصير بكل أحواله، يدرك الأبصار، ولا تدركه الأبصار لا شىء يند عن بصره سبحانه وتعالى*
*39. عبد التواب*
*عبد لمَنْ ألهم عباده ترك الإثم والندم عليه والاعتذار إلى ربهم عنه، يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار، ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل*
*40. عبد الجامع*
*عبد لجامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه، وهو يوم الجمع، جمع المكارم والمآثر وكل صفات الكمال والاجلال، فهو الجامع*
*41. عبد الجبار*
*عبد لمَنْ يصلح أحوال العباد ويخرجهم مما يضرهم إلى ما ينفعهم، يجبر العظم الكسير، وهو الجبار الذي لا يخرج من قبضته أحد*
*42. عبد الجليل*
*عبد لمَنْ كَمُلَت صفاته، صاحب العلو المقرون بالمهابة*
*43. عبد الحسيب*
*عبد لمَنْ جمع الشرف والسيادة، هو حسبنا وكافينا، والحسيب: المحاسب على أفعال العباد*
*44. عبد الحفيظ*
*عبد لمَنْ يحفظ عباده من المهالك، ويحفظ القرآن من التحريف ويحفظ أولياءه فيعصمهم من الوقوع في الذنوب*
*45. عبد الحق*
*عبد لمَنْ يتصف بالقدم والبقاء، ويتعالى على الفناء، لا يزول ولا يحول، يحق الحق ويُبْطلُ الباطلَ*
*46. عبد الحكيم*
*عبد للذي لا يقع في فعله عبث، ولا في وحيه عوج، ولا في خلقه تفاوت*
*47. عبد الحليم*
*عبد لمَنْ لا يحمله الغضب عن عباده على سرعة الانتقام - سبحانه - مظلة حلمه تشمل الناس جميعا، يسارع بالخير ويبطىء بالعقوبة، والحليم يطول لطفه ويرجى صفحه*
*48. عبد الحميد*
*عبد للذي كل أفعاله جديرة بالحمد، فهو الحميد لجلال ذاته، وهو الحميد لعلو صفاته*
*49. عبد الحي*
*عبد لمَنْ هو حى باق على الدوام متصف بالحياة الأبدية التي لا بداية لها ولا نهاية، باق أزلاً وأبداً*
*50. عبد الحَكَم*
*عبد لأعدل الحاكمين، أمر بالعدل، والعدل أساس الملك وحكم بالسعادة لأهل الإمان والشقاوة لكل فاجر كفار - سبحانه - لا معقب لحكمه*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو خيو علي 
بالانتظار 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## كبرياء

هههه حتى أسمي مآشفته ..!
مـآإأنـآ بديت أعصب <~ كف ..
تسسلم أإأخوي ..!
من المتآبعيين ..~

----------


## ليلاس

تسلم أخووووووي

يعطيييييك العاااااااافية

و انتظر اسمي !

----------


## فدك فاطمه

يسلمو ع الطرح القيم..

تحياتي..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وصلنا خير*
* بس الله يستر مايجي حرفي وما الاقي اسمي هع* 


*بنتظار التكمله اخوي* 

*عساك على القوه ..*

----------


## علي pt

*تسلمو على المتابعة بجنون ..*

*والله يخجلني تواجدكم اذا اساميكم مو موجودة وانتو تنتظروني كثير ..*

*الظروف شوي صعبة >> حتى تكملة حرف العين مانزلتهم* 
*المقطع اللي فيه اسمي*

*مرة الكمبيوتر ومرة انشغالي والأمس شركة الاتصالات ..*

*عذرا للمتابعين وان شاء الله نعوض غيابنا وتأخرنا هنا ..*

*أخوكم*
*الأقل*
*ع*
*ل*
*ي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيـــك العافيه

جآآآآري الانتظااار 

عساكـ ع القوة دوووم...

----------


## علي pt

*51. عبد الخالق*
*عبد لمَنْ لا خالق غيره، يبدع الأشياء وينشئها من العدم، فهو الخالق المبدع*
*52. عبد الخبير*
*عبد للعالم بما كان وما يكون، سبحانه ذو الخبرة الذي يخبر الشيء بعلمه ويدرك الأمور الخفية*
*53. عبد الرءوف*
*عبد لمَنْ يكفل عباده في حدود الطاقة، ويقدم الصفح على المؤخذة ويمسك السماء ان تقع على الأرض فما أعظم رأفته*
*54. عبد الرازق*
*عبد للمتكفل بالرزق، والقائم على كل نفس بما يقيمها من قُوتها رزقاً بعد رزق متصلا متسعا، رزق الأشباح والأرواح*
*55. عبد الرافع*
*يرفع من تولاه، ويرفع أقدار الذين يُقيمُون الحكم بشريعته، ويرفع كلمته لتكون هي العليا*
*56. عبد الرحمن*
*ان الرحمة فوق العدل، والله سبحانه يشمل برحمته المؤمن وغير المؤمن فهو الرحمن رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة*
*57. عبد الرحيم*
*لولا رحمته بنا لكانت حياتنا شقاء في شقاء - سبحانه - رحيم الآخرة لا ينعم برحمته إلا المؤمنون*
*58. عبد الرزاق*
*عبد لمَنْ تكفل بالرزق، القائم على كل نفس بما يُقيْمُهَا رزقاً بعد رزق متصلا متسعا، والرزاق: كثير الرزق*
*59. عبد الرشيد*
*عبد لمرشد الناس إلى مصالحهم فى معاشهم ومعادهم*
*60. عبد الرقيب*
*عبد للحفيظ الذي لا يغفل، والحاضر الذي لا يغيب، والعليم الذي لا تخفى عليه خافية في دقة واحاطة*
*61. عبد السلام*
*عبد لمَنْ كل سلام في الكون يُستَمَد منه ويرجع إليه، فهو - سبحانه - السلام ومنه السلام واليه يعود السلام، سلم مما يلحق المخلوقين من تغير أو تأثر أو نقص أو فناء*
*62. عبد السميع*
*عبد لمَنْ لا يغيب عن ادراكه مسموع مهما خَفي يسمع السر والنجوى، يسمع حمد الحامدين فيجازيهم، ودعاء الداعين فيجيب دعاءهم، ويسمع دعاء المظلومين فينصفهم*
*63. عبد الشكور*
*عبد للمثيب المنعم بالجزاء، يجازي عباده كثير الدرجات على يسير الطاعات، ويعطي في الآخرة نعيما غير محدود على العمل في أيام محدودة معدودة، ومن جازى الجنة بأضعافها يقال: إنه شكر تلك الحسنة ومَنْ أثنى على المحسن يقال: إنه شكره*
*64. عبد الشهيد*
*عبد لمَنْ لا يغيب عنه شيء، وكفى بالله شهيدا*
*65. عبد الصبور*
*عبد للذي يرى مَنْ عباده القبيح، فلا يسارع بفضيحتهم ويسمع منهم السوء، فلا يعاجل بالعقوبة، يمهل العصاة والمذنبين، فهو الصبور، ينظر ويؤخر ولا يعجل بالعقوبة فهو الصبور*
*66. عبد الصمد*
*عبد للسيد المقصود عند كل سؤال*
*67. عبد الظاهر*
*عبد للظاهر بلا اقتراب الباطن وبلا احتجاب المستعلى، فليس فوقه شيء*
*68. عبد العزيز*
*عبد لمَنْ بلغت قوته حدا يستعصي على من يواجهها ان ينال منها، ومَنْ كان عبداً العزيز فهو في عزة ومنَعَة، ومَنْ اعتز بالله نجا، ومَنْ اعتز بغيره هلك*
*69. عبد العظيم*
*عبد لمَنْ لا تُحيط به العقول، صاحب العظمة والكبرياء*
*70. عبد العَدْل*
*عبد لمَنْ ينصف الناس منْ أنفسهم ومنْ غيرهم، لا عدل إلا هو، ولا راد لقضائه، ولا مُعَقب لحُكْمه*
*71. عبد العَفُو*
*عبد لمَنْ يصفح عمن أساء والعَفْو أحب اليه من القصَاص، يعفو عن السيئات مع كمال قدرته على المؤخذة، ويعفو عن الجانين مع قدرته على الانتقام*
*72. عبد العَليم*
*عبد لمَنْ أحاط بكل شيء علما عليم بجميع الأشياء ظاهرها وباطنها ودقيقها وجليلها*
*73. عبد العَليم*
*مَنْ كان عبدا للعلي فعليه أن يدرك ان ربه هو القادر على كل شيء والكل تحت قدرته وقهره، وأنه لا يساويه شيء في الشرف والمجد والعزة، وأنه بلغ الغاية فى عُلُو الرتبة علا بذاته وصفاته عن مدارك الخلق وتاهت الألباب في جلاله وعجزت عن وصف كماله*
*74. عبد الغفار*
*عبد لمَنْ يدنى العبد ويستره، سبحانه يستر ويعفو، فهو الغَفار وهو الغَفُور* 
*75. عبد الغَفُور*
*عبد لمَنْ يغفر الذنب ويعفو عن السيئات شاملة كاملة، فهو واسع المغفرة وهو الغفور*
*76. عبد الغَني*
*عبد لمَنْ لا تنفد خزائنه، يستغني عن الناس ولا يستغني عنه الناس، سبحانه هو الغني ونحن الفقراء*
*77. عبد الفَتاح*
*عبد لمَنْ يفتح كل مُغلَق بهدايته، ويكشف كل مُشْكل بفضل عنايته، سبحانه يفتح على عباده أسرار الكون والحياة، ومغاليق العلوم والفنون، فيبتكرون ويخترعون ويبدعون، لا يغلق باب الرحمة بالعصيان، ولا يسد باب النعيم بالكفران*
*78. عبد القوي*
*عبد لمَنْ لا يُعجزُه شيء في السموات والارض*
*79. عبد القَادر*
*عبد لمَنْ يجمع العظام ويُسوي البنان - سبحانه - لا يُعجزه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء، أفعاله للعيون ظاهرة وذلك لا يكون إلا ممن له قدرة قادرة*
*80. عبد القَاهر*
*عبد للقاهر فوق عباده، يُقهر الطغاة ويُذل الجبابرة*
*81. عبد القَهَار*
*عبد لمَنْ يُقهر الطغاة ويُذل الجبارة ويهينهم بالهزائم والنكبات، لا شيء في العالم إلا وهو آخذ بناصيته ومُسَخر له وتحت قدرته وقهره، لانه هو القهار*
*82. عبد القَيُوم*
*عبد لمَنُ لا تقوم الأشياء الا به، ولو سلبها وجودها لتلاشت، فتيار الوجود يجيئها مددا بعد مدد من الحي القيوم، فمنه الإيجاد والإمداد جميعا، سبحانه هو القائم بنفسه والمقيم لغيره، فهو القيوم الذي أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى*
*83. عبد القُدُوس*
*عبد للمُنَزه عن كل صفة تنطبق على الخلق، فهو - سبحانه - أعظم من كل صفات الكمال الانساني وفوقها، والقدوس الطاهر المنزه عن النقائص*
*84. عبد الكبير*
*عبد للحق، الباقي على الدوام، الذي اكتملت ذاته وصفاته، لا أول لوجوده ولا نهاية لبقائه، ووجودي ووجودك منه*
*85. عبد الكريم*
*عبد لمَنْ اكتملت ذاته وصفاته، فلا أول لوجوده ولا نهاية لبقائه - سبحانه - كمل احسانه وانعامه، تبرع بالاحسان من غير سؤال يغفر الذنوب ويستر العيوب*
*86. عبد اللطيف*
*عبد لمَنْ يلطُف بعبادة من حيث لا يعلمون، ويهيىء مصالحهم من حيث لا يحتسبون، يعلم دقيق المصالح وغوامضها ثم يوصلها لاصحابها في رفق دون عنف - سبحانه - يعلم خفايا الامور ودقائقها لطفت افعاله وحسنت يكشف الضر عن عباده، ويوصل الخير إليهم من حيث يخفى عليهم*
*87. عبد الله*
*أسرع أسماء الله التسعة والتسعين الى الالسنة (اسم الله) وذلك يدل على الذات الجامعة لكل الصفات، فكل صفات الجمال والكمال تشع من هذا الاسم الشريف، فهو الاسم الخاص به - سبحانه - اما بقية الاسماء فكل اسم منها يدل على صفة واحدة*
*88. عبد المبدئ*
*عبد لخالق الأشياء لأول مرة*
*89. عبد المتين*
*عبد لمَنْ لا يلحق قدرته إعياء*
*90. عبد المجيب*
*عبد لمَنْ يستجيب للذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ويزيدهم من فضله، مجيب الدعاء والرجاء ممن قصده*
*91. عبد المجيد*
*عبد لمَنْ شرفت ذاته مع جمال صفاته وحسنها، فالمجد تمام الشرف، والله - سبحانه - أهل الثناء والمجد، وأمجاد الألوهية تعنو لها الخلائق كافة*
*92. عبد المحصي*
*عبد لمَنْ في سجلاته إحصاء لكل شيء (وَكُلُ صَغير وَكَبير مُسْتَطَرُ)*
*93. عبد المنعم*
*المنعم: المتنعّم المتفضل على عباده* 
*94. عبد المَاجد*
*الماجد والمجيد صنوان: أصلهما المجد وفعلهما الجود، وإذا كان الواجد هو الغني فان الماجد هو المغني - سبحانه - واسع الرحمة كثير الجود عظيم الاحسان*
*95. عبد المَانع*
*عبد لمَنْ يحمي أولياءه، ويدفع عنهم وينصرهم، لا مانع لما أعطى ولا معطي لما مَنَع، فهو المانع، يرد عنا كثيرا من أسباب الموت والهلاك، فهو المانع*
*96. عبد المَلك*
*عبد لمالك الملك ومالك يوم الدين، وكل شيء خلقه وعبده، لا شريك له*
*97. عبد المَلك*
*عبد لمَلك الناس، بيده ملكوت السموات والأرض، فهو ملك الملوك، وهو الملك الحق*
*98. عبد المُؤْمن*
*عبد لمَنْ يأمن الخلق جانبه، فهو مصدر أمن وأمان، صدق وعده، وآمن عباده من خوف، وفي حمى أمنه نعيش في مأمن من عذابه، لقد صدق رسله فهو المؤمن، وشهد لنفسه بالوحدانية فهو المؤمن*
*99. عبد المُتَعَال*
*عبد للمنزه عن أوصاف الخلق وعما لا يليق بكماله، لقد استعلى على كل شيء بقدرته وكمالاته فهو المتعال - سبحانه وتعالى - عما يقولون علوا كبيرا*
*100. عبد المُحْيي*
*عبد لمَنْ يُحيي الأجسام بإيجاد الأرواح فيها، لا محيي غيره، خلق الموت والحياة، واخضع لها الكائنات، أما هو فإنه (المحيي)*

----------


## علي pt

*101. عبد المُصَور*
*عبد لمَنْ صَورنا في الأرحام كيف يشاء، يخلق الأشياء ويُقدر مقاديرها ويبرئها ويصورها على حسب الحكمة والمصلحة جل جلاله*
*102. عبد المُعز*
*عبد لمَنْ يُعز من يشاء ويُذل من يشاء، أعز أهل الاسلام وأذل أهل الكفر*
*103. عبد المُعيد*
*عبد للذي يَرُد إلى الأشياء وجودها بعد إفنائها (كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَولَ خَلْق نُعيدُه)*
*104. عبد المُغْني*
*عبد لواهب الغنى المادي والنفسي*
*105. عبد المُقيت*
*عبد للرازق المانح ما نكتفي به في صلاح أبداننا وعقولنا من قوت وغذاء، يسمع النجوى فيُجيب، ويعلم البلوى فيكشف ويستجيب*
*106. عبد المُقَتدر*
*عبد لمَنْ الخَلْق جميعا تحت قدرته، فلا يمتنع عليه شيء، ولا يحتجز عنه بمنعة وقوة*
*107. عبد المُقَدم*
*عبد لمَنْ يرتب الأشياء والأشخاص وفق مشيئته وحكمته، يقدم مَنْ يشاء بقدرته وعلمه وحكمته، يقرب ويبعد وفي التقريب تقديم وفى الابعاد تأخير*
*108. عبد المُقْسط*
*عبد للعادل الذي ينصف المظلومين من الظالمين انصافا بلغ حد الكمال غاية العدل والانصاف*
*109. عبد المُنْتَقم*
*عبد لمَنْ هو بالمرصاد للمجرمين، يقمع غرورهم ويؤدبهم على طغواهم - سبحانه - يُمهل ولا يُهمل، عزيز ذو انتقام*
*110. عبد المُهين*
*عبد للقريب المسيطر على كل شىء، الحافظ له*
*111. عبد النافع*
*عبد للقادر على نفع مَنْ يشاء وَضَر مَنْ يشاء، ما نراه من سرور وحزن، ونعمة ونقمة، ونصر وهزيمة فمن الله وحده، يختبر عباده بالأضداد فهو النافع الضار*
*112. عبد النُور*
*عبد لمَنْ يُبصرُ بنوره ذوي العماية، ويُرشدُ بهداه ذوي الغواية، وهو فالق الإصباح ومضيء الآفاق، والله نور السموات والأرض*
*113. عبد الهَادي*
*عبد المُنقذ من الحيرة، ومثبت المؤمنين على الحق*
*114. عبد الواجد*
*عبد لمالك السموات والارض، أملاكه لا تُعد ولا تُحصى، لديه كل شيء فهو الغني الواجد، وغيره مهما وجد فهو فاقد لأشياء بعيدة المنال، أما الواجد الحق فهو الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*115. عبد الوَاحد*
*عبد لمنقطع القرين الذي لا شريك له ولا ند ولا ضد، تفرد بالعطاء، فهو واحد، وليس له كُفُوا أحد، فهو واحد*
*116. عبد الوَارث*
*عبد لمَنْ يؤول إليه الوجود، ويرث الأرض ومَنْ عليها، ترجع إليه الأملاك بعد فناء الملاك (وَلله ميرَاثُ السمَوَات والأرْض)*
*117. عبد الوَاسع*
*عبد لمَنْ وسَعَت رحمته كل شىء، ووسع غناه كل فقير*
*118. عبد الوَالي*
*عبد لمَنْ له الولاية الحقة، المالك للأشياء المتولي لها، المتصرف فيها بمشيئته وحكمته، ينفُذ فيها أمره، ويجري عليها حكمه لا ينازعه أحد*
*119. عبد الوَدُود*
*عبد للذي يتقرب إلى عباده بالنعمة والتجاوز مع غناه عنهم وحاجتهم اليه*
*120. عبد الوَكيل*
*عبد لمَنْ نُفَوض إليه أمورنا فيقوم بها عنا، وله القدرة على كفالة أرزاقنا وإنجاح سعينا، ومن ثَم يجب التوكل عليه*
*121. عبد الوَلي*
*عبد للذي يتولى أمور الكون ويقوم بها كما يقوم ولي اليتيم القاصر بشئونه كلها، ولله المثل الأعلى - سبحانه - ولي مَنْ وَالاه ولي المتقين وكفى بالله وليا*
*122. عبد الوَهاب*
*عبد لمَنْ يعطي من يشاء بغير حساب - سبحانه - جزيل العطاء والنوال كثير المن والأفضال عظيم اللطف والإقبال يعطي من غير سؤال، ولا يقطع عطاياه عن العبد في حال من الأحوال وإلى هنا تكون خاتمة ما عُبدَ من الأسماء*
*123. عبد الُتَكَبر*
*عبد لصاحب العظمة والكبرياء، لا ينازعه فيهما أحد، ومَنْ نازعه فيهما ألقاه في جهنم*
*124. عبدالآله*
*من كان عبداً للإله المعبود بحق فيكفي ان يناديه لتفتح له كل الأبواب المغلقة*
*125. عبده*
*العبد ضد الحر، والعبودية لله قمة الشرف والعزة، وقد نُعتَ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في القرآن بـ عبده وبعبد الله، واليك ما عبد من الاسماء تبعا للحروف الهجائية*
*126. عبرة*
*العبرة: الاعتبار والاتعاظ بما مضى، والعبرة: العجب ومن كانت عبرة فهي تعيد إلى الناس صوابهم أما العبرة فهي الدمعة تترقرق فى العين قبل أن تسقط وقد تكون لونا من المشاركة الوجدانية النبيلة للغير*
*127. عبلة*
*يقال: امرأة عبلة: تامة الخلق، والعبلاء هي الصخرة البيضاء الصلبة*
*128. عبير*
*العبير: اخلاط من الطيب ومن كانت عبيرا فهي تعطر الأجواء فيما بين الأرض والسماء*
*129. عتاب*
*ما أحلى العتاب بين الأهل والأصحاب وفي العتاب لوم واذلال وتذكير أما العتبى فهي الرضا يقال: يعاتب من ترجى عنده العتبى: أي يرجى عنده الرجوع عن الذنب والاساءة وعتبة منعطف الوادي ومصغرها عتيبة اما عتابة فهي كثيرة العتاب وأما عتيب فقبيلة*
*130. عتاهية*
*من العته شبه البله فى الإنسان، يقال: عته عتها: نقص عقله من غير مس جنون، وقد يكون من التعته وهي المبالغة في الملبس والمأكل*
*131. عتبة*
*إما من الغلظ من قولهم: عتب الأرض وهو الغلظ، أو يكون من العتاب، وقد يكون من عتبان البعير وهو المشي على ثلاث، والعتاب معروف وهو من الغلظ أيضا اشتقاقه، وقد سَمتْ العرب (عتبة) وعُتَيْبَة تصغير عتبى وعتابا ومعتبا، وبنو عتاب بطن من بنى تغلب، إليهم ينتسب العتابي صاحب الأخبار و(عتبان) اسم ويقول ابن دريد: إنه مشتق من العتب من قولهم: عاتبت فلانا فأعتبنى أي استرضيته فأرضاني، والاسم ا(لعتاب والمعتبة) والمصدر (العتب) وكان أبو لهب يُكنى أبا عُتبة، وكان له عتبة، ومعتب وعتيبة تصغير عتبة والعتبى الرضا*
*132. عتيق*
*العتيق: الكريم، والعتق: الجمال بعينه ولا يكون إلا مع شباب*
*133. عتيك*
*من قولهم: عتك عليه اذا حمل السيف أو غيره، وعتك على يمين فاجرة إذا أقدم عليها*
*134. عثمان*
*فعلان من العثم، والعثم: أن ينكسر العظم ثم يجبر فلا يستوي، والعثمان: فرخ الثعبان وفرخ الحبارى، وأبو عثمان كنية الحنش*
*135. عجيل*
*مأخوذ من الصلابة، أما عجلان فهو فعلان من العجل وهو الإسراع*
*136. عدس*
*من العدس، وهو شدة الوطء، وبه سُمي الرجل عداسا، والعداس اليوم: بائع العدس كالفوال بائع الفول، والعدوس من الناس، القوى على السير*
*137. عدلاء*
*عدلا: تقيم العدل، وتحبه مستوية الخلق، ويقال: امرأة عدلة ايضا أما عديلة فهي المثيلة والنظيرة التي تعادل غيرها*
*138. عدنان*
*من أبناء إسماعيل بن ابراهيم جد القبائل العربية في تهامة ونجد والحجاز، وعدنان فعلان من قولهم: عدن بالمكان أقام فهو عادن أي مقيم*
*139. عذبة*
*العذب: السائغ من الطعام والشراب وغيرهما ويقال: هو عذب اللسان، وعذب الكلام، وهي عذبة طيبة مستساغة وكذلك عذوب وعذيبة*
*140. عذراء*
*العذراء البكر والجمع عذارى والمراد أنها عفيفة مصونة ويقال: درة عذراء لم تثقب، ورملة عذراء لم توطأ*
*141. عرادة*
*ضرب من الشجر، والتعريد: العدو من فزع ونحوه*
*142. عرار*
*صوت الظليم، والعرار: بهار البر، الواحدة عرارة*
*143. عرب*
*عرب: أمة من الناس سامية الأصل كان منشؤها شبه جزيرة العرب عربية: تنتمي وتنتسب إلى العرب عروب متحببة إلى زوجها عروبة: مثل عروب عربين فى مادة الأحياء مادة تستخرج من الصمغ العربي فهي تجمع ولا تفرق، وتصل ما انقطع أما عريب فهي الخيل الأصيلة*
*144. عرفات*
*عرفة وعرفات من مناسك الحج، وسَمُوا عرفة ومعروفا وعريفا وعريفا وعرافا وعرفانا وعرفا، وكلها فيها التعارف*
*145. عرفطة*
*كان من أشراف الجاهلية، والعرفط: ضرب من الشجر ونبات من العضاة من الفصيلة القرنية*
*146. عرمان*
*من قولهم: عرمت العظم أعرمه إذا اعترقت ما عليه من لحم، فالعظم معروم وأنت عرام وعرمان*
*147. عروة*
*اشتقاقه من عروة الشجر، وهو الذي يبقى على الجدب فتستغيث به الماشية، وكل ما اعتصمت به فهو عروة، والأرض دائمة الشجر عروة*
*148. عريق*
*العريق من ألقاب ذوي الأصالة والكرم والعراقة، ويُسَمى به*
*149. عرين*
*شجر ملتف، وربما سكن فيه الأسد*
*150. عز*
*العز: ضد الذل، وهو من الألقاب، ويُسمى به، ويقال: عز فلان عزا: قوي وبرىء من الذل*

----------


## علي pt

*151. عزة*
*عزة: بنت الظبية أما عزة بكسر العين فهي القوة والغلبة والحمية والأنفة وأحيانا يجمعونها، ويسمون بها فيقولون عزات وفي العزة قوة وفيها براءة من الذل وفى العزة كرم، وفيها ندرة أما عزيزة فلها مقامها في قومها وهي من الندرة بمكان وعزى شريفة عزيزة أما عزوى فهي كلمة تحمل معنى الاستعطاف والتلطف في بعض القبائل وعزت هي عزة فتح الاتراك تاءها وام العز هي مصدر العز وإليها يرجع وفى العز قوة وغلبة وقهر، وفي العز براءة من الذل، والشئ العزيز نادر وغال*
*152. عزيز*
*العزيز: القوي ومَنْ كان موضع الحب والإكرام*
*153. عساس*
*من العس والتعسيس، وهو العسس في الليل والطلب فيه*
*154. عساف*
*راعي الضيعة والقائم عليها، ويقال: عسف فلانا استخدمه، فهو عاسف وعساف وعسوف، والعسيف: الأجير المستهان به*
*155. عصام*
*عصام: حبل تشد به القربة وتحمل وعروة الوعاء التي يعلق بها*
*156. عضب*
*العضب: السيف القاطع*
*157. عضد*
*المعين*
*158. عطاء*
*العطاء: ما يعطى، والأبناء عطية الله، والعطية: العطاء*
*159. عطارد*
*نجم من السيارات التسعة، والعطارد: الطويل، وقد سَمُوا عطردا*
*160. عطاف*
*من العطف، ونسمي عاطفا، وننسب إلى العطف فنقول: عُطَيفي*
*161. عطاف*
*العطف: الجانب، ومن الانسان من لدن رأسه إلى وركه ووسط الطريق واعلاه والجمع: أعطاف وعطاف والعطاف - ايضا - الرداء يتقي به البرد والمعطف وأنت عطاف بما تنطوين عليه من حنان ودفء، وعطوف كثيرة العطف والحنان أما عطفت فهي عطفة فتح الاتراك تاءها والعطفة: المرة من العطف*
*162. عطيات*
*ليست عطية واحدة ينبغى أن تقابل بالشكر ولكنها عطايا، والعطاء ما يعطى، والعطية الهبة، والعطية الرزق أما عطوة فهي واحدة العطو والمرة منه*
*163. عفاف*
*العفاف: الكف عما لا يحل ولا يجمل من قول و فعل ومن كف نفسه فهو عفيف، وهي عفيفة خيرة تتصف بالعفة والعفة ترك الشهوات من كل شئ، والاتراك ينادونها عفت*
*164. عفراء*
*الأرض البيضاء لم توطأ ويقال لليلة الثالثة عشرة من الشهر: عفراء ويقال: عفر الظبي: خالط بياضه حمرة فصار لونه كالعفر فهو أعفر وهى عفراء*
*165. عفيف*
*كثير العفة عما يشين وينسب إليه فيقال: عفيفى، أما عَفان فهو كثير العفة، والنون زائدة، أو العفن والنون أصلية، ويقال: رجل عف بين العفافة وعفيف بين العفافة*
*166. عقال*
*من عقال البعير وكل شيء حبسته فقد عقلته، ولذلك سُمى العقل لأنه يمنع عن الجهل، وكذلك يقال: عقل الدواء بطنه، وبنو عقيل قبيلة من العرب، وقد سَمتْ العرب عقيلا، قلب عن مفعول مثل قتيل ومقتول، وهم يقولون: عقلت البعير أعقله عقلا فهو معقول وعقيل، وعاقل: جبل معروف، والموضع معقل وبه سُمى معقلا، ولفلان عُقلة يعتقل بها من يصارعه*
*167. عقبة*
*عقبة الأمر مرجعه، وسَمتْ العرب عقبة وعقيبا*
*168. عكاشة*
*العنكبوت أو بيتها*
*169. عكرمة*
*العكرمة: الحمامة أو طائر يشبهها فيما زعموا*
*170. عكرمة*
*عكرم الليل: سواده، والعكرمة الأنثى من الحمام وفيها جمال ووفاء ودلال*
*171. علفة*
*ضَرْب من الشجر*
*172. علقمة*
*من العلقم وهو نَبْت مُر يشبه الصبر*
*173. على*
*من الصلابة والشدة، وقد سَمتْ العرب في الجاهلية عَلياً، ويمكن أن يكون اشتقاقه من العُلُو من قولهم: علا يعلو عُلُواً، فكان عليا من ذلك، أما عليان فهو العُلُو والارتفاع والشموخ، ويقال: على يعلي علاء إذا ظفر، وبه سُمي الرجل يعلى، والمعلي: السابع من قداح الميسر وهو أكثرها نصيبا، وينسب إلى العالية فيقال: علوى وهو أعلى الحجاز وما يليه، والعلاء: الرفْعَة، وقالوا في الكنية: أبو العلاء والمعالي جمع معلاة وهو من المآثر والحسب، ويقال: أبو العلاء الشريف الرفيع القدر، صاحب المكارم والمجد، العالي، الرجل الصلب الشديد القوة.*
*174. عماد*
*العماد: رئيس العسكر وكل ما يُعتَمَد عليه*
*175. عمدة*
*العمدة: ما يُعتَمد عليه ورئيس العسكر ورئيس القرية أو المدينة*
*176. عميس*
*من قولهم تعامس عن الشيء إذا تغافل عنه*
*177. عناب*
*ثمر شجر شائك احمر اللون لذيذ الطعم على شكل ثمرة النبق وواحدته عنابة*
*178. عنادل*
*جمع عندليب وهو طائر صغير الجثة، سريع الحركة، كثير الألحان، يسكن البساتين، ويظهر فى أيام الربيع أما عندلة فهي صوت العندليب*
*179. عنان*
*ما يبدو من السماء اذا نظرت اليها والسحاب - ايضا - عنان، وعنان كل شئ ناصيته*
*180. عنبر*
*العنبر: مادة صلبة لا طعم لها ولا ريح إلا إذا سُحقت أو أحرقت (معرب انبر)*
*181. عنبرة*
*العنبر: مادة صلبة لا طعم لها ولا ريح الا اذا سحقت او احرقت وعنبرة: قطعة من العنبر تعطر، وتنعش تنبعث منها رائحة طيبة*
*182. عنبسة*
*من أسماء الأسد، وهو من العبوس، والنون زائدة*
*183. عنبسة*
*العنبس: الاسد واذا خصصته باسم قلت: عنبسة*
*184. عنترة*
*العنتر: الذباب الأزرق، واحدته عنترة، والرمح العاتر: الصلب الشديد، والعتر، الذبح وهذا إذا كانت النون زائدة*
*185. عواد*
*صانع العيدان والضارب عليها*
*186. عوانة*
*العوان: المتوسطة فى العمر بين الصغر والكبر من النساء وخير الامور الوسط*
*187. عوف*
*ضَرْب من الشجر، وبنو عوف بطن من سعد، والعوف: ذكر الانسان، تقول العرب للرجل صبيح عُرسه: (نعم عوفك)، وعاف الأسد يعوف عوفا إذا طاف بالليل، وعوافة: ما يأكله الأسد، ومن التسميات أبو عوف*
*188. عون*
*العون: هو الظهير على الأمر المعاون عليه، وعَوانة فعَالة من العَوْن، وتقول: أعَنْتُه اعينه فأنا معين، وهو مُعَان وأنا أيضا عونه*
*189. عياض*
*من العوض، عاضني فلان واعتضت منه، وياؤه مقلوبة عن الواو*
*190. عين*
*العين: ينبوع الماء والعين: النفيس من كل شئ فهذه القصيدة من عيون الشعر، وهناك عين الحياة، وعين اليقين، وعين الملك أما عيينة فهي تصغير عين، وهى بلدة في نجد*
*191. عيوف*
*تعاف الشر، والفساد، وتكره الخنا، وكل ما فيه أذى العباد*
*192. عَلَم*
*العَلَم: الراية، والعَلَم أعلى موضع في الجبل، وعليم تصغير أعلم أو عَلَم*
*193. عَوَام*
*فَعَال من العوم، والعَوم: السباحة*
*194. عُدَيل*
*تصغير عَدْل أو عَدل، والعَدل نصْفُ الحمْل، أما العَدْل فهو الانصاف، ضد الجور، ونسمي العدل تسمية بالمصدر كأنه العدل المجسم، ويُنَسب إليه فيقال: عدلي، أما عادل فهو المتصف بالعدل*
*195. عُرَيْب*
*تصغير عَرب أو تصغير عَريب من قولهم: ما بالدار عَريب: أي ما بها من أحد*
*196. عُرَيْج*
*تصغير الأعرج، وعرج يعرج عروجا اذا صعد في المعارج*
*197. عُمَر*
*جمع عُمْرَة، ومَنْ كان يقيم بمكة قبل إيجاب الحج فهو معتمر، وتلك الإقامة عُمرة، وقد يكون عُمَر عُدل به عن عامر، وسَمتْ العرب عُمَيرة وهو تصغير عُمَرة*
*198. عُيَيْنَة*
*تصغير عَيْن، وكان عُيَيْنَة يحمق، وقد قيل فيه: الأحمق المطاع في قومه*

----------


## علي pt

*1. غادة*
*الأغيد من النبات: الناعم المتثني، ومن الناس: الوسنان المائل العنق، والغيد التمايل، والتثنى فى لين ونعومة ومن كانت هكذا فهي غيداء ونعود فنقول: الغادة من الفتيات: الناعمة اللينة الريا والغيداء الناعمة المتثنية*
*2. غازى*
*الغازي: مَنْ يغزو أعداءه دفاعا عن حماه، وكل من يُسْهم في مثل هذا الغزو فهو غاز، ومن يغزو القلوب بجماله والعقول ببيانه ورقته فهو غاز*
*3. غازية*
*تغزو القلوب بجمالها والغازية: من تغزو عدوها، وتسهم مع السائرين إلى قتاله، وانتهابه في دياره والغازية: التي تغزو القلوب بجمالها، وسحرها، والعقول بعلمها، والعواطف برقتها وجمال حديثها، أما من كانت غزوة فهي المرة من الغزو، وأما غزوة فهي ما طلب وقصد*
*4. غالب*
*مَنْ له الغلبة والنصر والفوز في حياته فهو غالب، والناس بين مغلوب وغالب، وتدور التسميات كلها حول هذا المعنى، فهناك غلاب وغليب*
*5. غالبة*
*لا غالب الا الله والناس بين مغلوب، وغالب ويقال: غلبه: قهره، وغلب عليه: أخذ الشئ منه كرها فهو غالب وهى غالبة والفوز لمن يغلب والغالبة تملك كلمتها ولا تغلب على أمرها*
*6. غالي*
*الناس والأشياء منهم الرخيص ومنهم الغالي، والمعاني النبيلة والقيم السامية هي التي تُعْلى من شأن الإنسان وتجعله موضوع التقدير والتعظيم من أهله وذويه، والغالي يصان ولا يُفرط فيه*
*7. غالية*
*هناك فرق بين الرخيص والغالى والغالى لا يفرط فيه ولا يباع رخيصا فمن كانت غالية فهي موضع تقدير الناس وتعظيمهم والغالي يصان، والغالية: اخلاط من الطيب كالمسك، والعنبر والغالية: المغالية التي جاوزت حد الاعتدال*
*8. غامد*
*مَنْ يغمد سيفه في غمْده فهو غَامد، ومَنْ يدعو إلى المحبة والسلام والكف عن الكراهية والخصم فهو غامد*
*9. غانم*
*مَنْ عاد من سعيه محقق الآمال ظافراً بثمرة عمله سالما فهو غانم، وغَنام: كثير الغنائم أو راعي الغنم وما من نبي إلا ورعى الغنم*
*10. غانى*
*الغاني صاحب المال الكثير، ويقولون رجل غان أي مستغن*
*11. غانية*
*الغانية: من كانت فى غنى عن الزينة لأن جمالها يغنيها عن وسائل التجميل فهي غانية والجمع غوان ويقول شوقي أمير الشعراء: خدعوها بقولهم: حسناء والغواني يغرهن الثناء*
*12. غاية*
*غاية المراد من رب العباد وأمل يسعى إليه وهدف يرتجى ومن كانت غاية في الجمال والكمال فقد بلغت الغاية*
*13. غبارة*
*الغبارة: اسم ماء لبنى عبس، وربما كانت واحد الغُبار، وهو ما دُق من التراب، ونوع دقيق من الخط تكتب به الرسائل، أما غابر فهو الباقي من الأهل ويبقى غبر: وهو ما يستفيده الرجل من المرأة وربما كان (غبور) حول هذا المعنى يدور*
*14. غبشان*
*من الغبشة وهي ظلمة آخر الليل، والغبش: بقية الليل، وربما كان غباشي منسوبا إلى الغبش*
*15. غداف*
*الغداف الشعر الطويل الأسود الوافر أما الغداف بكسر الغين فهو سعة العيش، والغدف النعمة يقال: هم في غدف من العيش*
*16. غدير*
*الغدير السيف والغدير ايضا قطعة من الماء غادرها السيل والناس يتحدثون بجمال الغدران*
*17. غدير*
*الغدير قطعة من الماء يغادرها السيل والغدير النهر الصغير والجمع غدران اما الغديرة فهى القطعة من النبات وهى الذؤبة المضفورة من شعر المرأة والجمع غدائر وهى الضفائر*
*18. غراء*
*الأغر الأبيض الحسن من كل شئ ومؤنثه غراء والأغر المشهور يقال: يقوم أغر وليلة غراء ومن كانت غراء فإنها تجمع بين الحسن والشهرة أما من كانت غرة فإن الغرة من كل شئ أوله وأكرمه والغرة من الهلال: طلعته ومن الرجل وجهه، وكل ما بدا من ضوء أو صبح فقد بدت غرته ومن القوم شريفهم وسيدهم فمن كانت من النساء غرة فهى السيدة الشريفة*
*19. غراب*
*يضرب المثل بالغراب في السواد والبكور والحذر واغربة العرب سودانهم وقد كان العرب يسمون ابناءهم لاعدائهم كى يخيفوهم ويرهبوهم ومن اجل هذا كانوا يختارون مثل غراب*
*20. غراس*
*الولد غرس ابيه والكل يغرس وينتظر الثمرة*
*21. غراس*
*الغراس: ما يغرس ويزرع والأبناء غراس الآباء للزمن وأنت غراس أبويك والغراس: زمن الغرس*
*22. غرام*
*الغرام: التعلق بالشئ تعلقا لا يستطاع التخلص منه، والغرام: العذاب الدائم*
*23. غريب*
*غريب الدار غريب فى احواله فيه خفاء وغموض وغراب كثير الاغتراب اما غرباوى فهو ينتسب الى من كان غريبا*
*24. غزال*
*الغزال ولد الظبية وفيه حسن وجمال*
*25. غسان*
*ابو قبيلة من اليمن واسم ماء من شرب منه فهو غسان وهو اسم يوحى بحدة الشباب وجماله وروعته*
*26. غصن*
*الغصن ما تشعب من الشجرة وفيه رقة وجمال ونماء واتصال ومصغره غصين*
*27. غصون*
*الغصن: ما تشعب من ساق الشجرة، والجمع غصون ومن الناس من يسمى لا من غصون أغصان ومنهم من يسمى غصنة وهى الشعبة الصغيرة من الغصن والغصون امتداد لشجرة العائلة، في الغصون جمال ورقة ولين وطراوة وبخاصة غصن البان*
*28. غضنفر*
*الغضنفر الاسد ومن كان غليظ الجثة فهو غضنفر*
*29. غضير*
*الغضارة: سعة العيش والنعمة والخصب والسعة والنضارة ويقال: غضر النبات نعم فهو غاضر وغضير واسم غضير يوحي أول ما يوحي بالنعومة*
*30. غطفا*
*يقال: غطف العيش اتسع ولان، وغطف الرجل كثرت أهدابه وطالت، وغطف الرجل قل شعر حاجبه فهو أغطف وهي غطفاء*
*31. غفران*
*اسم يوحى بالتسامح والصفح والتآخى والتواصل*
*32. غفران*
*اسم يوحي بالصفح والكرم والعفو والستر على مر الزمان ومن كانت تسمى غفران ففيها كرم، وسماحة، وعفو، وصفح، وستر*
*33. غلواء*
*الغلواء: الغلو وغلواء الشباب أوله وجدته والاسم يدل على شباب متألق متجدد*
*34. غمرة*
*الغمرة الزعفران وطلاء يتخذ من الزعفران أو الكركم أما غمرة فهي الشدة التي تغمر صاحبها والماء الكثير وفي المثل: غمرات ثم ينجلين يضرب فى الصبر على احتمال الشدائد أملا في انفراجها كما تقول: شدة وسوف تزول*
*35. غناء*
*الغناء: التطريب والترنم بالكلام الموزون وغيره يكون مصحوبا بالموسيقى وغير مصحوب، وكذلك غنوة اغنية فمن كانت غناء أو غنوة فهي الانشودة الحلوة أما غنى فهي الغناء مقصورا وهي تغنى ابويها عن غيرها يقال: ماله عنها غنى اى ماله عنها بد والغنى ضد الفقر والغنى غنى النفس ومن غنى كثر ماله ولم يحتج الى غيره وغنيت المرأة بزوجها غنى استغنت به أما غنية فهي ذات المال الكثير، والمستغنية عن غيرها*
*36. غنيمة*
*جاءت بعد كفاح وجهاد من يفز بها يغنم، ويسلم، ويسعد، وينعم*
*37. غوار*
*كثير الاغارة مثل مغوار فهو بطل شجاع مقدام*
*38. غوبية*
*لست ادرى اهو غابة مصغرة ام هو كثير التغيب والسفر ام يذكر الغائبين عنه*
*39. غيث*
*يغيث من استغاث والغيث المطر والكلأ وغياث امل المستغيثين اما غيث مثل كيس فهو كثير الاغاثة*
*40. غيثانة*
*أغاثها المطر فارتوت وربت*
*41. غيفاء*
*يقال: غافت الشجرة غيفانا: تمايلت أغصانها يمينا وشمالا وغيف الانسان: لانت جوانبه، ومال عنقه فى غير نعاس فهو أغيف وهي غيفاء*
*42. غيناء*
*الشجرة الغيناء هي التي ألتفت اغصانها، ونعم ورقها، وكثر ويقال: غانت السماء: جاءت بالمطر وأنت غيناء*

----------


## علي pt

*1. غادة*
*الأغيد من النبات: الناعم المتثني، ومن الناس: الوسنان المائل العنق، والغيد التمايل، والتثنى فى لين ونعومة ومن كانت هكذا فهي غيداء ونعود فنقول: الغادة من الفتيات: الناعمة اللينة الريا والغيداء الناعمة المتثنية*
*2. غازى*
*الغازي: مَنْ يغزو أعداءه دفاعا عن حماه، وكل من يُسْهم في مثل هذا الغزو فهو غاز، ومن يغزو القلوب بجماله والعقول ببيانه ورقته فهو غاز*
*3. غازية*
*تغزو القلوب بجمالها والغازية: من تغزو عدوها، وتسهم مع السائرين إلى قتاله، وانتهابه في دياره والغازية: التي تغزو القلوب بجمالها، وسحرها، والعقول بعلمها، والعواطف برقتها وجمال حديثها، أما من كانت غزوة فهي المرة من الغزو، وأما غزوة فهي ما طلب وقصد*
*4. غالب*
*مَنْ له الغلبة والنصر والفوز في حياته فهو غالب، والناس بين مغلوب وغالب، وتدور التسميات كلها حول هذا المعنى، فهناك غلاب وغليب*
*5. غالبة*
*لا غالب الا الله والناس بين مغلوب، وغالب ويقال: غلبه: قهره، وغلب عليه: أخذ الشئ منه كرها فهو غالب وهى غالبة والفوز لمن يغلب والغالبة تملك كلمتها ولا تغلب على أمرها*
*6. غالي*
*الناس والأشياء منهم الرخيص ومنهم الغالي، والمعاني النبيلة والقيم السامية هي التي تُعْلى من شأن الإنسان وتجعله موضوع التقدير والتعظيم من أهله وذويه، والغالي يصان ولا يُفرط فيه*
*7. غالية*
*هناك فرق بين الرخيص والغالى والغالى لا يفرط فيه ولا يباع رخيصا فمن كانت غالية فهي موضع تقدير الناس وتعظيمهم والغالي يصان، والغالية: اخلاط من الطيب كالمسك، والعنبر والغالية: المغالية التي جاوزت حد الاعتدال*
*8. غامد*
*مَنْ يغمد سيفه في غمْده فهو غَامد، ومَنْ يدعو إلى المحبة والسلام والكف عن الكراهية والخصم فهو غامد*
*9. غانم*
*مَنْ عاد من سعيه محقق الآمال ظافراً بثمرة عمله سالما فهو غانم، وغَنام: كثير الغنائم أو راعي الغنم وما من نبي إلا ورعى الغنم*
*10. غانى*
*الغاني صاحب المال الكثير، ويقولون رجل غان أي مستغن*
*11. غانية*
*الغانية: من كانت فى غنى عن الزينة لأن جمالها يغنيها عن وسائل التجميل فهي غانية والجمع غوان ويقول شوقي أمير الشعراء: خدعوها بقولهم: حسناء والغواني يغرهن الثناء*
*12. غاية*
*غاية المراد من رب العباد وأمل يسعى إليه وهدف يرتجى ومن كانت غاية في الجمال والكمال فقد بلغت الغاية*
*13. غبارة*
*الغبارة: اسم ماء لبنى عبس، وربما كانت واحد الغُبار، وهو ما دُق من التراب، ونوع دقيق من الخط تكتب به الرسائل، أما غابر فهو الباقي من الأهل ويبقى غبر: وهو ما يستفيده الرجل من المرأة وربما كان (غبور) حول هذا المعنى يدور*
*14. غبشان*
*من الغبشة وهي ظلمة آخر الليل، والغبش: بقية الليل، وربما كان غباشي منسوبا إلى الغبش*
*15. غداف*
*الغداف الشعر الطويل الأسود الوافر أما الغداف بكسر الغين فهو سعة العيش، والغدف النعمة يقال: هم في غدف من العيش*
*16. غدير*
*الغدير السيف والغدير ايضا قطعة من الماء غادرها السيل والناس يتحدثون بجمال الغدران*
*17. غدير*
*الغدير قطعة من الماء يغادرها السيل والغدير النهر الصغير والجمع غدران اما الغديرة فهى القطعة من النبات وهى الذؤبة المضفورة من شعر المرأة والجمع غدائر وهى الضفائر*
*18. غراء*
*الأغر الأبيض الحسن من كل شئ ومؤنثه غراء والأغر المشهور يقال: يقوم أغر وليلة غراء ومن كانت غراء فإنها تجمع بين الحسن والشهرة أما من كانت غرة فإن الغرة من كل شئ أوله وأكرمه والغرة من الهلال: طلعته ومن الرجل وجهه، وكل ما بدا من ضوء أو صبح فقد بدت غرته ومن القوم شريفهم وسيدهم فمن كانت من النساء غرة فهى السيدة الشريفة*
*19. غراب*
*يضرب المثل بالغراب في السواد والبكور والحذر واغربة العرب سودانهم وقد كان العرب يسمون ابناءهم لاعدائهم كى يخيفوهم ويرهبوهم ومن اجل هذا كانوا يختارون مثل غراب*
*20. غراس*
*الولد غرس ابيه والكل يغرس وينتظر الثمرة*
*21. غراس*
*الغراس: ما يغرس ويزرع والأبناء غراس الآباء للزمن وأنت غراس أبويك والغراس: زمن الغرس*
*22. غرام*
*الغرام: التعلق بالشئ تعلقا لا يستطاع التخلص منه، والغرام: العذاب الدائم*
*23. غريب*
*غريب الدار غريب فى احواله فيه خفاء وغموض وغراب كثير الاغتراب اما غرباوى فهو ينتسب الى من كان غريبا*
*24. غزال*
*الغزال ولد الظبية وفيه حسن وجمال*
*25. غسان*
*ابو قبيلة من اليمن واسم ماء من شرب منه فهو غسان وهو اسم يوحى بحدة الشباب وجماله وروعته*
*26. غصن*
*الغصن ما تشعب من الشجرة وفيه رقة وجمال ونماء واتصال ومصغره غصين*
*27. غصون*
*الغصن: ما تشعب من ساق الشجرة، والجمع غصون ومن الناس من يسمى لا من غصون أغصان ومنهم من يسمى غصنة وهى الشعبة الصغيرة من الغصن والغصون امتداد لشجرة العائلة، في الغصون جمال ورقة ولين وطراوة وبخاصة غصن البان*
*28. غضنفر*
*الغضنفر الاسد ومن كان غليظ الجثة فهو غضنفر*
*29. غضير*
*الغضارة: سعة العيش والنعمة والخصب والسعة والنضارة ويقال: غضر النبات نعم فهو غاضر وغضير واسم غضير يوحي أول ما يوحي بالنعومة*
*30. غطفا*
*يقال: غطف العيش اتسع ولان، وغطف الرجل كثرت أهدابه وطالت، وغطف الرجل قل شعر حاجبه فهو أغطف وهي غطفاء*
*31. غفران*
*اسم يوحى بالتسامح والصفح والتآخى والتواصل*
*32. غفران*
*اسم يوحي بالصفح والكرم والعفو والستر على مر الزمان ومن كانت تسمى غفران ففيها كرم، وسماحة، وعفو، وصفح، وستر*
*33. غلواء*
*الغلواء: الغلو وغلواء الشباب أوله وجدته والاسم يدل على شباب متألق متجدد*
*34. غمرة*
*الغمرة الزعفران وطلاء يتخذ من الزعفران أو الكركم أما غمرة فهي الشدة التي تغمر صاحبها والماء الكثير وفي المثل: غمرات ثم ينجلين يضرب فى الصبر على احتمال الشدائد أملا في انفراجها كما تقول: شدة وسوف تزول*
*35. غناء*
*الغناء: التطريب والترنم بالكلام الموزون وغيره يكون مصحوبا بالموسيقى وغير مصحوب، وكذلك غنوة اغنية فمن كانت غناء أو غنوة فهي الانشودة الحلوة أما غنى فهي الغناء مقصورا وهي تغنى ابويها عن غيرها يقال: ماله عنها غنى اى ماله عنها بد والغنى ضد الفقر والغنى غنى النفس ومن غنى كثر ماله ولم يحتج الى غيره وغنيت المرأة بزوجها غنى استغنت به أما غنية فهي ذات المال الكثير، والمستغنية عن غيرها*
*36. غنيمة*
*جاءت بعد كفاح وجهاد من يفز بها يغنم، ويسلم، ويسعد، وينعم*
*37. غوار*
*كثير الاغارة مثل مغوار فهو بطل شجاع مقدام*
*38. غوبية*
*لست ادرى اهو غابة مصغرة ام هو كثير التغيب والسفر ام يذكر الغائبين عنه*
*39. غيث*
*يغيث من استغاث والغيث المطر والكلأ وغياث امل المستغيثين اما غيث مثل كيس فهو كثير الاغاثة*
*40. غيثانة*
*أغاثها المطر فارتوت وربت*
*41. غيفاء*
*يقال: غافت الشجرة غيفانا: تمايلت أغصانها يمينا وشمالا وغيف الانسان: لانت جوانبه، ومال عنقه فى غير نعاس فهو أغيف وهي غيفاء*
*42. غيناء*
*الشجرة الغيناء هي التي ألتفت اغصانها، ونعم ورقها، وكثر ويقال: غانت السماء: جاءت بالمطر وأنت غيناء*

----------


## علي pt

*1. فؤاد*
*الفؤاد: القلب*
*2. فائد*
*او فايد مخففة الهمزة من يفيد الناس وينفعهم بعلمه او عمله او قوله ومن لافائدة فيه فموته خير من حياته والفايد المتبختر*
*3. فائدة*
*فائدة او فايدة مخففة الهمزة من تفيد الناس وتنفعهم وفائدة هى المرأة التى فادت الطيب ودلكته فى الماء ليذوب والفائدة ما يستفاد من علم او عمل او مال وغيره*
*4. فائز*
*هل هناك اجمل من الفوز والنجاح وفى الفوز بالخير ظفر به وفى الفوز من الشر نجاة وفوزى منسوب الى الفوز ان لم يكن الفوز بعينه اما فواز فهو كثير الفوز يجتاز الصحارى والمفاوز ويرحل كثيرا*
*5. فائزة*
*اسم يحمل اطيب مشاعر الفوز لحاملته املا فى ان تصحبها النجاة والفوز ويقال: فاز بفائزة بشئ يسره ويصيب به الفوز*
*6. فائق*
*من تفوق على غيره حسنا وجمالا وعلما ومالا فهو فائق والفائق الجيد من كل شىء والفائق الممتاز على غيره من الناس*
*7. فائقة*
*من تفوق غيرها حسنا وجمالا وعلما ومالا والفائق: الجيد من كل شئ وانت فائقة والفائق الممتاز على غيره من الناس وانت فائقة وفى ريفنا المصرى يخففون همزتها فيقولون: فايقة وربما عنوا انها متنبهة واعية وقد يسمون فوقية منسوبة الى فوق واسمها يفيد العلو والارتفاع*
*8. فاتح*
*الفتح تهيئة سبل الخير وبارك الله فيمن كان مفتاحا للخير ومغلاقا للشر والفتح بين الخصمين قضاء وفتحى منسوب الى الفتح وفتح البلاد كان عمل الصحابة والمجاهدين ومن الناس من يسمى فتح الباب وفتوح ومفتاح آلة الفتح*
*9. فاتحة*
*فاتحة خير وفاتحة كل شئ أوله ومتبدؤه والفاتحة من القرآن: (سورة الحمد) ومن تفتح قلبها لغيرها تطمئن إليه، وتبوح له بسرها، أما فتحية فهي منسوبة إلى الفتح، وهى مفتاح للخير مغلاق للشر والفتح بين الخصمين قضاء والفتح هداية وارشاد، والفتح تهيئة سبل الخير والفتوح كثيرة ومن فتح الله عليه فقد هداه وارشده وهيأ له سبل الخير وكان من دعاء السابقين لتلاميذهم: اللهم افتح عليهم فتوح العارفين بك*
*10. فاتك*
*فى الفتك قوة واندفاع وفى الفتك شجاعة ومجاهرة وغدر وفتك فتكا ركب ما تدعو اليه نفسه غير مبال والفتاك الشديد الفتك*
*11. فاتكة*
*فى الفتك قوة، وفي الفتك اندفاع، وفى الفتك غدر، وفي الفتك مجاهرة، وفي الفتك اغتيال، وفي الفتك شجاعة وسواء كنت فاتكة أم فتاكة شديدة الفتك فانك تفتكين بالاعداء وتركبين ما تدعو اليه نفسك غير مبالية وقد يكون الجمال آخاذا فتاكا، وقد يكون اللحظ فتاكا*
*12. فاتن*
*الفتنة امتحان واختبار وعندما يوضع المعدن فى النار ويصل الى درجة الانصهار فقد تعرض للاختبار والامتحان والابتلاء فقد فتن فتنا وفتونا وفتنة الصدر الوسواس ومن كانت فتنة فهى تفتن الناس بجمالها وتبلبل افكارهم وتثير اعجابهم وتستهويهم ومن فتنته المرأة فقد ولهته بها وسواء كنت فاتن ام فاتنة ام فتنة ام فتون فلديك استهواء يوقع فى الفتنة ولديك ما يثير الاعجاب اما فتنة فنوع من شجر السنط اصفر الزهر عطره وقد يراعى فى التسمية فقط الجمال الفتان كما يقول الشاعر: انسانة فتانة بدر الدجى منه خجل*
*13. فاختة*
*الفاختة: هي الحمامة المطوقة إذا مشت توسعت في مشيتها وباعدت بين جناحيها وأبطيها وتمايلت ومن تتبختر في مشيتها تسمى: فاختة*
*14. فاخر*
*الفاخر النفيس من كل شىء والفخر يجمع بين الجودة والرفعة والفاخر من يتباهى بماله وما لقومه من محاسن ومن يتكبر والفاخور صانع الفخار وفخرى من يفتخر به اهله وفخر هو الفخر نفسه وفخر لقومه*
*15. فاخرة*
*الفاخر: النفيس من كل شئ ويقال: نبات فاخر جيد، وثوب فاخر رفيع، ومن كانت فاخرة فهى تجمع بين الجودة والرفعة أما فخار فهي المتباهية بمالها ولقومها من محاسن وهى مدعاة للفخر بما هى عليه من علم، وخلق، وجمال، وكمال أما فخرية فهي منسوبة إلى الفخر، ومن حقها أن تفخر بما هي عليه وأما فخر النساء فهي مثلهن الأعلى*
*16. فادى*
*من يفدى غيره بنفسه او بماله ويخلصه وينقذه مما هو فيه والفداء جميل فهو لون من التضحية والايثار اما الفدائي فهو المجاهد فى سبيل الله او الوطن مضحيا بنفسه وفداء ما يتقرب به الى الله جبرا لتقصير فى عبادة وما يقدم من مال ونحوه لتخليص المفدى*
*17. فادية*
*الفادية: من تفدي غيرها، وتخلصه، وتنقذه مما كان فيه ويقال: فداه بماله، وفداه بنفسه فهو فاد وهي فادية وما أجمل الفداء إن الفداء هو ما يقدم من مال ونحوه لتخليص المفدى أما مايقدم لله جزاء التقصير فى العبادة هو الفدية أما فدوى فهي الفداء وحين يصبح الوطن في حاجة الى من يفدونه بارواحهم وأموالهم يصبح الجهاد فرضا ويتقدم الفدائيون الصفوف فهذه فدوى وهذا فدائي وتلك فدائية وكلهم رموز للتضحية والبذل*
*18. فارح*
*مسرور مبتهج راض بما هو فيه وفرحان كثير الفرح وكذلك فريحة تصغير فرحة وكلها تعبر عن نفس راضية ومشاعر طيبة اما فرحان فهو كثير الفرح*
*19. فارحة*
*الفرح تعبير عن الرضا، والسرور، والابتهاج والرجل فرح، وفرحان، وفارح وهى فرحة وفرحى وفرحانة وفارحة وكل هذه الاسماء ما هى إلا تعبير عن نفس راضية، ومشاعر طيبة ومن كانت كثيرة الفرح فهي فرحة وفريحة*
*20. فارس*
*الفارس الماهر فى ركوب الخيل والفارس الاسد والحاذق بما يمارس من الاشياء والفارس صاحب الظن الصائب ومن لديه فراسة وفراس مبالغة وكثير الافتراس*
*21. فارع*
*الفارع الطويل ويقال: فرع قومه اى علاهم وجاهة وشرفا فهو فارع*
*22. فارعة*
*الفارعة: الطويلة العالية ويقال: فرع قومه: أى علاهم وجاهة، وشرفا فهو فارع، وهي فارعة أما مَنْ كانت فرعاء فهي غزيرة الشعر*
*23. فاروق*
*من يفرق بين الحق والباطل ولقب امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب وكذلك فرقان*
*24. فاضل*
*من غلب غيره بالفضل فهو فاضل والفاضل من يتصف بالفضيلة ويفوق غيره بالفضل والفاضل ذو الفضل ولايعرف الفضل لاهل الفضل الا ذوو الفضل اما فضل فهو الاحسان ابتداء بلا علة وفضلى منسوب الى الفضل فهو من اهله وفضيل كثير الفضل والفضل ضد النقص وقد سمت العرب فضلا وفضيلا ومفضلا وفضالا وفضالة*
*25. فاضلة*
*الفاضلة: من تتصف بالفضيلة وتفوق غيرها حسبا ونسبا فهى أهل للفضل وهي مفضلة مكرمة ومن غلب غيره بالفضل فهو فاضل، وهى فاضلة، والفاضلة النعمة العظيمة، وأنت فاضلة أما فضيلة فهي واحدة الفضائل وهي الدرجة الرفيعة في حسن الخلق وفضيلة الشئ ميزته وظيفته التي قصدت منه وامهات الفضائل هي: الحق والعفة والشجاعة والعدل*
*26. فاطمة*
*فى سماء الاسماء تتراءى فاطمة الزهراء رضى الله عنها فقد فطمها الله وذريتها من النار يوم القيامة ولقبت بالزهراء لانها كانت بيضاء اللون وكانت تلقب بما يأتي: (الصديقة - المباركة - الطاهرة - الزكية - الراضية - المرضية - البتول) ويقول اللغويون: فطمت المرضع الرضيع: قطعت عنه الرضاعة فهى فاطم وفاطمة ولابد للنفس من فطام عن الشهوات والمهلكات والمساوئ: فالنفس كالطفل ان تهمله شب على حب الرضاع وان تفطمه ينفطم أما فطيمة فهى مفطومة عما يشينها*
*27. فاطين*
*حاذق ماهر ذو فطنة وذكاء ذهنه مستعد لادراك ما يرد عليه فى قوة واقتدار*
*28. فاكه*
*طيب النفس مزاح نعم العيش كثير الدعابة وهو مأخوذ من الفكاهة*
*29. فالح*
*الفلاح الظفر بالمراد والفوز بنعيم الآخرة والاسم يوحى بالفوز والنجاح لعمارة الارض والفلاح محترف الفلاحة وفلاح فوز وتوفيق*
*30. فالحة*
*الفلاح: الظفر بما يراد والفلاح الفوز بنعيم الاخرة وفى كل يوم ينادى المؤذن حى على الفلاح والفالحة: التى تفلح الارض وتشقها للزراعة - والفالح فى ريف مصر - الناجح فى عمله النافع لاهله وانت فالحة والاسم يوحى بالفوز والنجاح والعمل الدائب لعمارة الارض*
*31. فاهم*
*يحسن التصور ولديه قدرة جيدة واستعداد للاستنباط ومن كان فاهما لما يدور حوله فانه يعيش حياته بعيدا عن المشكلات وفهيم كثير الفهم وفهمى منسوب الى الفهم اما فهمان فهو رجل الفهم والذكاء والعقل*
*32. فتية*
*الفتى: الشاب من انسان او حيوان وانت فتية*
*33. فجر*
*انكشاف ظلمة الليل عن نور الصبح انه اسم يشع ضياء ونورا ويقال طريق فجر اى واضح*
*34. فجر*
*اسم يشع ضياء ونورا حيث تنكشف ظلمة الليل عن نور الصبح ويقال: طريق فجر أى واضح*
*35. فدوكس*
*الغليظ الجافى*
*36. فرات*
*الفرات الماء العذب*
*37. فرات*
*الفرات: العذب اللذيذ*
*38. فراس*
*ابو فراس كنية الاسد وفراس من الفرس وهو دق العنق وفراس كثير الافتراس*
*39. فرج*
*الفرج انكشاف الغم وزوال الهم وبعض الناس يضيفونه الى الله فيقولون فرج الله وعندما يأتى الفرج من الله يكون عظيما اما فراج فهو من يفرج عن الناس كربتهم ويتصدى لذلك كثيرا*
*40. فرجة*
*الفرجة: ما يتسلى به والفرجة: انكشاف الهم والفرجة: الشق بين الشيئين ويقول الشاعر: ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت وكنت اظنها لا تفرج*
*41. فردوس*
*الفردوس: البستان الجامع لكل ما فى البساتين والمكان تكثر فيه الكروم والوادي الخصيب*
*42. فرزدق*
*لقب الشاعر الاموى المشهور واسمه همام والفرزدق قطاع العجين والواحدة فرزدقة*
*43. فرقان*
*الفرقان: الحجة والبرهان وكل ما فرق بين الحق والباطل ومن كانت فرقانا فهى تحكم بين الخصوم وتفصل والفرقان: القرآن وسمى عمر - رضى الله عنه - فاروقا*
*44. فرقد*
*نجم قريب من القطب الشمالى يهتدى به لانه ثابت الموقع تقريبا*
*45. فرناس*
*من اسماء الاسد ويوحى بالقوة والشجاعة*
*46. فرند*
*سيف وما يلمع فى صفحته من اثر تموج الضوء والورد الأحمر*
*47. فرهود*
*الحسن الممتلىء وولد الاسد والفرهود الغليظ السمين*
*48. فريد*
*الفريد الوحيد والدر اذا نظم وفصل بغيره والحب من فضة وغيرها يفصل بين حبات الذهب واللؤلؤ فى العقد وما يمتاز على غيره*
*49. فريدة*
*الفريدة: الجوهرة النفيسة وواحدة الدر اذا نظمت وفصلت بغيرها واحدى الحبات من فضة وغيرها التى تفصل بين حبات الذهب واللؤلؤ فى العقد*

----------


## علي pt

*50. فريزة*
*مفروزة ومنتقاة قد ميزت ونحيت جانبا*
*51. فصيح*
*يحسن البيان ويميز جيد الكلام من رديئه*
*52. فصيحة*
*تجيد اللغة ولا تلحن ينطلق لسانها بكلام صحيح واضح*
*53. فضة*
*من الجواهر النفيسة التى تستخدم فى سك النقود وهى قابلة للسحب والطرق والصقل وهى من اكثر المواد توصيلا للحرارة والكهرباء ففيها تجتمع النفاسة والسلاسة والمشاركة*
*54. فطنة*
*الفطنة: الفطانة وهى: قوة استعداد الذهن لادراك ما يرد عليه والفطنة الحذق والمهارة وانت تتصفين بالفطنة اما فطنت فهى فطنة فتح الاتراك تاءها*
*55. فكرة*
*من منا يحيا بلا فكرة يعمل من اجلها حتى يحققها والفكرة النظر والروية والفكرة الصورة الذهنية لأمر ما وقد كنت فكرة فى ذهن ابويك واصبحت حقيقة وفكرية تنتمى الى الفكر وهى من اهله والفكرة موضع اهتمام العقلاء واصحاب العقد والحل تفرد لها بعض الصحف مكانا وهناك من يقدم فكرة لوطنه وكان الاتراك ينادون فكرة فكرت وجمعها الناس فى المدن والقرى فقالوا افكار وفكرات*
*56. فكرى*
*منسوب الى الفكر وهو اعمال الخاطر فى المعلوم للوصول الى معرفة مجهول وفكرى صاحب نظر وروية*
*57. فكيهة*
*فكيهة تنطقها العامة فى مصر بفتح الفاء ومن كانت فكيهة فهى طيبة النفس مزاحة مداعبة اما فكيهة بضم الفاء فهى واحدة من الفاكهة او الفكاهة والفكاهة ما يتمتع به من طرف الكلام*
*58. فلة*
*الفلة واحدة الياسمين الزنبقي وانت فلة تعطرين الجو وتنعشين النفوس بلونك الابيض وعطرك الفواح والناس يقول بعضهم لبعض صباح الفل*
*59. فلك*
*الفالك من الفتيات التى استدار ثديها والفلك التل المستدير من الرمل حوله فضاء والفلك من البحر موجه المستدير المضطرب والفلك المدار يسبح فيه الجرم السماوي ومن كانت تسمى فلك فان العقول والقلوب تسبح فى مدارها وتحلق فى آفاقها*
*60. فلكى*
*مشتغل بعلم الفلك*
*61. فنن*
*الفنن: الغصن المستقيم من الشجرة وفيه طراوة وليونة ونضارة واستقامة وقد مدح الله الجنتين بما تضمانه من افنان فقال: (ذواتا افنان) الرحمن: 48*
*62. فنون*
*الفنون تسمو بالمشاعر والعواطف ومن تعددت مواهبها الفنية كالشعر والكتابة والرسم فقد جمعت الفنون*
*63. فهد*
*يقال: فهد لفلان فهدا اسدى اليه جميلا وهو غائب وللفهد وجوده بين السباع فهو ثقيل الجثة يحطم ظهر الحيوان فى ركوبه ومن خلقه الغضب فاذا وثب على فريسة فانه لايتنفس حتى ينالها ومن خلقه انه يأنس لمن يحسن اليه والفهاد من يقتنى الفهود*
*64. فهر*
*الفهر الحجر الاملس يملا الكف وهو مؤنث ولذلك عندما صغروه قالوا فهيرة*
*65. فهيمة*
*فهيمة: كثيرة الفهم تحسن التصور ولديها الاستعداد للاستنباط ومن كانت فهيمة فهى قادرة على الفهم والافهام اما فهامة فهى ايضا كثيرة الفهم وفهيمة تنتمي الى الفهم وتضاف اليه*
*66. فياح*
*الفياض بالعطاء الواسع الكثير*
*67. فياحة*
*النقة الفياحة ضخمة الضرع غزيرة اللبن اما الرجل الفياح فهو الفياض بالعطاء الواسع الكثير*
*68. فياض*
*النهر الفياض كثير الماء والرجل الفياض كثير العطاء فياض بالعلم فياض بالخير فياض بالمال معطاء*
*69. فياضة*
*النهر الفياض: كثير الماء والرجل الفياض كثير العطاء ومن كانت فياضة فهى فياضة بالخير فياضة بالعلم فياضة بالمال معطاء*
*70. فيحاء*
*الفوح: انتشار الرائحة وانت تفوحين وتملئين الجو عطرا كالحديقة الفيحاء*
*71. فيروز*
*الفيروز حجر كريم غير شفاف يعرف بلونه الازرق كلون السماء او اميل الى الخضرة يتحلى به قليلا وسواء كنت فيروز ام فيروزة فانت حلية المجلس وانت غالية وانت نفيسة*
*72. فيصل*
*الفيصل الحاكم او القاضى والماضى القاطع الذى يفصل بين الحق والباطل*
*73. فيلق*
*الامر العجيب والكتيبة العظيمة من الجيش*

----------


## علي pt

*1. قابس*
*من يقبس علما يفيده او نورا يهديه فهو قابس ومن يقبس النار وياخذها ويستفيد بها فهو قابس*
*2. قابلة*
*القابلة: من تتلقى الولد عند الولادة وتساعد الوالدة وقوابل الامر اوائله اما قبول فاسم يدل على الرضا بالشئ وميل النفس اليه والقبول الحسن والشارة والقبول ريح الصبا التى تحمل معها انفاس المحبين والقبول: تقبل النفس ورضاها واعلان بالموافقة*
*3. قابوس*
*القابوس الرجل الجميل الوجه الحسن اللون ويقول ابن دريد انه اسم اعجمى وانما هو كادوس وهو اسم بعض ملوك العجم ثم يقول فإن جعلت اشتقاقه من العربية فهو فاعول من القبس والقبس الشهاب من النار والقبس النار او شعلة منها*
*4. قابيل*
*أخو هابيل*
*5. قادرة*
*من لديها القدرة على الفعل او الترك وليست عاجزة ومن كانت قادرة فهى عنصر ايجابى فى مجتمعها وفى القدرة تمكن وسيطرة واهلية للقيادة والقادرية منسوبة الى القدر اما قدرية فهى التى لديها القدرة وتؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ولها قدر وشأن فى النفوس*
*6. قاسط*
*من قولهم قسط عليه اذا جار واقسط اذا عدل وقد سمت العرب قاسطا وقسيطا*
*7. قاسم*
*حارس العدالة يرجع اليه فى القسمة ويتولاها ويقوم بها خير قيام وقسام كثير القسمة وقسامة من القسم وهو اليمين اما قسيم فهو الوسيم الجميل ويقول ابن دريد اشتقاقه قاسم من قسمت الشىء اقسمه قسما فانا قاسم ويقال رجل مقسم اذا كان جميلا وقد سمت العرب قاسما وقسيما ومقسما*
*8. قاصد*
*القاصد فى حكمه عادل وفى الامور متوسط بين الافراط والتفريط وفى النفقة لا يسرق ولا يقتر فالقاصد معتدل وهناك قاصد كريم مستقيم متوجه الى الله*
*9. قانت*
*الطائع الخاضع لله المقر بالعبودية الذى يلزم طاعته*
*10. قانع*
*الراضى بما اعطى والقانع ايضا خادم القوم وتابعهم واجيرهم*
*11. قانعة*
*القناعة كنز لا يفنى والقناعة رضى بما اعطى وهم يسمون: قانعة وقنوع وقنيعة تعبيرا عن الرضا*
*12. قبيصة*
*من قبصته قبصة اى اخذت بثلاث اصابعى شيئا والجرادة الكبيرة قبصة والقبصة ما تناولته باطراف اصابعك ومن الطعام والحب ما حملت كفاك*
*13. قتادة*
*القتاد ضرب من الشجر كثير الشوك وبذلك جرى المثل دونه خرط القتاد والواحدة قتادة*
*14. قتم*
*القتم المعطاء والمجتمع الخلق ويسمى المذهب لجماله*
*15. قتيبة*
*تصغير قتب البط والاقتاب الامعاء ويمكن ان يكون من القتب - ايضا - وهو الرحل الصغير على قدر سنام البعير*
*16. قتيلة*
*قال صاحب القاموس وسموا قتلة كحمزة وجهينة قتيلة ويقال امرأة قتيلة مقتولة وقتول قاتلة*
*17. قحافة*
*كل شىء قحفته من اناء او غيره فاخذته باجمعه وكذلك اقتحفت الشراب اذا شربت كل ما فى الاناء وقحيف اسم رجل وقحيفان اسم ايضا والقحافة كل ما يجرف من الاناء وغيره من ثريد ونحوه والقحاف يقال سيل قحاف جراف يذهب بكل شىء*
*18. قحطان*
*القحط الضرب الشديد واحتباس المطر*
*19. قدامة*
*فعالة من الاقدام على الشىء*
*20. قدرى*
*القدر المقدار وفيه موافقة ومساواة وقدرى له قدر وشأن فى النفوس ويقال له عندى قدر اى حرمة ووقار وقدرى يجوز ان يكون منسوبا الى ليلة القدر التى ولد فيها*
*21. قدسية*
*القداسة: الطهر والبركة والقدس : البركة وقدسية منسوبة الى القدس مباركة*
*22. قدوة*
*يقتدى به ويؤتم فهو مثال واسوة حسنة*
*23. قرة*
*ما تقر به العين وترضى ويدخل عليها السرور ومنه قرة العين*
*24. قرة*
*القرة: ما قرت به العين وسعدت ويقال هى قرة العين ترضى وتسر وقرة العين بقلة مائية معمرة تنبت فى الجداول وتسمى كرفس الماء او جرجير الماء وورقها يؤكل اخضر او مطبوخا*
*25. قرظة*
*القرظ ضرب من الشجر يدبغ به وتصغير قرظة قريظة ويقال قرظ فلان فلانا اذا اطراه وذكر محاسنه*
*26. قريبة*
*القريب: الداني في المكان او الزمان او النسب والقريبة ذات القرابة او القرب*
*27. قريشة*
*تنتسب الى قريش احدى القبائل العربية ومنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*28. قريطم*
*تصغير قرطم وهو حب العصفر ويقال قرطم الشىء قطعه*
*29. قرين*
*تصغير قرن او قرن والقرن معروف اما القرن فهو المثيل فى الشجاعة والشدة والعلم والقتال وغير ذلك والناس يسمون قرنى ولعلهم يقصدون انه يجمع بين شيئين او عملين*
*30. قسورة*
*أسد*
*31. قسيمة*
*القسيمة المقاسمة فى المال والشريكة والقسيمة: حسنة الوجه ويقال: هى قسيمة وسيمة ويسمون قسمونة والقسامة الحسن والجمال*
*32. قصى*
*اول من بنى الكعبة بعد بناء تبع وبنى دار الندوة وكان لقبه مجمعا وقصى تصغير ترخيم قاص والقاصى البعيد وانما سمى قصيا لانه قصا عن قومه وكان اسم قصى زيدا*
*33. قطام*
*القطام الصقر والقيطمة الكسرة من الخبز والحفنة من البر واللبن المتغير الطعم*
*34. قطبة*
*النصل الدقيق من نصال السهام وقطبة الرحى: التى تدور فيها والمحور القائم المثبت ويقال فلان قطب بنى فلان اى سيدهم*
*35. قطر الندى*
*قطرات الندى فى الصباح فيها جمال وصفاء ونقاء كم تغنى بها الشعراء حيث تفتق الورود فكانها تبث حديثا كان قبل مكتما وانت ذلك القطر*
*36. قطرب*
*القطرب اللص الفاره فى اللصوصية ونبات شائك به حب يلصق بمن يقترب منه وذبابة تضىء بالليل كأنها شعلة*
*37. قطية*
*القطاة: واحدة القطا وهو نوع من اليمام يؤثر الحياة فى الصحراء ويطير جماعات وقطية قطاة صغيرة وقديما طلب احد الشعراء جناحا يطير به الى من يهوى قائلا: اسرب القطا هل من يعير جناحه لعلي الى من قد هويت اطير؟!*
*38. قمر*
*بلغ فى الجمال شأوا بعيدا واشبه وجهه القمر فى استدارته ووضاءته اما قمير فهو تصغير قمر وقد سمت العرب قمرا وقميرا*
*39. قمر*
*من بلغت فى الجمال شأوا بعيدا واشبه وجهها القمر فى استدارته ووضاءته سموها قمرا اما القمراء فضوء القمر وقمير مصغر القمر ويطلق عليه اول الشهر واخره اما قمرية فهى حمامة مطوقة*
*40. قنبر*
*القنبر طائر والواحدة قنبرة*
*41. قنديل*
*مصباح فى وسطه فتيل*
*42. قنفذ*
*من فعل ممات وهو فنعل وزعم الخليل ان كل اسم رباعى فى كلامهم ثانيه نون او همزة فلك ان تقول: فعلل وفعلل مثل جندب وجندب وعنصر وعنصر الا انهم لم يقولوا قنفذ وزعموا ان اصله التقبض والتجمع ودخول بعضه فى بعض*
*43. قوام*
*قوام كل شئ عماده ونطاقه وقوام الامر ما يقوم به وهو قوام اهل بيته يقيم شأنهم وانت قوام*
*44. قيس*
*القيس الشدة وقيس مصدر قاس يقيس قيسا والمقياس الميل الذى يقاس به الجراحات*

----------


## علي pt

*1. قابس*
*من يقبس علما يفيده او نورا يهديه فهو قابس ومن يقبس النار وياخذها ويستفيد بها فهو قابس*
*2. قابلة*
*القابلة: من تتلقى الولد عند الولادة وتساعد الوالدة وقوابل الامر اوائله اما قبول فاسم يدل على الرضا بالشئ وميل النفس اليه والقبول الحسن والشارة والقبول ريح الصبا التى تحمل معها انفاس المحبين والقبول: تقبل النفس ورضاها واعلان بالموافقة*
*3. قابوس*
*القابوس الرجل الجميل الوجه الحسن اللون ويقول ابن دريد انه اسم اعجمى وانما هو كادوس وهو اسم بعض ملوك العجم ثم يقول فإن جعلت اشتقاقه من العربية فهو فاعول من القبس والقبس الشهاب من النار والقبس النار او شعلة منها*
*4. قابيل*
*أخو هابيل*
*5. قادرة*
*من لديها القدرة على الفعل او الترك وليست عاجزة ومن كانت قادرة فهى عنصر ايجابى فى مجتمعها وفى القدرة تمكن وسيطرة واهلية للقيادة والقادرية منسوبة الى القدر اما قدرية فهى التى لديها القدرة وتؤمن بالقضاء والقدر ولها قدر وشأن فى النفوس*
*6. قاسط*
*من قولهم قسط عليه اذا جار واقسط اذا عدل وقد سمت العرب قاسطا وقسيطا*
*7. قاسم*
*حارس العدالة يرجع اليه فى القسمة ويتولاها ويقوم بها خير قيام وقسام كثير القسمة وقسامة من القسم وهو اليمين اما قسيم فهو الوسيم الجميل ويقول ابن دريد اشتقاقه قاسم من قسمت الشىء اقسمه قسما فانا قاسم ويقال رجل مقسم اذا كان جميلا وقد سمت العرب قاسما وقسيما ومقسما*
*8. قاصد*
*القاصد فى حكمه عادل وفى الامور متوسط بين الافراط والتفريط وفى النفقة لا يسرق ولا يقتر فالقاصد معتدل وهناك قاصد كريم مستقيم متوجه الى الله*
*9. قانت*
*الطائع الخاضع لله المقر بالعبودية الذى يلزم طاعته*
*10. قانع*
*الراضى بما اعطى والقانع ايضا خادم القوم وتابعهم واجيرهم*
*11. قانعة*
*القناعة كنز لا يفنى والقناعة رضى بما اعطى وهم يسمون: قانعة وقنوع وقنيعة تعبيرا عن الرضا*
*12. قبيصة*
*من قبصته قبصة اى اخذت بثلاث اصابعى شيئا والجرادة الكبيرة قبصة والقبصة ما تناولته باطراف اصابعك ومن الطعام والحب ما حملت كفاك*
*13. قتادة*
*القتاد ضرب من الشجر كثير الشوك وبذلك جرى المثل دونه خرط القتاد والواحدة قتادة*
*14. قتم*
*القتم المعطاء والمجتمع الخلق ويسمى المذهب لجماله*
*15. قتيبة*
*تصغير قتب البط والاقتاب الامعاء ويمكن ان يكون من القتب - ايضا - وهو الرحل الصغير على قدر سنام البعير*
*16. قتيلة*
*قال صاحب القاموس وسموا قتلة كحمزة وجهينة قتيلة ويقال امرأة قتيلة مقتولة وقتول قاتلة*
*17. قحافة*
*كل شىء قحفته من اناء او غيره فاخذته باجمعه وكذلك اقتحفت الشراب اذا شربت كل ما فى الاناء وقحيف اسم رجل وقحيفان اسم ايضا والقحافة كل ما يجرف من الاناء وغيره من ثريد ونحوه والقحاف يقال سيل قحاف جراف يذهب بكل شىء*
*18. قحطان*
*القحط الضرب الشديد واحتباس المطر*
*19. قدامة*
*فعالة من الاقدام على الشىء*
*20. قدرى*
*القدر المقدار وفيه موافقة ومساواة وقدرى له قدر وشأن فى النفوس ويقال له عندى قدر اى حرمة ووقار وقدرى يجوز ان يكون منسوبا الى ليلة القدر التى ولد فيها*
*21. قدسية*
*القداسة: الطهر والبركة والقدس : البركة وقدسية منسوبة الى القدس مباركة*
*22. قدوة*
*يقتدى به ويؤتم فهو مثال واسوة حسنة*
*23. قرة*
*ما تقر به العين وترضى ويدخل عليها السرور ومنه قرة العين*
*24. قرة*
*القرة: ما قرت به العين وسعدت ويقال هى قرة العين ترضى وتسر وقرة العين بقلة مائية معمرة تنبت فى الجداول وتسمى كرفس الماء او جرجير الماء وورقها يؤكل اخضر او مطبوخا*
*25. قرظة*
*القرظ ضرب من الشجر يدبغ به وتصغير قرظة قريظة ويقال قرظ فلان فلانا اذا اطراه وذكر محاسنه*
*26. قريبة*
*القريب: الداني في المكان او الزمان او النسب والقريبة ذات القرابة او القرب*
*27. قريشة*
*تنتسب الى قريش احدى القبائل العربية ومنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*28. قريطم*
*تصغير قرطم وهو حب العصفر ويقال قرطم الشىء قطعه*
*29. قرين*
*تصغير قرن او قرن والقرن معروف اما القرن فهو المثيل فى الشجاعة والشدة والعلم والقتال وغير ذلك والناس يسمون قرنى ولعلهم يقصدون انه يجمع بين شيئين او عملين*
*30. قسورة*
*أسد*
*31. قسيمة*
*القسيمة المقاسمة فى المال والشريكة والقسيمة: حسنة الوجه ويقال: هى قسيمة وسيمة ويسمون قسمونة والقسامة الحسن والجمال*
*32. قصى*
*اول من بنى الكعبة بعد بناء تبع وبنى دار الندوة وكان لقبه مجمعا وقصى تصغير ترخيم قاص والقاصى البعيد وانما سمى قصيا لانه قصا عن قومه وكان اسم قصى زيدا*
*33. قطام*
*القطام الصقر والقيطمة الكسرة من الخبز والحفنة من البر واللبن المتغير الطعم*
*34. قطبة*
*النصل الدقيق من نصال السهام وقطبة الرحى: التى تدور فيها والمحور القائم المثبت ويقال فلان قطب بنى فلان اى سيدهم*
*35. قطر الندى*
*قطرات الندى فى الصباح فيها جمال وصفاء ونقاء كم تغنى بها الشعراء حيث تفتق الورود فكانها تبث حديثا كان قبل مكتما وانت ذلك القطر*
*36. قطرب*
*القطرب اللص الفاره فى اللصوصية ونبات شائك به حب يلصق بمن يقترب منه وذبابة تضىء بالليل كأنها شعلة*
*37. قطية*
*القطاة: واحدة القطا وهو نوع من اليمام يؤثر الحياة فى الصحراء ويطير جماعات وقطية قطاة صغيرة وقديما طلب احد الشعراء جناحا يطير به الى من يهوى قائلا: اسرب القطا هل من يعير جناحه لعلي الى من قد هويت اطير؟!*
*38. قمر*
*بلغ فى الجمال شأوا بعيدا واشبه وجهه القمر فى استدارته ووضاءته اما قمير فهو تصغير قمر وقد سمت العرب قمرا وقميرا*
*39. قمر*
*من بلغت فى الجمال شأوا بعيدا واشبه وجهها القمر فى استدارته ووضاءته سموها قمرا اما القمراء فضوء القمر وقمير مصغر القمر ويطلق عليه اول الشهر واخره اما قمرية فهى حمامة مطوقة*
*40. قنبر*
*القنبر طائر والواحدة قنبرة*
*41. قنديل*
*مصباح فى وسطه فتيل*
*42. قنفذ*
*من فعل ممات وهو فنعل وزعم الخليل ان كل اسم رباعى فى كلامهم ثانيه نون او همزة فلك ان تقول: فعلل وفعلل مثل جندب وجندب وعنصر وعنصر الا انهم لم يقولوا قنفذ وزعموا ان اصله التقبض والتجمع ودخول بعضه فى بعض*
*43. قوام*
*قوام كل شئ عماده ونطاقه وقوام الامر ما يقوم به وهو قوام اهل بيته يقيم شأنهم وانت قوام*
*44. قيس*
*القيس الشدة وقيس مصدر قاس يقيس قيسا والمقياس الميل الذى يقاس به الجراحات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

:wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2: 
*واخيييييييييييييييييراً*
* الحين خد راحتك**>>امحق انانيه*
*بارك الله فيك أخوي على المجهود* 
*ويعطيك الف عافيه* 
*دمتي موفق..*

----------


## علي pt

*شكرا بحر العجائب*

*شكرا وردة محمدية >>> ويش طلع اسمكم .. (أخاف ماترجعون للموضوع)*

----------


## علي pt

> *26. فاطمة*
> *فى سماء الاسماء تتراءى فاطمة الزهراء رضى الله عنها فقد فطمها الله وذريتها من النار يوم القيامة ولقبت بالزهراء لانها كانت بيضاء اللون وكانت تلقب بما يأتي: (الصديقة - المباركة - الطاهرة - الزكية - الراضية - المرضية - البتول) ويقول اللغويون: فطمت المرضع الرضيع: قطعت عنه الرضاعة فهى فاطم وفاطمة ولابد للنفس من فطام عن الشهوات والمهلكات والمساوئ: فالنفس كالطفل ان تهمله شب على حب الرضاع وان تفطمه ينفطم أما فطيمة فهى مفطومة عما يشينها*







أرجو من من يمر هنا
أن يلاحظ معي
طبعا أنا انقل الموضوع من مصدر ليس له علاقة بالمذهب الشيعي
ولم أعدل / أو أصحح اي شيئ
مع وجود بعض الغير صحيح / الخاطئ ..

المهم
وهذا قولهم بسيدتنا ومولاتنا الصديقة فاطمة الزهراء
طبعا الأصح فطمت هي وشيعتها عن النار
ولكن راح نقبل حتى هذي : هي وذريتها
ونحن معهم ان شاء الله


والفخر بما شهدت به الأعداء

----------


## آهات حنونه

*العفــو خيو علي*

*اي طلع الاسم؟؟*

*ومعناه كثيييير حلـــو..*

*لاتخاف بنتابع معكـ بقية الأسماء...*
*بالتوفيق*

----------


## كبرياء

*16. غدير
الغدير السيف والغدير ايضا قطعة من الماء غادرها السيل والناس يتحدثون بجمال الغدران*

*أحووبه هالإسسم ههههه ..~<ليش الضحك!*


*33. فجر
انكشاف ظلمة الليل عن نور الصبح انه اسم يشع ضياء ونورا ويقال طريق فجر اى واضح*


*وفرآت بعد يعجبني بس مو كثير ..*
*تسسلم إأخووي ..~*
*ومن المتآبعيين ..!*
*سلـآإأم ..}~*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اللـــــــــــــه يجننو هالمره الاسماء
اسم قمر يجنن وفرقان بعد 
يسلمو خيو علي 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## علي pt

* شكرا لوصلكم ..*
*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## علي pt

*1. كاتبة*
*كاتبة صاحبة رأي تقول كلمتها وتقف من ورائها كاتبة متعلمة تنير الاذهان وتعمل على تنمية الحياة والعمران وقد اصحبت الكتابة صناعة الكاتب والكاتب من يتعاطى صناعة النشر ومن يتولى عملا كتابيا وانت كاتبة*
*2. كاتمة*
*كاتمة السر أمينة على العمل والكتمان من الصفات التى تعين على قضاء الحاجات ومن كانت كتومة استودعها الناس أسرارهم وأصبحت موضع تقديرهم وثقتهم*
*3. كادح*
*يسعى ويكد ويدأب*
*4. كارم*
*من يعطى ويجود من ذات نفسه فى يسر وسهولة فهو كريم وكارم وكريم ذو حسب ونسب وهو الخالص من اللؤم ومن صار الكرم له سجية وكرام كثير الكرم وكذلك صاحب الكرم وحافظه والكرمى منسوب الى الكرم وهو العنب والكرامية بدعة تقول بالتجسيم وكرم نفس الكرم وعينه تجسم فى شخصه وتراءى فى تصرفاته*
*5. كاسبة*
*اسمها يحمل أطيب الامنيات بالربح والكسب والكاسبة من تطلب الرزق والمعيشة والمال*
*6. كاظمة*
*الكاظمة من تكظم غيظها وتمسك على مافي نفسها عند الغضب وفي التنزيل مدح للكاظمين والعافين عن الناس ويقال انها لكظيم الخلخال اى لا يسمع له صوت لامتلائه*
*7. كاعب*
*كثيرا ما يتحدث الشعراء عن الكاعب الحسناء والكاعب التى نهد ثدياها وبرزا*
*8. كافية*
*تكفيك عن غيرها ويستغنى بها وتكفي الناس شرها*
*9. كاملة*
*كاملة المعاني كملت حسا ومعنى وجمعت المناقب الحسنة وتجلى فيها كمال الجسم وكمال الخلق اما كميلة فهي اكثر كمالا وفى الريف المصري يسمون: كمالة وكمال وكلها تدل على تمام الاجزاء او الصفات وانها جاءت تامة الخلق والخلق*
*10. كاهل*
*هو المعتمد في الملمات ورجل كاهل اذا استحكم سنه وقد سمت العرب كاهلا وكهيلا وكهلان*
*11. كحلاء*
*الكحلاء شديدة سواد العين او التي كأنها مكحولة والكحلاء التى اسودت اجفانها خلقة وليس التكحل فى العينين كالكحل والعين الكحيلة التى جعل فيها الكحل وفرق بين كحلاء وكحيلة*
*12. كرمة*
*الكرم العنب وشجرة الكرم كرمة والكريمة مؤنث الكريم وذات الحسب والنسب وكريمة الرجل ابنته وهناك كريمان وام الكرام منشأ الكرم واصله وينبوعه*
*13. كعب*
*مشتق اما من كعب الانسان والدابة او كعب القناة والكعب بقية السمن فى النحى وقد سمت العرب كعبا ومكعبا وكعيبا وعالى الكعب ظافر شريف*
*14. كفاح*
*فى الكفاح مواجهة ومقاومة وشجاعة وحضور*
*15. كلاب*
*مصدر كالبته مكالبة وكلابا وبنو كلاب قبيلة عظيمة وكليب بطن من تميم وكلب حى عظيم من قضاعة واهل الحجاز يسمون الجرىء الذى يخاصم الناس مكالبا*
*16. كلثم*
*الكلثوم الممتلئ لحم الخدين والوجه والحرير على رأس العلم والكلثمة اجتماع لحم الوجه بلا جهومة وام كلثوم بنت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*17. كميت*
*تصغير اكمت ما كان لونه بين الاسود والاحمر من الخيل*
*18. كناز*
*يقال: جارية كناز مجتمعة اللحم قويته وكنزة ممتلئة*
*19. كنانة*
*كنانة النيل: جعبته وكنانة يحمى ارضه وعرضه*
*20. كنانة*
*الكنانة جعبة صغيرة من ادم للنبل ومصر كنانة الله فى ارضه مقر السلاح ومستودعه ومن تسمى كنانة او كنان ففيها حماية ووقاية*
*21. كنز*
*المال المدفون تحت الارض وكل ما له قيمة ادبية ومعنوية لاتقدر بثمن*
*22. كنعان*
*كنع فى الشىء طمع وفى التسمية خضوع ومذلة*
*23. كهلان*
*كالكهل من جاوز الثلاثين الى الخمسين وهى سن التعقل والرزانة والقوة ويقال: طار له طائر كهل اذا كان له جد وحظ فى الدنيا*
*24. كوثر*
*من الاسماء المشتركة والكوثر الرجل السخى والكوثر الخير العظيم اما الكوثرى فهو منسوب الى الكوثر وفيه تلك المعانى الجميلة*
*25. كوثر*
*الكوثر: العدد الكثير والكوثر الخير العظيم والكوثر الرجل السخي والكوثر نهر فى الجنة وأنت كوثر*
*26. كوكب*
*حسن الوجه وهو من الاسماء المشتركة وفيه بريق الحديد او الحصى وتوقده والكوكب ايضا الغلام المراهق ويقال: غلام كوكب*
*27. كوكب*
*يقال غلام كوكب حسن الوجه والكوكب: جرم سماوي يدور حول الشمس ويستضئ بضوئها واشهر الكواكب مرتبة على حسب قربها من الشمس: عطارد الزهرة الارض المريخ المشترى زحل يورانس نبتون بلوتو فاذا كنت كوكبا فاختاري لنفسك ما يحلو واذا كنت كواكب فأنت المجموعة كلها*
*28. كيسة*
*من عقل وظرف وفطن كان كيسا وانت كيسة*

----------


## علي pt

*1. لآلئ*
*لست لؤلؤة واحدة ولكنك لآلئ واللؤلؤ: الدر الذى يتكون فى الاصداف من أجل الأحجار قيمة وقدرا ونفعا واللؤلؤ ناعم الملمس فهو عرضة للخدش*
*2. لأى*
*من البطء*
*3. لؤلؤ*
*الدر والدر غال وفيه بريق وبياض وصفاء*
*4. لؤى*
*اما تصغير لواء او تصغير لوى الرمل او تصغير لأى وهو الثور الوحشى*
*5. لامعة*
*من يلمع اسمه فى مجتمعه فقد عرفت الشهرة طريقها اليه واللامع البراق المضئ وانت لامعة براقة وفى اللمعان ظهور وبروز وفىاللمعان اضاءة ونور واللامعة يافوخ الصبى مادام لينا لمعة: واللمعة بريق اخاذ واللمعة الجماعة من الناس ومن الجسد نعمته وبريق لونه لمع البرق لمعانا برق واضاء وهو لماع وهى لامعة لميعة لامعة تضئ*
*6. لباب*
*خلاصة كل شىء لبابه وفيه صفاء ونقاء*
*7. لبابة*
*لباب الشئ خالصه يقال فلان لباب قومه ولباب الجوز واللوز ونحوهما ما فى جوفه واللباب طحين مرقق وانت لبابة*
*8. لبانة*
*اللبانة بضم اللام المشددة الحاجة من غير احتياج وفقر ولكن من نهمة وانت مرام النهم وحاجته ولبانته واللبانة شجرة اللبان الذى يسمى الكندر وفى اللبان تسلية وفيه جمال الرائحة وشفاء الصدر*
*9. لبنى*
*توجد كثيرا فى جبال بلاد الشام شجرة لها لبن كالعسل وربما يبتخر به وعسل اللبنى ما يسيل منها*
*10. لبيبة*
*يقولون: كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم وانت لبيبة واللبيبة ثوب يشق فيلبس بلا جيب ولا كمين واللبيب ذو اللب والملبى*
*11. لبيد*
*من قولهم لبد بالمكان اقام به ولبدة الاسد ما على كتفيه من الوبر*
*12. لحظة*
*لحظة المرة من لحظ العيون واللحظة: الوقت القصير بمقدارة لحظ العين ويا سعادة من لاحظته عيون العناية: واذا العناية لحظتك عيونها نم فالمخاوف كلهن امان أما لحاظ فهو: مؤخر العين مما يلي الصدغ ويقال: لاحظه لحاظا راقبه وراعاه ويقال لحظه لحظا نظرا اليه بمؤخرة عينه من احد جانبيه فهو لاحظ والعامة فى مصر يسمون لواحظ ويقال: انا عنده محفوظ محظوظ بعين العناية ملحوظ*
*13. لطائف*
*يقال: لطف الشئ لطفا ولطافة رق ودق (ضد خشن) يقال فتاة ذات خلق رقيق ولطف رق وصغر فهو لطيف والجمع لطاف وهى لطيفة والجمع لطائف واللطف: الرفق والهداية والجمع ألطاف والعامة تسمى ألطاف واللطيفة مؤنث اللطيف ومن الكلام الرقيقة وجارية لطيفة الخصر ضامرة البطن والجمع لطائف ولطيفة منسوبة الى اللطف ومن نسبت اللطف كان لطيفة واللطافة الرقة*
*14. لطافة*
*اللطافة الرقة*
*15. لطفى*
*منسوب الى اللطف والرقة فلا يعرف الخشونة*
*16. لطيف*
*من كان به لطف ورفق ورأفة فهو لطيف واللطيف من اسمائه الحسنى وهو البر بعبادة الرفيق بهم والعالم بخفايا الامور ودقائقها*
*17. لماح*
*الشديد اللمح وامتداد البصر الى الشىء فى ذكاء وفطنة*
*18. لمى*
*يقال: لمت المرأة اسودت شفتها لمى: لمى: لمى فهو المى وهى لمياء واللمى سمرة مستحسنة فى الشفة واللمياء شفة او لثة لمياء لطيفة قليلة الدم او قليلة اللحم*
*19. لميس*
*اللميس المرأة اللينة الملمس*
*20. لهيم*
*تصغير لهم من الالتهام وهو البلع وسمى الجيش العظيم لهاما لانه يلتهم كل ما يقدر عليه*
*21. لواء*
*اللواء العَلَم*
*22. لوامة*
*كثيرة اللوم والانتقاد يقال لامه على كذا لوما: عذله فهو لائم وهو لوام ولوامة واللائمة العذل يقال استحق اللائمة وانحى عليه باللائمة ذات النفس اللوامة: تلوم صاحبها وتحاسبه اولا بأول*
*23. لوزة*
*اللوز شجر مثمر مشهور وثمره ايضا لوز والواحدة لوزة ولوزة القطن ثمرته*
*24. لياء*
*اللياء: الارض البعيدة عن الماء ومن انفرد واعتزل الناس فهو الوى وهى لياء ومن عظمت اليته فهو الين وهى اليا والليلة المرة من اللي*
*25. ليان*
*الملاينة والملاطفة*
*26. ليانة*
*الرغد والرفاه ونعمة العيش، الليونة والسهولة والنعومة*
*27. لية*
*ينطق المصريون لية الخروف ليه والالية العجيزة او ماركبها من شحم ولحم والية الساق والخنصر والابهام: اللحمة المرتفعة تحت كل منها والية القدم اللحم المرتفع يقع عليه المشى واحيانا ينطق المصريون كلمة لية بتشديد الياء عندما ينسبون شيئا لانفهسم فيقولون هذا لك وهذا ليه والالية اليمين والالية التقصير وفى المثل: (الاحظية فلا الية) يضرب للنصح فى مداراة الناس لادراك بعض ما يحتاج اليه منهم واللية بكسر اللام: القرابات الادنون والعود يتبخر به*
*28. ليث*
*من قولهم لثت الشىء الوثه لوثا اذا عصبته عصبا شديدا ومنه لثت العمامة على رأسى الوثها لوثا ولذلك سمى الاسد ليثا والليث: الشدة والقوة*
*29. ليلة*
*الليلة: واحدة الليل والليل ما يعقب النهار من الظلام وهو من مغرب الشمس الى طلوعها وليلة ليلى طويلة شديدة صعبة او هى اشد ليالي الشهر ظلمة وليلة ليلاء كذلك او الليلاء ليلة الثلاثين وكم تغنى بليلى الشعراء؟!*
*30. لينة*
*كل نوع من انواع النخل سوى العجوة فهو لين والواحدة لينة وفى التنزيل العزيز (ما قطعتم من لينة) والنخلة اشبه شئ بالمؤمن كل شئ فيها نافع وليانة تعيش فى لين وخير كثير وليان تعيش فى رخاء ونعومة عيش*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،،*

*آمم آسمآء قميله ومعآني آقمل  ،،* 

*وبيفيد الموضوع إذآ وحده تمبى تعرف معنى آسم البيبي قبل لآيسموه* 
*<< شرح هنود* 
*تسلم  خيو على التكمله* 

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..~*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيك العااااافية خيي

من المتاااابعييين ..

----------


## علي pt

[COLOR="rgb(46, 139, 87)"]*شكرا لكل من مر هناآآآآآآ .....

واعتذر لتقصيري وتأخري بتكملة الموضوع ،،
آسف من الجميع وبالخصوص من ينتظر ..

ونكمل مع الميم ..


1. مآل
مآل: مرجع القاصد واليها يرجع فى امور البيت واتخاذ الرأى
2. مأرب
لكل منا مأرب والمأرب الارب والارب الحاجة او الحاجة الشديدة والبغية والامنية يقال بلغ أربه ونال أربه أما مآرب فهى جمع مأرب وفيها اكثر من مأرب انها مجتمع الغايات والاهداف اما مأرب بكسر الراء فهى مدينة كانت باليمن اقيم بها السد المشهور وهو: سد مأرب
3. مأمون
يأتمنه الناس على اموالهم واعراضهم
4. مأمونة
مأمونة مأمون جانبها، موثوق بها، مأمونة وضع سر الجميع، فهم يأتمنونها على أسرارهم وشئونهم، مأمونة يطمأن إليها
5. مائسة
مائسة تختال وتتبختر وقديما تغنوا بالقد المياس وميسون، من الغلمان الحسن الوجه والقد ومياسة متمايلة متبخترة فى مشيها وميساء متمايلة متبخترة وميس شجر عظام للتزين له ثمر حلو يأكله الطير وهم ينادون ميساء مايسة
6. ماتعة
الماتع: الجيد البالغ الجودة من كل شئ يقال متع الشئ متوعا بلغ الغاية فى بابه وطال فهو ماتع وهى ماتعة ويقال متع فلان جاد وظرف وكمل فى خصال الخير
7. ماجد
الشريف الخير ذو المجد ومجيد وافر المجد اما مجدي فهو من المصادر التى ادخل الاتراك عليها الياء وسموا بها والمجد النبل والشرف والمكارم المأثورة عن الآباء
8. ماجدة
الماجد الشريف الخير وأنت ماجدة مجيدة وافرة المجد
9. مارد
طغا وجاوز حد امثاله ويقال مرد الغلام طر شاربه
10. ماريه
الماري: ولد البقر الاملس الابيض اما المارية فهى القطة الملساء والمرأة البيضاء الرقيقة المارية بالياء المخففة البقرة ذات الولد الماري ومن اعلامهم مارية بنت ارقم وفيها المثل خذه ولو بقرطى مارية يضرب للشئ يؤمر بأخذه على كل حال مهما يكن غاليا وهناك من ينادونها ميري
11. مازن
اما من بيض النمل وهو يسمى مازنا واما من المزن واما من قولهم فلان يتمزن على قومه اى يتسخى عليهم
12. مازنة
مازنة تمضي مسرعة فى طلب الحاجة مازنة تجيد الفر مازنة مضيئة الوجه والمزنة المطرة
13. ماسة
الماس سيد الأحجار الكريمة على الاطلاق واصلبها يؤثر في جميعها ولا يؤثر فيه جسم ومن أهم خواصه أنه ناعم الملمس يتكهرب عند الحك يتفسفر وينبعث منه الضوء وتشقه الاشعة السينية وهناك ماسات شهيرة فى التاريخ لكل منها قصة فى عالم الجواهر
14. مالك
فاعل من الملك ينفرد بالتصرف فيما يملك
15. مانعة
المانعة الضنينة الممسكة وهى ضنينة بعرضها وشرفها أن يدنس والتي تمنع من حصول الشئ والمانعة التي تجير من استجار بها وتحميه
16. ماهر
الحاذق الذى يحكم ما يتولاه ويقال هو ماهر فى العلم والصناعة وغيرهما
17. ماهرة
يقال مهر فى العلم والصناعة وغيرهما صار حاذقا فهو ماهر وهى ماهرة ومن كانت فى ادارة المنزل ماهرة كانت مثالية
18. ماوية
ماوية أو ماوي: الماوية المرآة والماوية البقرة البيضاء وجمعه مآو
19. مبتغى
مطلوب ومحبوب
20. مبتغى
مبتغى: عز الطلب مشترك
21. مبروك
مبارك
22. مبروكة
حلت فيها البركة والبركة النماء والزيادة والبركة السعادة واسمها يوحي بالتفاؤل والتيمن واللغويون يقولون مباركة ومبارك لامبروك أو مبروكة
23. مبسم
مبسم ثغر وهو من الأسماء المشتركة
24. مبينة
يقال أبان فلان أى افصح عما يريد وأبان ظهر واتضح
25. متعب
يتعب اعداءه فيحارون فيه ويتعب جسمه فى سبيل تحقيق امانيه
26. مثال
قدوة ورمز ومثل أعلى وهو من الأسماء المشتركة
27. مجاشع
من الجشع وهو أسوا الحرص
28. مجاعة
من المجع والمجيع والتمر واللبن
29. مجاهد
يبذل الجهد فى سبيل الله والوطن
30. مجاهدة
الحياة جهاد والجهاد فريضة والجهاد مقاتلة وبذل وهناك جهاد النفس وجهاد أعدائها وليتك احدى المجاهدات الصابرات
31. مجتبى
مختار ومصطفى
32. مجدية
المجد النبل والشرف والمكارم المأثورة عن الآباء وأنت منتمية ومنسوبة إلى هذا المجد يا مجدية
33. مجير
تجير من استجار وفى القرآن الكريم: (وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه)
34. محاسن
الحسن الجمال وكل مبهج مرغوب فيه والجمع محاسن وأنت قد جمعت المحاسن كلها حسية ومعنوية والناس يقولون محاسن الصدف أما ست الحسن فنبات يلتوي على الأشجار وله زهر حسن وست الحسن من تتربع على عرش الحسن الجمال
35. محبوبة
الحب: الوداد والمحبة: الميل الى الشئ والحب عند الفلاسفة ميل إلى الأشخاص والأشياء العزيزة أو الجذابة أو النافعة وانت محبوبة ومن كان محبوبا كان محبا أما محبة تحب الخير وتحب الناس وتحب المصلحة العامة وتحب النماذج الرفيعة والمثل العليا والأشياء العزيزة والجذابة والنافعة وتميل إلى الناس فهى اجتماعية وهى ألفة مألوفة
36. محجن
المحجن عصا يعطف رأسها وكل شىء عطفته فقد حجنته ومنه احتجن فلان مالا اذا ضمه اليه واستبد به
37. محجوبة
ممنوعة من الدخول أو من الميراث ومحجوبة من يحول بينها وبين الشر حاجب أو ساتر فهى مستورة بعيدة عن نظرات المتطفلين
38. محروسة
المحروسة وصف للقاهرة عاصمة مصر ومن كانت محروسة فهي محفوظة محروسة من العين ومحروسة من العدوان والأذى عين الله تحرسها وأبواها يسهران عليها والمحروسة مصونة والسماء محروسة لأنها ملئت حرسا شديدا وشهبا
39. محسنة
أحسن فعل ما هو حسن ومن كانت محسنة فهى تحسن القول والفعل وتحسن إلى نفسها وتحسن إلى الناس والله سبحانه وتعالى قد كتب علينا الاحسان فى كل شئ فهنيئا لنا بك يا محسنة وبما يعهد إليك من الأمور
40. محصن
مفعل من قولهم حصنت الشيء اذا حفظته وقد سمت العرب حصنا وحصينا ومحصنا وحصينا وفى الحصانة منعة وعفة واتخاذ الحيطة للوقاية وحصين تصغير حصن والحصين المنيع المحكم*[/COLOR]

----------


## علي pt

*[COLOR="rgb(0, 100, 0)"]
41. محفوظة
ما كان فى الحفظ والصون فهو موضع عناية واهتمام والمحفوظة مصانة محروسة والقرآن فى لوح محفوظ
42. محلم
من قولهم تحلمت يرابيع ارض فلان اذا سمنت
43. محمد
الكثير الخصال الحميدة ، والمحمود جداً .نبينا محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
44. محمودة
محمودة الخصال والفعال فهى موضع ثناء الجميع مرتاح إليها مرضي عنها والحمد الثناء بالجميل ويوصف به فيقال امرأة حمد وحمدة أى محمودة
45. مخرمة
مفعلة من قولهم اخترمهم الدهر اذا افناهم او من قولهم خرمت الشىء اخرمه خرما اذا خرمته او قطعته
46. مخلصة
مخصلة نقية صافية مما يشوب ويقال أخلصه النصحية والحب وأخلصهما له وأخلص لله دينه ترك الرياء فيه وأنت مخلصة
47. مدركة
من ادرك يدرك ادراكا اى لحق وسمى مدركة لما ادرك الابل وكل شىء بلغ منتهاه فقد ادرك ومنه قولهم ادرك الغلام اذا بلغ الحلم وقد سمت العرب مدركة ومدركا ودراكا ودريكا
48. مدركة
لديها فهم ودإراك ويرجى لها أن تدرك الهدف
49. مدلج
المدلج سائر أول الليل والمدلج القنفذ ويقال له أبو مدلج
50. مدللة
يقول اللغويون: دلـله تساهل فى تربيته أو معاملته حتى جرؤ عليه ويراد بالتسمية من ربيت فى النعيم والعز وربيت تربية يغلب عليها الحنان والرقة
51. مديحة
مدحه اثنى عليه بماله من صفات والمديح: الامدوحة والامدوحة ما يمتدح به ومديحة ممدوحة
52. مذحج ومذحج
تسهر على ولدها بعد موت زوجها وترعاه
53. مراد
سمت العرب مرادا لانه اول من تمرد باليمن والمراد المقصور المحبوب المطلوب ونسب اليه فقيل المرادى
54. مرادة
من كانت مرادة فهى محبوبة وهى هدف يراد له أن يتحقق وأمل يبتغى ويسعى إليه
55. مرام
هى أمل ومقصد ومطلب
56. مرة
اسم شجرة والمرار: شجر وآكل المرار لقب ملك من ملوك كندة
57. مرتجى
موضع الرجاء ومحط الآمال
58. مرثد
مفعل من قولهم رثدت الشىء اذا نضدت بعضه على بعض فانت راثد والمرثد الكريم والأسد
59. مرثد
المرثد: الكريم والأسد
60. مرجان
يعد من الاحجار الكريمة
61. مرجانة
المرجان ناعم الملمس وأصنافه الجيدة نادرة يقدم على اقتنائها معظم الأغنياء وهم يتفننون فى أساليب استخدامه في الحلي والتحف وأنت مرجانة وفي المرجانة نعومة وملاسة وفيه شفافية وجمال والمرجان ايضا - نبات له زهر أحمر كالمرجان يزرع للتزين
62. مرجوة
موضع الرجاء والأمل تعلق عليه الآمال وترجى فى انجاز كثير من الأعمال يقال: رجاه رجاء أمله فهو راج والشئ مرجو وهى مرجوة
63. مرحة
يقال مرح فلان مرحا: اشتد مرحه ونشاطه وتبختر واختال فهو مرح والجمع مرحى ومرحة فرحة وابتسامة على شفاه الأهل أما مرحة فهي شديدة المرح والفرح تحب الناس وتحسن لقاءهم سعيدة بهم أما مرحى فهى كلمة تعجب تقال للرامي أو الخطيب او نحوهما إذا أصاب فهي جمع مرح والمرح شدة الفرح أو النشاط والعجب والاختيال
64. مرداس
مفعال من الردس وهو ان تقذف صخرة بصخرة لتكسرها فذلك ردس يقال: ردسته ردسا اذا قذفته بحجر
65. مردن
مردن: مغزل
66. مرزوقة
من الأسماء المتفائلة والمرزوقة خير من المحرومة والرزق متعدد الأنواع: فالناس هذا حظه مال وذاك علم وذاك مكارم الاخلاق والناس يتفاءلون بالمرزوقة لينعموا بمزيد من الرزق
67. مرفت
مرفت مروة - أو مروءة حرفت باللفظ التركى والمروءة أجمل الصفات
68. مرقال
مفعال من قولهم ارقل البعير فهو مرقل وهو مشى فوق الخبيب شبيه بالجمز والرقلة النحلة الطويلة
69. مرنان
المرنان: القوس ويقال قوس مرنان وسحابة مرنان مصوتة والرنين الصوت والصياح ويقال ارنت القوس فى انباضها وارنت المراة فى نوحها وارنت الحمامة فى سجعها وارنت السحابة فى رعدها وارن الماء فى خريره وأنت مرنان ذات صوت حزين عند الغناء أو البكاء ورنا اليه اصغى وأنت مرنان تحسنين الاصغاء
70. مرهوبة
من كان مرهوب الجانب يخافه الناس ويعملون له ألف حساب وفى زماننا حيث تكثر الذئاب البشرية تسلم من شرهم من كانت مرهوبة وفى المثل رهبوت خير من رحموت أى لأن ترهب خير من أن ترحم والرهبة كالهيبة قد تكون عن اجلال واحترام لشخصيتها القوية الآسرة
71. مروان
فعلان من المروة وهى حجارة النار السمر التى يقتدح بها وربما سميت الحجارة الرقاق البيض التى تبرق فى الشمس مروا والمرو - ايضا - نبات عطرى وضروب من الصوان
72. مروة
المرو نبات عطري طبي والمرو ضروب من الصوان توجد فى الأرض على أشكال شتى أهمها الرمال والمرو حجارة بيض رقاق براقة تقدح منها النار والمروة جبل بمكة والمروءة وتقال مروة من جمعت اسمى الأخلاق
73. مروج
والمرج أرض واسعة ذات نبات ومرعى للدواب والجمع مروج ويقال مرج الناس مرجا اختلطوا ومرج الأمر مروجا التبس واختلط
74. مريد
المريد التمر المنقوع فى اللبن المرداء الأرض الخالية من النبات المريد: الخبيث المتمرد الشرير وكل شئ دلك حتى استرخى فهو مريد والماء باللبن مريد
75. مريم
قال فى القاموس المحيط: والمريم كمقعد التى تحب حديث الرجال ولا تفجر واسم وقد جاء فى اسماء البنات أخذ العبرانيون اسم مريم عن اليونان وجعلوه ماري واختلف العلماء فى تفسيره فبعضهم يقول: عابدة زاهدة والاخرون قالوا مملوءة مرارة واللاتين والفرنسيون يعنون بكلمة مريم الممتلئة نعمة بينما الانجليز والامريكيون يفسرونها بالسامية اشارة الى كثرة بنات الملوك اللائى حملن هذا الاسم فاليونان والعرب والروس يقولونه مريم والفرنسيون ماري والانجليز ماري واللاتين ماريا وبعض الامريكيين يختصرون الاسم فيجعلونه ماي وهو عندهم وعند الانجليز اسم شهر آيار المريمي
76. مزايا
لست مزية واحدة ولكنك مزايا وانما يتفاضل الناس بمزاياهم فهنيئا لك بذات المزايا من كان خلقيا وقد تكون المزايا مهارات وقدرات تتيح لك التفوق المزية الفضيلة وهنيئا لمن كان لها مزية على غيرها
77. مزنة
المزن: السحاب يحمل الماء والواحدة مزنة فهى المطرة، والمطرة تحمل الخير والغوث والرحمة واول الغيث قطرة ثم ينهمر، وابن مزنة الهلال يخرج من بين السحاب أما مزينة فهى مصغر مزنة
78. مسافر
مفاعل من السفر والسفر وهم القوم المسافرون
79. مستورد
مستفعل من الورود ويسمى الشجاع واراد فى بعض اللغات
80. مسرة
يقال: سره سرورا ومسرة أفرحه، واسمك يا مسرة من الاسماء المتفائلة التى تبعث فى النفس الامل فى حياة جميلة بعيدة عن الاحزان والمسرة أطراف الرياحين يحيون بها الناس ويسرونهم
81. مسرورة
مادمت مسرورة فسوف تدخلين السرور على من يعايشونك، والمسرورة: من حيوها عند قدومها بالمسرة وهى أطراف الرياحين
82. مسروق
مفعول من قولهم سرق الشىء اذا ضعف والسرق ضرب من الحرير وذكر الاصمعى ان اصله سره اى جيد واحسب اشتقاق سراقة من الشىء المسروق
83. مسطح
واشتقاقه من شيئين: اما من عمود الخباء والجمع مساطح او هو من السطح وهو مبربد التمر بلغة اهل نجد والسطح معروف والسطيح الزَمنُ الذى لايطيق الحركة وسطيح الكاهن معروف
84. مسعر
المسعر الخشبة التى يحرك بها النار
85. مسعودة
يقال: سعد سعدا: ابتعد عنه الشقاء ويقال: سعد الله فلانا سعدا: وفقه فهو مسعود وهى مسعود حياتها يمن وتوفيق
86. مسكة
المسك (بكسر الميم) نوع من الطيب القطعة منه مسكة ومسك البر نبت أطيب من الخزامى والمسك بفتح الميم الجلد والقطعة منه مسكة اما مسيكة فانه يقال: سقاء مسيك لا ينضح وما فيه مسيك خير يرجى والمسيكة: أرض مبتلة لا تنشف الماء لصلابتها ومادمت مسيكة وفى بيتكم مسيكة ففيه خير يرجى والمسيكة البخيلة الممسكة
87. مسهر
من قولهم سهرنى اسهارا وسهرت انا سهرا والسهر والساهور زعموا القمر لغة سريانية
88. مسهر
طائر حسن الصوت يحيى الليل بصوته مع الساهرين
89. مسور
سمت العرب سوارا ومساورا ومسورا وسورة والسورة الوثبة واثر المجد وعلامته وفى التسمية بها شدة وحدة ونظر بعيد سديد ويقال سار يسور سورا كما يسور السبع اى يواثب وسوار الذهب حلية يزدان بها
90. مشاعل
المشعل: آلة الشعل والايقاد والاضرام، وانت مشاعل: والمشعل القنديل وانت مشاعل على الطريق تضيء ولا تحرق ولم لا تكونين شعلة نشاط او شعلة ذكاء وشعلة انتاج وعمل يا مشاعل
91. مشعل
اناء من ادم ينتبذ فيه والمشعل الة الشعل والايقاد والاضرام وكذلك المشعال اما مشعل بفتح الميم فهو القنديل ونحوه
92. مشكاة
المشكاة: كوة فى الحائط غير نافذة يوضع فيها المصباح وفى التنزيل العزيز (كمشكاة فيها مصباح) والمشكاة: مايحمل عليه او يوضع فيه القنديل او المصباح ومن يزر المساجد الاثرية يجد فى كل ركن مشكاة مدلاة يتجلى فيها الفن والجمال وروعة الزخرفة الاسلامية
93. مشيئة
المشيئة: الارادة (وما تشاءون الا ان يشاء الله) وهكذا كنت مشيئة
94. مشيرة
يقول اللغويون: شار الرجل العسل أى: استخرجه من الخلية وأشار فلان على العسل أعانه على شوره أى: جنيه وانت مشيرة معينة على جني الثمار الحلوة لحياة سعيدة والمشيرة أيضا: من تنصح قومها مبينة صواب رأيها والمشيرة: الاصبع السبابة فاختاري لنفسك ما يحلو
95. مصطفى
المصطفى المفضل المختار وربنا سبحانه اصطفى آدم ونوحا وآل ابراهيم على العالمين وما اجمل ان يكون اسما على مسمى فما اشد حاجة الناس بعد ان اختلط الحابل بالنابل الى عملية اصطفاء
96. مصعب
المصعب من الرجل المسود ويقول ابن دريد واشتقاق مصعب من الفحل من الابل يترك للضراب ولا يستعمل فيقولون فحل مصعب وصعب والصعب العسر والابى وضد الهزل وقد سمت العرب صعبا ومصعبا
97. مصقلة
مفعلة من الصقل وفى الصقل تجلية وتهذيب وتنميق وتعهد بالتربية
98. مصونة
من كانت مصونة فهى محفوظة فى مكان أمين من عبث العابثين عرضها مصون لايعيبها عبث أو مجون والذات المصونة لا تمس ولا تتعرض للابتذال
99. مضر
واشتقاقه من اللبن المضير وهو الحامض ويقال مضر الله لك الثناء طيبه لك وتمضر انتسب الى مضر
100. مضيئة
من كانت مضيئة فهى منيرة مشرقة ومن كانت مضيئة فهى تنير الطريق لبني قومها ولمن يهمها أمرهم وفى الاضاءة اظهار
101. مطعم
مفعل من قولهم اطعم يطعم اطعاما وطعمت انا اطعم طعما اذا اكلت ومطعمة الطير الجارح اصبعه التى يأكل بها وقد سمت العرب طعمة وطعيما ومطعما وبنو مطعم الطير بطن منهم والطعمة كل ما يطعم والرزق والخراج والغنيمة والمطعم المرزوق فى الصيد
102. مطلوبة
كل مطلوب محبوب مرغوب وانت مطلوبة وشتان بين الطالب والمطلوب
103. مطيع
كان اسمه العاصى فسماه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم مطيعا وفى الطاعة انقياد موافقة والمطاوع المطيع الموافق والمطوع المتطوع للجهاد ونحوه من اعمال الخير والمطوع من يطوع الصعب ويخضعه ومن يزين لك الخير ويشجعك عليه
104. مطيعة
فى الطاعة انقايد وخضوع والطاعة تكون لله ولرسوله ولأولى الأمر، والطاعة تكون مصحوبة بالرغبة فلا إكراه فيها انها تصدر عن شخصية لها ارادتها ورأيها وفرق بين مطيعة وعاصية (ان المحب لمن يحب مطيع)
105. معاذة
عندما ننطق هذا الاسم بفتح الميم فقد يراد به التعويذة فالمعاذة العوذة والعوذة التميمة والعوذة الرقية يرقى بها الانسان من فزع اوجنون والمعاذ الملجأ الذى يلجأ إليه فى الشدائد عذت بمعاذ ومعاذة بضم الميم محصنة باسم الله
106. معالى
معالي الأمور: جمع معلاه وهى الرفعة والشرف
107. معانى
معانى توحى بالترابط والتكامل والتنسيق وهو من الأسماء المشتركة
108. معاوية
واشتقاقه من قولهم تعاوى القوم اذا تداعوا الى حرب وغيرها واستعوى بنو فلان بنى فلان استنصروهم والمعاوية الكلبة الطالبة للكلب وجرو الثعلب والكلب ويقول ابن دريد معاوية من قولهم عوت الكلبة فعاوت الكلاب فهى معاوية اذا عووا معها
109. معد
واشتقاق معد اما من العدد فكان اصله معدد على وزن مفعل واما ان يكون المعد وهو اللحم فى مرجع كتف الفرس والتمعدد تمام الشدة والقوة ويقول ابن دريد ربما كان اشتقاقه من المعد الصلابة وقد سمت العرب معيدا ومعددا ومعدان والمعد البطن والجنب من الانسان وموضع رجلى الراكب من الفرس وحى من العرب كانوا اهل قشف وغلظ فى المعاش
110. معزة
موضع اعزاز واكرام ولها فى النفس مودة ومحبة ومن كانت لها معزة خاصة فهى ملء السمع والعين والقلب وكيف لا وهى معزة
111. معزوزة
لها مكانة فى قومها يعزونها ويصونونها ويحبونها وهى فى مكان من العز لا ينال ومن كانت معزوزة كانت عزيزة منيعة
112. معشر
اما من قولهم للجماعة يا معشر الناس واما من قولهم كريم المعشر والعشرة والمعاشرة والمعشر كل جماعة امرهم واحد واهل الرجل وعشرى منسوب الى العشر او من كان عاشر اخوته او من اخذ عشر الاموال والعاشور اليوم العاشر من المحرم ومن يحصل على العشر والعشار قابض العشر
113. معقل
الموضع الذى تعقل فيه الوعول اى تتحصن وهو امتع موضوع بالجبل
114. معمر
طويل العمر او من شأنه ان يعمر ولا يخرب
115. معونة
المعونة: العون والاعانة ومن كانت معونة فانها لن تبخل بمعونتها على قومها وقد رأينا ما للمعونة من اثر فى انقاذ حياة المنكوبين وانت معونة لمن هم فى حاجة الى معونة مادية ام معنوية والدول اليوم اصبحت تتطلع الى معونة كان الله فى عونك
116. معيط
تصغير امعط واشتقاقه من الذئب اذا تمعط شعره عن جلده وتمعط جلد السنام اذا تشقق
117. معينة
الله نعم المعين ومن تقف الى جانب من يحتاجون المساعدة والمعاونة فهى معينة وهكذا طلب الاسلام منا ان نتعاون على البر والتقوى لا على الاثم والعدوان
118. مغاني
وصف المتنبي حدائق بين العراق وايران فى شعب بوان فقال: مغاني الشعب طيبا فى المغاني بمنزلة الربيع من الزمان والمغاني: جمع مغنى وهو المنزل الذى غنى به اهله جمعه مغان وانت مغان وقد تكون هناك واحدة تغني عن غيرها ولا يغني غيرها عنها
119. مفاخر
المفخر والفخرة: ما فخر به والجمع مفاخر والناس يتباهون بمالهم وما لقومهم من محاسن وانت لست مفخرة واحدة ولكن مفاخر
120. مفرج
مفعل من فرجت الشىء افرجه فرجا اذا وسعته وفى التفريج توسعة وفيه كشف للهم والغم
121. مفيدة
الحياة اخذ وعطاء وانت مفيدة تفيدين من يحيطون بك مالا أو علما أو نفعا ويقال: أفاد واستفاد بمعنى فاأت مفيدة تستفيدين المعرفة ممن حولك ولا تضيعين الفرص وكأنك ترددين قول الشاعر: اذا مر بى يوم ولم استفد علما ولم اكتسب خلقا فماذاك من عمرى! فكونى كما تشائين مفيدة او مستفيدة فأنت فى الحالين مفيدة
122. مقاعس
مفاعل من القعس وهو ان ينخزل عن اصحابه او يقعد عنهم
123. مقبولة
اعلان من الاهل عن قبول هدية الله اليهم فانت مقبولة والقبول: الرضا بالشيء وميل النفس اليه وانت مقبولة فى عيون الرائين والكل يأمل ان يكون عند الله مقبولا انه امل (فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا) والله لا يخيب آملاً
124. مقداد
من قددت الشىء اقده قدا ويمكن ان يراد به الحديدة التى يقد بها وهى المقد
125. مقصودة
تقصد فى الحاجات حيث يفد عليها قصاد الحاجات ويتوجه اليها الناس عامدين ومن كانت مقصودة كانت مشهورة معروفة محبوبة مرغوبة
126. مقلد
المقلد موضع القلادة وموضع نجاد السيف على المنكبين والسابق من الخيل ومن قلد عملا من الاعمال ومقلد بلغ اشده وينطقه العامة في مصر مقلد
127. مكية
منسوبة الى مكة المكرمة وكفاها ذلك تشريفا وتكريما
128. ملاذ
يلجأ اليها والملاذ: الملجأ والحصن
129. ملاك
ملك فيها شفافية وصفاء وطهر ونقاء وملاك الأمر أساسه
130. ملداء
الأملد: الناعم اللين من الناس ومن الغصون والمرأة أملود وأملودة كذلك والملداء ايضا مؤنث الاملد وامراة ملداء ناعمة مستوية القامة[/COLOR]*

----------


## علي pt

*131. ملساء
الملساء مؤنث الاملس والجلد الاملس الذى لم يتعلق به ذم والناقة الملسى: تبلغ النهاية فى السرعة والملاسة توحى بالنعومة وقد يكون الملس باللسان تملقا ومداهنة ويقال: ملس ملسا: لان ونعم فهو املس وهى ملساء
132. ملكة
الملكة صفة راسخة فى النفس او استعداد عقلى خاص لتناول اعمال معينة بحذق ومهارة مثل: الملكة العددية والملكة اللغوية والملكة الملك يقال هو ملكة يمينى وفلان حسن الملكة يحسن معاملة خدمه وحشمه اما مليكة فهى تصغير ملكة والمليكة الصحيفة وملكية منسوبة الى الملك
133. مليحة
يقال: ملح الشيء ملاحة بهج وحسن منظره فهو مليح وهى مليحة
134. ممتازة
يقولون: امتاز الشيء بدا فضله على مثله وانفصل عن غيره وانعزل وانت ممتازة بمالك من مميزات
135. ممدوحة
من يثني عليها بما لها من الصفات والمحاسن والمواقف
136. ممشوقة
مشقت الجارية مشقا قل لحمها ورقت اعضاؤها وانت ممشوقة ويقال: ممشوقة القد ويقال: قد ممشوق طويل مع دقة وجارية ممشوقة حسنة القوام قليلة اللحم
137. منارة
المنارة: الشمعة ذات السراج والمئذنة - وما يقام فى الموانىء لتهتدى به السفن وانت منارة الادب والعلم والرأى والفكر يهتدي بك الطلاب
138. مناف
صنم وسمت العرب عبد مناف من ناف ينوف واناف ينيف اذا ارتفع وعلا والمناف المرتقى ويقال جبل عالى المناف واصل مناف منوف على وزن مفعل من النوف فقلبوا فتحة الواو على النون فانفتح ما قبل الواو فصارت الفا ساكنة والنوف السنام وبه سمى الرجل نوفا وقد سموا ما تخفضه الخاتنة نوفا كناية عن البظر والنوف الصوت واسفل الذيل والسنام العالى ويقال: ناف الشىء نوفا علا وارتفع واشرف على غيره فهو نائف وتخفف الهمزة فيقال نايف والمبالغة فى الزيادة وعلو القدر نواف
139. مناف
يقال: جبل عالى المناف المرتقى أما منيفة فهى تامة الطول والحسن نايفة الزائدة على غيرها فى أمر ما
140. منال
عطاء من الله ونعمة تعترف بها والنوال: النصيب والعطاء، نائلة: صنم، عطية كثيرة النوال، نولة: حصن أعطية
141. منانة
المنانة الفخورة على من اعطت حتى تفسد عطاءها والمنانة التى تعطى عطاء غامزا
142. مناهل
المنهل المورد أى: الموضع الذى فيه المشرب والمنزل فى المفازة على طريق السفار لان فيه ماء والجمع مناهل والناهلة المترددة على المناهل وعلى رأسها مناهل العلم والاخلاق ونهلة أى: شرب مرة واحدة والمنهل الشرب الاول والشارب شرب حتى روى فهو ناهل وهى ناهلة
143. منة
المنة الاحسان والانعام وينطقها الاتراك منت
144. منتصر
الفائز ،الرابح ،الظافر ،الغالب ،والمُنتقِم من الظالم
145. منتهى
انتهى الشيء بلغ نهايته وانتهى الشيء اليه وصل يقال: انتهى اليه الخبر وانتهى اليه المثل وانتهى بنا المسير الى موضع كذا وانتهى عن كف اليه ينتهى المجد والكرم وعندها يتحقق الامل ويصل الانسان الى غايته وهى فى منتهى الجمال والعلم والكمال اليها تشد الرحال وبين يديها تجتمع الآمال
146. منثورة
الكلام الجيد يلقى بغير وزن ولا قافية منثور وهناك شعر منثور وانت كقصيدة منثورة والمنثور جنس زهر ذي رائحة ذكية يكثر في مصر واحدته منثورة وانت منثورة فيك الجمال والعطر
147. منجى
فيها النجاة والفوز واليها يلجأ والمنجى مكان النجاة وما ارتفع من الارض
148. منحة
المنحة العطية وتستمد المنحة قيمتها ممن منحها واعطاها فيا منحة الله هنيئا لك
149. منذر
مفعل من الانذار وقد سمت العرب منذرا ونذيرا ومنذرة والنذير والانذار والمنذر ويقال هو نذيرة الجيش طليعتهم الذى يعلمهم وينذرهم بأمر العدو والمنذر من ينذر قومه ويخوفهم مما يكاد يحل بهم
150. منشودة
انت منشودة مطلوبة نشدك ابواك فى رحلة البحث عن الولد فكنت والناس ينشدونك فى قضاء مصالحهم ويرجعون اليك وانت الامل المنشود وانت انشودة جميلة يرددها القوم على ايقاع واحد
151. منصور
مفعول من النصر من قولهم ناصرى ونصيرى ورجل نصر فى معنى ناصر من قوله تعالى:(قال من أنصارى الى الله) آل عمران 52 والنصر: العطاء وقد سمت العرب نصرا ومنصورا ونصيرا ومن الاسماء المتداولة عندنا عبد الناصر ونصار ونصير وكان العرب اهل نصرة والانصار ناصروا النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حين هاجر اليهم والانصارى منسوب الى الانصار ومنتصر على خصمه وممتنع من ظالمه ومنتقم لنفسه ونصر ناصر
152. منصورة
امل يتمناه الابوان ان تكونى دائما منصورة على عدوك مؤيدة بعون الله ناجية ممن عاداه
153. منظورة
السيد المنظور من يرجى فضله وانت منظورة والشيء المنظور ترمقه الابصار اشتهاء ورغبة وانت منظورة والطفل المنظور معين (مصاب بالعين) محسود وانت منظورة
154. منعية
المنعة العزة والقوة والمنيع القوى الشديد ذو المناعة، منيعة والمناعة الحصانة من المرض ونحوه والوالدان يتمنيان لك ان تكونى منيعة
155. منقذ
من قولهم: انقذه ينقذه انقاذا اذا نجاه على غيره
156. منكدر
اما من قولهم انكدر النجم اذا انقض يهوى او من قولهم ا نكدرالماء وتكدر اذا اختلط صفوه بالكدر والكدر ضرب من القطا والكدراء طائر واكيدر صاحب دومة الجندل ويقال انكدر فى سيره اسرع وانقض والمنكدر طريق من العراق الى مكة كان يسلك فيما مضى والكدرة غبرة غير كدرة وقد سمت العرب الكدر وكديرا
157. منهب
مفعل من النهب والنهب والنهاب واحد
158. منى
تمناك ابواك فجئت محققة مناهم فأنت منى والمنى جمع أمنية والامنية: البغية وجمعها أمانى والمنية: هى الامنية غير ان جمع الاولى منى وجمع الثانية أمانى (منى ان تكن حقا تكن احسن المنى والا فقد عشنا بها زمنا رغدا)
159. منيبة
المنيب: المطر الكثير وانت منيبة والمنيب من اناب الى الله ورجع اليه مرة بعد اخرى وانت منيبة والمنيب من اناب غيره ليقوم مقامه وينوب عنه وانت منيبة
160. منيرة
تنيرين حياة الاسرة وتبددين ما قد يكون من ظلام يقال: انار أى أضاء ويقال أنار الشجر ازهر خرج نواره ويقال انار النبات ظهر وحسن وانار فلان اشرق وحسن لونه وانت منيرة مشرقة الوجه حسنة اللون وانار المكان اضاءه وانار الامر وضحه وبينه
161. منيفة
ناف الشيء علا وارتفع واناف الشي ارتفع يقال: اناف البناء وانت منيفة عالية القدر ويقال امرأة منيفة تامة الطول والحسن
162. مها
المهاة: الشمس ويقال للكواكب مها ويقال: للثغر النقى اذا ابيض وكثر ماؤه مها والمهاة الحجارة البيض التى تبرق وهى البلور والمهاة البلورة التى تبرق لشدة بياضها وقيل: هى الدرة والجمع مها، المها البلور والمهاة بقرة الوحش فاذا شبهت المرأة بالمهاة فى العينين فإنما يعنى بها البقرة فاذ شبهت المراة بالمهاة فى البياض فانما يعنى بها البلورة او الدرة على الشبه بالبلورة والدرة سميت بذلك
163. مهاجر
مفاعل من الهجرة ومن الهجران وهو الاصل كانه هجر بلده وقومه وخرج عنهم والمهاجر من هجر السوء
164. مهجة
المهجة دم القلب والمهجة الروح والمهجة من كل شيء خالصه وانت مهجة
165. مهدية
من كانت مهدية فهى على صراط مستقيم وان الهدى هدى الله وقد يراد بها مهداة والهدية تقابل بالشكر وقد يراد بها ان تكون منسوبة الى المهدي
166. مهلهل
يقال ثوب هلهال اذا كان رقيقا وسمى المهلهل بذلك لانه كان يهلهل الشعر اى يرققه ولا يحكمه
167. مهيبة
مهيبة ذات هيبة ووقار واحترام وشخصية قوية وموضوع اجلال وتعظيم والمهيبة: التى تحذر وتخاف لهيبتها فاذا كانت مضمومة الميم فمعناها الداعية الى العمل او تركه والصائحة بالقوم ليقفوا او ليتحركوا
168. مودة
المودة: المحبة والمودة: الكتاب او الكتب وبه فسر ما فى التنزيل العزيز (تلقون إليهم بالمودة)
169. موفقة
من الاسماء المتفائلة التى تعبر عن مشاعر الاهل للوليدة بحياة موفقة والتوفيق من الله ومن وفقه الله فقد ألهمه الخير والتوفيق من الله للعبد سد طريق الشر وسهل طريق الخير وفى ريف مصر يسمون وفيقة أى: جاءت على وفاق وجاءت ملائمة للمراد او تحمل راية الوفاق
170. موهبة
الموهبة: غدير ماء صغير، الموهبة الاستعداد الفطرى لدى المرء للبراعة فى فن أو نحوه أما الموهبة: فهى السحابة تقع حيث وقعت والموهبة غدير ماء صغير والموهبة العطية وربما اطلقت على الموهوب والجمع مواهب
171. مى
من الأسماء الشاعرية التى جرت على ألسنة الشعراء قديما، مما جعلها خاصة بالشعر ويقول فيها الشاعر: وكنت اذا ما جئت ميا ازورها أرى الارض تطوى ويدنو بعيدها، وصالون الانسة مى كان ملتقى الشعراء والادباء فى عصرنا الحديث أما مية فقد زعموا ان القردة الانثى تسمى مية وبها سميت المرأة وفى صغار القردة طرافة محببة تجذب الانتباه وترسم البسمة على الشفاه أما ميا فهى بنت اد بنت مدينة فارقين فأضيفت اليها فقيل ميا فارقين هذا ولم يسم العرب مايا لانها كانت رمز الخصب والربيع عند اليونان والرومان
172. ميادة
ماد الغصن: وتمايل وفلان تثنى وتبختر وانت ميادة
173. مياسة
كل نجم شديد اللمعان ماس ميسا وميسانا تبختر واختال فهو مائس ومياس ويقال غصنك المياس وانت مياسة تتبخترين وتختالين كثيرا ميساء تميس وتختال وكذا مايسة وكذا ميس تبختر واختيال مائسة مختالة متبخترة ميسون حسنة الوجه والقد
174. ميالة
ميالة تتمايل فى مشيتها وتتبختر كثيرة الميل وهى ميالة لفعل الخير وميالة لاقاربها وذويها
175. ميثاء
ماث الشيء: مرسه بيده حتى تنحل اجزاؤه فيصير لينا والميثاء الرملة السهلة والرابية الطيبة والميثاء التلعة التى تعظم حتى تكون مثل نصف الوادى او ثلثيه وميثه الدهر حنكه وذللـه وميثاء اسم المرأة والامتياث طيب العيش والرفاهية
176. ميرة
الميرة الطعام يجمع للسفر ونحوه وطعام المسافر فيه بساطة وخفة ومن يراها يشبع فليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان وهى غذاء القلوب والنفوس
177. ميسرة
مفعلة من اليسر وقد اشتقت العرب من اليسر اشياء كثيرة منها يسار وايسر ويسر وياسر ويسرى منسوب الى اليسر وهو الاستغناء عن الغير واليسر ضد العسر وقد امرنا ان نيسر ولا نعسر وميسرة مصدر ميمى وهى السهولة او الغنى والثراء وياسر هو الذى يتولى قسمة الجزور فى الميسر والضارب او اللاعب بالقداح فى الميسر واليسار السهولة او الغنى والثروة والسعة والرخاء وابو اليسر ضد العسر
178. ميسم
ميسم السمة من يبدو عليها آثر الحسن والجمال والميسم اسم للآلة التى يوسم بها كالمكواة
179. ميسورة
ميسورة غنية لم تعرف العسر والميسور اليسر والميسورة السهلة الممكنة ميسر موفق ميسرة فيها غنى وسهولة
180. ميلاء
الميلاء: شجرة كثيرة الفروع وميل الشيء ميلا كان مائلا خلقة فهو أميل وهى ميلاء ويقال مال الى الحق أحبه وانحاز له ويقال: مال به الحق
181. ميمونة
الميمونة: المباركة ذات اليمن واليمنى خلاف اليسرى واليمنى المباركة وكذا الميمونة*

----------


## علي pt

*[COLOR="rgb(85, 107, 47)"]1. نائل
النائل ما ينال ويدرك والعطية والولد خير عطية من الله
2. نائلة
النوال: النصيب والعطاء والنوال: الجود، والنائل: كثرة النوال وانت نائلة: عطية جاد بها ربنا على ابويك ونائلة: ما تريدين ان شاء الله
3. نابغ
النابغ والنابغة المبرز فى علمه او فنه والعظيم الشأن
4. نابل
النابل الحاذق بالشىء وحامل النبل اما نبيل فهو من عظم وشرف واحسنت تربيته فنبلت اخلاقه ويقال رجل نبيل الرأي جيده
5. نابه
من كان نابها فهو شريف صاحب ذكر حسن والنابه من كان غير خامل يقال نبه الرجل نباهة ارتفع ذكره فهو نبيه اما منبه فهو يثير الانتباه ويحقق التنبيه ومن الاسماء العربية نبيه تصغير نبه وهو الشىء يضيع فلا يطلب لهوانه او لقلته
6. نابهة
النباهة: الشرف وعلو الذكر والاشتهار والفطنة فهو نابه وهى نابهة نبيهة: الشريفة ذات الذكر الحسن والتى ليست بخاملة بلغت الغاية من الذكاء والفطنة
7. ناتل
من الاسماء العربية القديمة يقال نتل من بين القوم اى تقدم
8. ناثر
من يجيد الكتابة ويملك اسرار الكلمة وهناك من ينثرون الورود وفاء واعترافا بالفضل لذويه ومن ينثرون الخير
9. ناثرة
الناثر من يجيد الكتابة نثرا وانت ناثرة وقد يصبح الشعر منثورا بما فيه من خيال وجمال وانت ناثرة وهناك من ينثرون الورود فى طريق المنتصرين والفائزين تقديرا لهم ووفاء واعترافا بفضلهم وانت ناثرة والمرأة النثور كثيرة الولد وانت ناثرة واسمك من الاسماء المفائلة وفى الدر النثير جمال وروعة وبهاء وأنت ناثرة
10. ناجح
فى النجاح فوز وظفر وليس فى الدنيا احلى من النجاح فى رحلة الحياة والاسم يوحى بالامل ويمنح الثقة ويعطى صاحبه دفعة فى طريق العمل والنجاح الظفر وادراك الغاية
11. ناجحة
اسمك من الاسماء المتفائلة الآملة فى الله خيرا فالنجاح فوز وظفر بالمراد وانت ان شاء الله ناجحة وفى النجاح ادارك الغاية وان ناجحة وسواء كان اسمك ناجحة ام نجاحا فالفوز فى انتظاركما والظفر هدفكما
12. ناجلة
يقولون نجل الولد: نسله وانجبه فاصبح له انجال وانت ناجلة أى: منجبة نسلا كراما ينتمون الى ام فاضلة اما انت يا نجلاء فمن كانت واسعة العينين حسنتهما فان العرب يسمونها نجلاء وقد تغنى الشعراء قديما بالأعين النجل
13. ناجى
يرجى ان تصاحبه النجاة فى حياته والنجاة خلاص من الاذى اما نجى فهو حلو المناجاة عذب الحديث مسامر وقد يضاف الى لفظ الجلالة فيقال نجى الله وهل هناك اجمل من مناجاة الله ويقال نجى فلان اى مسامره
14. ناجية
ناجية: اسم متفائل صاحبتها النجاة منذ ولادتها ويرجى أن تلازمها نجاة: خلاص من الاذى لها ولمن حولها نجوى: حديث خفى بين متحابين نجية: حلوة المناجاة عذبة الحديث مسامرة
15. نادر
النادر فى علمه وخلقه وشأنه وبيانه ورجولته والرجال قليل
16. نادرة
النادرة: الطرفة من القول وانت نادرة زمانك وفريدة عصرك علما وخلقا وشأنا وبيانا
17. نادى
نادى الرجل اهله وعشيرته والنادى السخى الجيد
18. نادية
النادية: الناصية وانت نادية تشغلين ناحية من نواحى الاهل ويقال: ندى الشيء ندى ونداوة ابتل والارض اصابها ندى فهى ندية وانت نادية او ندية وفى النبات الندى جمال وتألق وحيوية ندى والندى بخار الماء يتكاثف فى طبقات الجو الباردة فى اثناء الليل ويسقط على الارض قطرات صغيرة يفتق الازهار والورود فيفوح عطرها والندى: الجود والسخاء والخير
19. ناشئة
الناشئة: هى التى شبت ونمت وكم يكون جميلا حين تنشأ فى عبادة الله نشأة حسنة وينشأنا ناشئ الفتيان منا على ما كان عوده ابوه
20. ناشد
ينشد الكمال ويعمل على تحقيق الآمال ويطلب العلا والمجد
21. ناشدة
الناشدة: من تنشد الكمال وتعمل على تحقيق الامال والناشدة المتذكرة والمذكرة والمعطفة
22. ناشىء
الناشىء الغلام جاوز حد الصغر وشب
23. ناصح
فى النصح ارشاد الى ما فيه صلاح والناصح نقى القلب لاغش فيه والنصح اخلاص المشورة ومن يسمى نصحى فهو منسوب الى النصح
24. ناصع
الناصع الابيض الصافى وفى النصاعة صفاء ووضوح وفى النصاعة بيان وظهور والنصاع الخالص الصافى
25. ناصعة
من كانت ناصعة فهى بيضاء صافية وفى النصاعة صفاء ووضوح وفى النصاعة بيان وظهور والناصعة الخالصة الصافية يقال: أبيض ناصع وأحمر ناصع ويقال: حق ناصع ظاهر وحسب ناصع خالص من كل لؤم وانت ناصعة
26. ناصف
يقال نصف القوم خدمهم وخادم القوم سيدهم والناصف القاسم المال نصفين
27. ناضج
اكتمل فكره وعقله
28. ناظم
الناظم منسق يترك لمسات جمالية فيما يقوم به فهو يؤلف بين الاشياء ويضم بعضها الى بعض كما ينظم اللؤلؤ المنثور فى سلك فيصبح عقدا منظوما ونظيم والمنظوم المتناسق ونظمى منسوب الى النظم والتنسيق
29. ناظمة
الناظمة: منسقة تترك لمسات جمالية فيما تقوم به فهى تؤلف بين الاشياء وتضم بعضها الى بعض كما ينظم اللؤلؤ المنثور في سلك فيصبح عقدا منظوما نظيمة: جاءت متناسقة الاجزاء والاعضاء جل خالقها ومبدعها فهى منظومة وهى نظيمة وقصيدة شعر وهى كذلك كثيرة نظم الاشياء وكثيرة الشعر نظيمة: ناظمة منظومة
30. ناعم
لين مستو مستقيم
31. ناعمة
ناعمة: لينة مستوية مستقيمة والجمع نواعم ويقال طير ناعمة سمان وثياب ناعمة لينة والناعمة الروضة وانت ناعمة نعيمة: تتمتع وتنعم بحياة سعيدة تحيا فيها منعمة غضة العيش وحسنة الحال نعيمة البال هادئته تنعم بالراحة وسكنية النفس نعمى: والنعمى النعماء والخفض والدعة والمال نعمت: هى نعمة من الله تقابل بالشكر وفتح الاتراك تاءها والنعمة: ما انعم به من رزق ومال وغيرهما والنعمة: الحال الحسنة والنعمة : الصنيعة ويقال لك عندى نعمة لا تنكر منة وفضل نعم: وجمع النعمة نعم تبقى نعمات وسواء كنت نعمت بتاء فتحها الاتراك او نعمات تجمع نعما كثيرة ففيك اعتراف بنعمة الله عليك
32. نافجة
النافجة: الريح الشديدة الهبوب ويقال: سحابة نافجة كثيرة المطر والنافجة: وعاء المسك فى جسم الظبى وأنت نافجة
33. نافح
يعطى وينفح
34. نافذ
يقال رجل نافذ فى أموره ماض
35. نافذة
الرجل النافذ فى أموره ماض فيها وانت نافذة، نافذة الرأى والكلام يطل من يحيطون بك - خلالك - على العالم وفى النفوذ سلطان وقوة وفى النفوذ نفاذ وانجاز
36. نافع
من النفع والنفع ضد الضر وقد سموا نافعا ونفيعا ونفاعا وفيه افادة للغير وايصال للخير والله النافع
37. نافعة
النافعة: المنفعة وانت نافعة فانت مصدر خير والنافعة المفيدة الموصلة الى من يحيطون بها الخير وبارك الله فيمن كان مفتاحا للخير مغلاقا للشر أما نفيعة فهى كثيرة النفع خيرة
38. نامق
يقال نمق الكتاب نمقا كتبه فأحسن
39. نامى
الناس المكتمل جسما وعقلا وخلقا
40. نامية
النامى: غير الصامت من الاشياء كالنبات والحيوان والنامية الخلق والنامية من الكرم القضيب عليه العناقيد والنامية التى زاد نموها وكثر والنامية المكتملة جسما وعقلا وخلقا
41. ناهد
من الاسماء المشتركة والناهد المراهق والنهد العظيم الخلق من الناس والخيل وكل شىء دنا منك فقد نهد و نهدى الى العدو اسرع فى القتال وبرز اما نهاد فصيغة مبالغة من ناهد
42. ناهد
الناهد: المرأة التى نهد ثديها ويقال: غلام ناهد مراهق والناهدة كذلك اما النهداء فهى الرملة المشرفة التى تنبت كرام البقل نهيدة: هى الزبدة العظيمة ولباب الحنظل يعالج بالدقيق فيؤكل
43. ناهض
يقوم للامور فى نشاط ويقظة ويسرع الى ملاقاة العدو وينهض بما يتحمل من مسئوليات بعزيمة صادقة فى يقظة واهتمام
44. ناهضة
ناهضة: تقوم فى نشاط ويقظة ناهضة الى العدو: تسرع الى ملاقاته ناهضة بمن تتولى امرهم وترعاهم ناهضة: تمضى فى عملها بعزيمة صادقة وشباب ناهض فى يقظة واهتمام بواجباتها
45. ناهل
ينهل من مناهل العلم والمعرفة والادب ويمتص الآراء والافكار من كل نبع والناهل هو الذى شرب حتى ارتوى وكذلك نهلان فهو ناهل وريان
46. ناهلة
الناهلة: المترددة على المناهل والموارد والجمع نواهل فهى تنهل من مناهل العلم والمعرفة والادب وتمتص الآراء والافكار من كل نبع ونهلة: المرة الواحدة من السقى ونهال: جمع نهلان وناهل: وهو الذى شرب حتى روى فهو ناهل وهم نهال ونهلى: ريانة شربت حتى ارتوت فاكتملت نهول: كثيرة النهل
47. ناهى
ينهاك عن تطلب غيره وله شخصيته فهو ذو امر ونهى وهو يحمل المسئولية
48. ناهية
الناهية: يقال امرأة ناهيتك من أمرأة أى: هى غاية فيما تطلب ومن بلغت الغاية كانت منتهى الأدب والناهية: صاحبة النفوذ
49. نايف
فيه علو وارتفاع
50. نبال
النبل: السهام وجمعه: نبال والنابل: الرامى وصاحب النبال ويقال: اختلط الحابل بالنابل فلا يعرف الصائد بالحبال من الصائد بالنبال اما نبيلة فهى الشريفة العظيمة يقال: اجاد غذاءها حتى نبل جسمها واحسن تربيته فنبلت اخلاقه وامرأة نبيلة الحسن: تامته والنبيلة: من كرم حسبها وحمدت شمائلها نبالة: ذكاء ونجابة وشرف نبلة: سهم نبلة: الصغير من الاحجار او الاشياء
51. نبراس
مضىء على الطريق للحيارى والتائهين
52. نبوغ
عبقرية وتفوق
53. نبوي
ينتمى الى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وجدير به ان يكون متأسيا به ومقتديا
54. نبوية
تنتمى الى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فنقول: السيرة النبوية والاحاديث النبوية ومن كانت تنتمى الى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فهى متأسية به ومقتدية
55. نبيه
عالى الشأن فطن ذكى
56. نتيجة
النتيجة: ثمرة الشيء والنتيجة: ما تفضى اليه مقدمات الحكم وفى النتيجة تتجلى ثمرة المنطق وبها يستريح العقل وتهدأ النفش
57. نتيلة
النتيلة: الوسيلة وانت نتيلة: صورة مصغرة
58. نجابة
النجابة: النباهة وبيان الفضل على من كن مثلها نجيبة: الفاضلة على مثلها النفيسة فى نوعها ونجائب الابل: خيارها ونجائب الاشياء: لبابها وخالصها
59. نجاتى
منسوب الى النجاة
60. نجاح
ليس احلى فى الدنيا من نجاح يحققه الانسان فى حياته وفى النجاح فوز وظفر بالمطلوب وانت نجاح واسمك يعطى الامل لمن ينتظرون نتيجة العمل اما نجيحة فالرجل النجيح هو الصابر والرأى النجيح هو الصواب وانت نجيحة
61. نجاشى
اسم ملك الحبشة فان جعلته عربيا فهو من النجش كما قال ابن دريد وهو كشفك الشىء وبحثك عنه
62. نجدة
الناس يطلبون النجدة والانقاذ وانت نجدة وفى النجدة شجاعة وسرعة الاغاثة والنجد ما ارتفع من الارض وصلب والجمع نجود ففيك يا نجود رفعة وصلابة فى الحق ووضوح واستبانة فان كنت نجدية فانت تنتمين الى نجد بالجزيرة العربية بين الحجاز والعراق ولنجد منزلتها عند الشعراء فكم تحدثوا عن طيب ترابها وجودة هوائها وحسن نباتها وهناك من يسمون ابنتهم نجود والنجود: المرأة العاقلة النبيلة او نجود ولا نبخل يا نجود
63. نجدى
النجد ما ارتفع من الارض وصلب ومن ينتمى الى نجد بالجزيرة العربية فهو نجدى
64. نجم
احد الاجرام السماوية المضيئة بذاتها وكل مشهور فهو نجم
65. نجمة
النجمة: كل نبات ليس له ساق قائمة والنجمة: واحدة نجم السماء فاذا دللوها وصغروها قالوا: نجيمة وفيها علو واشراق وزينة وانت نجمة او نجيمة وعندما تتألق سماء الاسرة بأنوارك فأنت نجومها يا نجوم[/COLOR]*

----------


## علي pt

*66. نجيب
يقال نجب نجابة فهو نجيب نبه وبان فضله على من كان مثله والنجيب الفاضل على مثله النفيس فى نوعه
67. نحام
من الاسماء العربية القديمة والنحمة شبيه بالكلمة يسمعها الانسان فيعرف صاحبها ولا يعرف الكلمة بعينها والنحام فرس سليك احد فرسان الجاهلية ورجل نحام بخيل لتشاغله بالسعال عن السؤال
68. ندى
الطَّل ، المطر ، الجود ، المعروف ، الخير ، الضباب ، الثرى ، البَلَل ، المدى ، المُجالسة ، شيء يُتطيَّب به كالبخور ، بُعد الصوت ، الدهن ، والنبات
69. نديد
الند والمثل والنظير
70. نديدة
النديد: الند والمثل والنظير وانت نديدة
71. نديم
مسامر ومصاحب على الشراب
72. نديمة
ليست هناك اجمل من ان يجد الانسان ابنة تنادمه وترافقه وتسامره وتصاحبه وانت نديمة يجد فيك ابواك ما يؤنس وحدتهما ويسعدهما
73. نذير
منذر ومنبه الى ما يتهدد
74. نرجس
النرجس: نبت من الرياحين والنرجس (بفتح النون او بكسرها) يزرع لجمال زهره وطيب رائحته وزهرته تشبه بها الاعين واحدته: نرجس او نرجسة
75. نزار
اشتقاقه من النزر وهو القليل
76. نزاهة
النزاهة: البعد عن السوء وترك الشبهات والنزهة التنزه وانت نزهة العين والقلب لمن احب نزيهة والنزيهة التى تزينت وتصونت وبعدت عما يشين وتنزهت عن الرذائل
77. نزيه
بعيد عن كل مكروه يتنزه عن الاقذار والرذائل والنزاهة بعد عن السوء وترك الشبهات والنازه العفيف المتكرم ونزهي كثير التنزه الى الخلاء
78. نسرين
نسرين ورد ابيض عطرى قوى الرائحة واحدته نسرينة
79. نسمة
خطرة من خطرات النسيم لينة لا تحرك شجرا ولا تعفى اثرا يتلقاها الانسان بسعادة غامرة لرقتها وحنوها حيث تهب رويدا رويدا حاملة معها طيبا وعطرا منعشا وينطقونها فى مصر مكسورة النون نسمة ويتغنون بـ نسمة العصارى
80. نسيب
النسيب المناسب والنسيب المعروف حسبه واصوله
81. نسيبة
النسيب: المناسب وانت نسيبة والنسيب الشريف المعروف حبه وأصوله وانت نسيبة فاذا ما حلا للآباء تدليل ابنتهم قالوا: نسيبة ونسيبة هى نسيبة مكبرة ونسيبة هى نسيبة مصغرة
82. نسيم
النسيم الريح اللينة الهادئه ويضرب به المثل فى الرقة
83. نشوة
النشوة: الارتياح للامر والنشاط له والنشوة: الرائحة والنشوة الخبر اول ما يرد نشوى تتخبر الاخبار او ورودها ومن كانت نشوى فهى تحس بسعادة وسرور وخفة داخلية ربانية فقد تنتشى بحديث ممتع وخبر سار وامل محقق
84. نشيط
يقول العرب نشط للامر واليه نشاطا خف له وجد فيه فهو ناشط ونشيط وفى النشاط خفة وفيه جد وفيه طيب نفس
85. نشيطة
الناس يسمون: نشيطة ونشاط وناشطة والعرب يقولون: نشط للامر واليه نشاطا خف له وجد فيه فهو ناشط ونشيط وهى ناشطة ونشيطة ومن نشط فى العمل فقط طابت نفسه له ففى النشاط خفة وفى النشاط جد وفى النشاط طيب نفس
86. نصر
فى النصر على العدو تأييد للمعتدى عليه واعانة له ونجدة فهو منصور ومن يحقق النصر فهو ناصر ومنتصر ونصار كثير النصر
87. نصرة
الناصرة: من تأخذ بيد الضعيف وتعينه وتؤيده وتنجيه وتخلصه والناصرة: قرية بالجليل من فلسطين ينسب اليها المسيح - عليه السلام والنصرة المرة من النصر والنصرة: النصر والعون نصيرة: مناصرة تنصر المظلومين وتقف الى جانبهم كثيرا والنصيرة: العطية
88. نضال
محاماة ودفاع ومباراة فى الرمى ونضلة من رجال بنى هاشم أما من نضلة الرماية أو من نضلت الراحلة اذا اعيت وهزلت
89. نضرة
نضر النبات نضرة: كان ذا رونق وبهجة ويقال: نضر وجهه ونضر لونه: فهو ناضر وهى ناضرة ونضيرة ونضرة ونضراء وفى النضارة حيوية أخاذة وبريق جذاب
90. نظيرة
النظير: المناظر والمثل والمساوى وفلان منقطع النظير منفرد والنظيرة مؤنث النظير ويقال: هو نظير قومه: افضلهم وامثلهم وجاءت نظيرة الجيش: طليعته والنظائر المشعة: ذرات لعنصر واحد ذات فاعلية اشعاعية واحدتها: النظيرة المشعة وقد يراعى فى التسيمة: * من تكثر النظر فى الامور * من تنظرها العيون فتصاب بسبب الحسد * من كانت موضع نظر من قومها ولمن أراد من الآباء اختيار ما يشاء اما نواظر: فالناظرة مؤنث الناظر والجمع نواظر، والناظرة: العين والجمع نواظر والناظر: سواد العين الذى فيه انسانها والجمع نواظر
91. نظيف
نقى من الدنس ونظيف السراويل عفيف ونظيف الاخلاق مهذب
92. نظيفة
النظافة من الايمان ومن كان نقيا من الدنس فهو نظيف وهى نظيفة وتمتد النظافة لتشمل اليد والقلب واللسان فمن نظف قلبه فقد صانه عما يدنسه من الشبهات والمحرمات ومن تنظف فقد ترفع عما يشين وتنزه ونظيف السراويل: عفيف ونظيف الاخلاق: مهذب
93. نظيم
منظوم
94. نعناعة
النعناع: نبات بقلى طبى الواحدة نعناعة وعطر النعناع يمزج بالحلوى فيصنع منه اقراص تستحلب هى اقراص النعناع وماء النعناع: يستخرج منه بالتقطير واسمك يحمل مشاعر طيبة مع الرائحة العطرة
95. نعيم
تصغير انعم أو تصغير نعم واصله من النعمة فقد سمت العرب النعمان وهو فعلان من هذا وانعم وهو أبو بطن الازد وابو نعامة قطرى بن الفجاءة وكن نعيمان رجلا من الانصار زعموا أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يراه الا ضحك كما قال: ابن دريد ونعيم غضارة عيش وحسن حال وفى وجوده تنعم بحياة سعيدة وهدوء البال
96. نغم
النغم الكلام الخفى والمناغمة: محادثة خفية والنغمة جرس الكلمة حسن الصوت فى القراءة وغيرها والصوت الموقع والجمع انغام واناغيم ولست نغمة واحدة ولكنك نغم
97. نفحة
النفحة الطيب الذى ترتاح له النفس والنفحة العطية وانت نفحة طيبة اعطاها الله ابويك
98. نفحة
النفحة: الطيب الذى ترتاح له النفس والنفحة: العطية يقال: لا يزال لفلان نفحات وانت نفحة طيبة اعطاها الله لأبويك
99. نفيس
ما كان نفيسا كان عظيم القيمة يرغب فيه
100. نفيسة
ما كان نفسيا كان عظيم القيمة وانت نفيسة يا نفيسة
101. نفيل
تصغير نفل وجمع نفل أنفال والنفل ما نفله الله - عزوجل - من في المشركين والنفل ضرب من النبات أما نوفل فاشتقاقه من قولهم هذا رجل نوفل كثير النوافل
102. نقى
النقى الخالص الطاهر المصفى النظيف من الشوائب
103. نقية
النقية: الخالصة الطاهرة المصفاة النظيفة من الشوائب
104. نمر
من التنمر وهو التوعد والتهدد واصله من شراسة الخلق وبه سمى النمر السبع المعروف كما قال ابن دريد والنمرة سحابة فيها بياض وسواد وقد سمت العرب نميرا تصغيرا نمر ونمرا ونمارة وكل لون فيه سواد وبياض فهو انمر والماء النمير الناجع المرى فى الجسد ونمير الذاكى من الماء ومن الحسب
105. نهاية
النهاية: غاية الشيء وآخره والنهاية: العقل وانت بلغت الغاية بعقلك نهى: جمع نهية وهى العقل والنهية ايضا غاية الشيء وآخره منتهى: والمنتهى الغاية والنهاية ويقال: هو بعيد المنتهى
106. نهشل
نهشل الرجل اذا اسن واضطرب
107. نوار
النوار: المرأة النفور من الريبة فمن وضع نفسه مواضع التهم فلا يلومن الا نفسه
108. نواس
فعال من قولهم ناس الشىء ينوس اذا تحرك وكل متحرك نائس وذو نواس الملك الحميرى كانت له ذؤابة تنوس على ظهره
109. نور
النور الضوء وسطوعه وما يبين الاشياء ويرى الابصار حقيقتها اما نوار فهو كثير النور ونورى منسوب الى النور ونائر واضح بين ومنير والمنير مرسل النور وقد يضاف الى الدين فيقال نور الدين
110. نور
النور: ما يبين الاشياء ويرى الابصار حقيقتها والنور: الضوء وسطوعه 1- والناس منهم من يسمى نور 2- ومنهم من يختار انواراً غير مكتف بنور واحد جمع نورة وهى الزهرة البيضاء 3- ومنهم من يحدد نوع النور فيسمى: نور الصباح الذى يبدد الظلام 4- ومنهم من يسمى نور الهدى الذى يهدى الحيارى والضالين 5- ومنهم من يسمى نور الزمان فهى اللمسة المضيئة فى الحياة والنائرة المضيئة المنيرة 6- ومنهم من يختارها منسوبة الى النور بما فيه من اشراق وصفاء فيسميها: نورية 7- ومنهم من يختارها كثيرة النور والاشراق فهى: نيرة تضيء ولا تحرق والنيرة: المضيئة والحسنة اللون المشرقة 8- نورة: ومنهم من يتغنى باسم نورة ويجعلها نشيده فيناديها: نورة او نورا والنورة العلامة وحجر الكلس والنورة الزهرة البيضاء
111. نوف
النوف السنام العالى ويقول العرب ناف الشىء نوفا علا وارتفع والنوف الصوت
112. نوفة
النوف: الصوت والنوف: اسفل الذيل والنوف: السنام العالى والمرأة النيفة: تامة الطول والحسن ويقول العرب: ناف الشيء نوفا: علا وارتفع وانت نوفة ففيك علو وارتفاع
113. نويرة
نار صغيرة تضىء ولا تحرق الا من يحاول العبث والنار عنصر فعال يمثله النور والحرارة المحرقة وتطلق على اللهب ومعظم النار من مستصغر الشرر
114. نويرة
النار عنصر طبيعى فعال يمثله النور والحرارة المحرقة وتطلق على اللهب الذى يبدو للحاسة وانت نويرة نار صغيرة تضيء ولا تحرق الا من يحاول العبث بها فاللاعبون بالنار تحرقهم ومعظم النار من مستصغر الشرر
115. نيزك
رمح القصير وجرم سماوى يسبح فى الفضاء فاذا دخل فى جو الارض احترق وظهر كأنه شهاب ثاقب متساقط
116. نيزك
النيزك: الرمح القصير والنيزك: جسم يخترق طبقات الجو فيحتدم ويضيء ثم يسقط على الارض ومعظم النيازك معدنى والقليل منها حجر وهناك من يقولون نيزق
117. نيسان
نيسان: اسم شهر من شهور السنة يأتى معه الربيع فينعش النفوس*

----------


## علي pt

1. هائمة
الهائمة: من شغفت حبا بشي ما الهيمانة: العطشانة اشد العطش، والمحبة الشديدة الوجد الهيماء: العطشانة اشد العطش الهيام: الجنون من العشق الهيام: الحب الشديد والوجد اما الهيام: (بفتح الهاء) فهو: ما كان ترابا دقاقا يابسا لا تستطيع ان تمسك به لدقة ذرته
2. هاجر
هاجر بفتح الجيم - كما جاء فى القاموس - أم اسماعيل عليه السلام ويقال لها: آجر ايضا ربما لانها اكثر جزاء على العمل او لانها تعبير عن الذكر الحسن ويقولون هاجر اى خرج من بلد الى بلد وكانت هاجر اسما على مسمى
3. هادى
الهادى الدليل والهادي فاعل من يهدى فهو هاد وقد سمت العرب العنق الهادى لتقدمه الجسد ويقال فلان هاد حسن الهداية ومن اسمائنا مهدى هداه الله وعرف الطريق ومثله مهتد وليس غير الهدى الا الضلال اما هدايت فهى هداية مصدر هداه يهديه هداية غير ان الاتراك فتحوا تاءها
4. هادية
الهادى: الدليل وانت هادية والهادية: المتقدمة من كل شيء فلا عجب ان تكونى - ان شاء الله - هادية الحيارى ومرشدة الضالين هدى: الدلالة بلطف الى ما يوصل الى المطلوب هدية: العروس وما يقدمه القريب والصديق من التحف والالطاف
5. هارون
أخو موسى عليهما السلام وكان افصح من موسى لسانا والهيرون ضرب من التمر
6. هاشم
الهاشم الجبل الرخو والحلاب الحاذق اما الهشام فهو الجود ويقول العرب هشم الشى الاجوف او اليابس كسره ويقال هشم الثريد كسر الخبز واعده للثريد وهشم الناقة حلبها ويقال هشم ضرعها
7. هاشمية
تنتمى وتنتسب الى بنى هاشم رهط النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقال: هشم الثريد: كسر الخبز واعده للثريد وكذلك فعل هاشم جد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لاطعام حجاج بيت الله ويقال: هشم الناقة: حلبها فهو هاشم وهى هاشمة او هاشمية
8. هالة
الهالة: دارة القمر او دائرة من الضوء تحيط بجرم سماوى وانت هالة من النور تحيطين بمن حولك فتملئين حياتهم نورا وتبددين ظلام الشك والريب
9. هانىء
الهانىء السعيد بحياته والهانىء الخادم والهانىء الذى يسر يقال ليهنئك الولد
10. هانية
هانئة او هانية ادخلت السرور على قلب والديها ويقال: ليهنئك الولد اى يسرك وانت هانية والهانية - ايضا - التى تنعم بحياة سارة وعيش هنيء والناس يسمون هنية املا فى عيشة هنية مليئة بالسعادة اما هنوات فهم يقصدون بالتسمية اجتماع اسباب السعادة وان كانت الهنات الداهية وجمعها: هنوات والهنة: الشيء اليسير ويقال للمرأة هنة والجمع هنوات اما انت يا هناء فانت السعادة كلها واحيانا ينادونها هنا او ام الهنا ومن كانت ام الهنا او سعد الهنا فهى مصدر السعادة او جالبة السعادة معها
11. هبار
وهو مأخوذ اما من قولهم هبرت اللحم اهبره هبرا اذا قطعته قطعا كبارا والواحدة هبرة ومنه اشتقاق هبيرة وهو تصغيرها او يكون من قولهم فرس مهوبر اذا كان على اذنه وبر وهوبر اسم اشتقاقه من الهبر ومن فرسانهم هبيرة
12. هبنقة
قصير الخلق متقارب الاعضاء وكان هبنقة احمق اهل الارض
13. هتاف
الهتاف: صياح مع امتداد الصوت والهتاف: الصوت العالى يرفع تمجيدا او استنكارا وانت هتاف ابويك تمجيدا ويقال: فلانة يهتف بها: تذكر بالجمال
14. هتون
الهتون: الكثير القطر يقال: سحاب هتون وعين هتون الدمع
15. هجرس
الهجرس الصغير من ولد الثعالب والجمع هجارس وننسب اليه فنقول الهجرسى وجمع هجرس هجارس
16. هجيمة
الهجيمة: الطريدة والهجيمة من اللبن: ما لم يرب وقد كاد يروب والهيجمانة: الدرة
17. هدباء
الهدباء: طويلة اهداب العينين وهى سمة من سمات الجمال العربى
18. هدلاء
الهدلاء: من استخرت شفتها السفلى والتى تهدل كالحمام
19. هدير
اما من تصغير هدر صوت الفحل والحمام الاهلى وهدر النبيذ اذا غلا فى انائه او من قولهم دمه مهدر
20. هراس
ضرب من الشجر له شوك وبنو هراسة من العرب
21. هرثمة
خطم الأسد
22. هرمز
الكبير من ملوك العجم
23. هريرة
تصغير هرة وهى السنور اما الهر فهو هر الكلب
24. هريرة
هرة مصغرة وفى القطط الصغيرة خفة حركة ولطف وجمال
25. هزار
طائر حسن الصوت
26. هزار
هزر الرجل هزرا: ضحك الهزار: طائر حسن الصوت (فارسى معرب) ويقال له: هزار دستان لانه يغنى ألحانا كثيرة
27. هزاع
هو من يعدو عدوا سريعا ويقال هزع فلانا دق عنقه
28. هزبر
الاسد الكاسر والضخم الصلب
29. هزيلة
الهزيلة: النحيفة والهزيلة: التى تمزح فى كلامها
30. هلال
غرة القمر الى سبع ليال من الشهر ويضرب به المثل فى شكله وحسن طلعته والهلالى نسبة اليه وهلال اما ان يراد به هلال السماء المعروف او الهلال السنان الذى له شعبتان يصطاد به الوحش والهلال ايضا الماء القليل فى اسفل الغدير والهلال ضرب من الحيات
31. همام
الهمام السيد الشجاع السخى والملك اما همام فهو فعال من الهم اذا هم فعل او يكون فعال من هم الشحم اذا ذاب
32. همة
همة وهمت كما ينطقها الاتراك: اسم يوحى بالعزم القوى والهمة ايضا: الهوى والميل وفى تراثنا الشعبى الاميرة ذات الهمة ومن علت همته ترفع عن الدنايا وسما الى ارفع المناصب
33. همدان
فعلان من قولهم همدت النار اذا سكن اشتعالها
34. هميان
الهميان المعروف ليس بعربى محض وهو شداد السراويل والمنطقة وكيس للنفقة يشد فى الوسط
35. هناد
فعال من قولهم هندت الرجل تهنيدا اذا انعمته وسمت العرب هنادا ومهندا والتهنيد ملاينة الكلام ولطفه فاما مهند المنسوب الى الهند فليس من هذا
36. هناد
هناد: صياح كصياح البومة هند: اسم لجماعة من الابل عددها من مائة الى مائتين هنيدة تصغير هند والهنيدة ايضا مائة سنة هندية: منسوبة الى الهند شبه قارة تقع جنوبى آسيا والهنديات فيهن جمال الشعر والعيون وفيهن سمرة محببة ومن هندت المرأة بقلبه فقد ذهبت به
37. هنام
فعال من الهيمنة وهى الكلام الخفى ويمكن ان يكون من الهنم وهو التمر
38. هند
من التهنيد وهو الكلام الخفى وهند من الاسماء المشتركة
39. هوادة
الهوادة: اللين والرفق والهوادة السكون والهوادة ما يرجى به الصلاح بين القوم والهوادة الحرمة والسبب وانت هوادة وهويدة بالتاء او بالالف هى الهوادة مصغرة تجمع ولا تفرق فى لين ورفق
40. هوازن
جمع هوزن وهو ضرب من الطير وقد سمت العرب هوزنا
41. هواس
شجاع مجرب
42. هواية
الهواية: العمل المحبوب يشغف به المرء ويقضى اوقات فراغه فى مزاولته بدون ان يحترف وانت هواية
43. هياء
هياء: حسنة الهيئة
44. هيبة
الهيبة: المهابة والاجلال والتعظيم ومن كانت ذات هيبة كان لها شأنها واحترامها هيوبة: تهاب الله ولا تقدم على معاصيه ويهابها الناس
45. هيثم
الهيثم الكثيب السهل والصقر او فرخ العقاب والهيثم - ايضا - فرخ النسر ويقال: الهيثم: ضرب من الشجر
46. هيذام
يقال: سيف هذام اذا صار صارما
47. هيفاء
الهيف: دقة الخصر وضمور البطن فهو أهيف وهى هيفاء
48. هيمان
عطشان اشد العطش ومحب شديد الوجد

----------


## علي pt

*1. وائل
من قولهم وال يئل والا اذا نجا من الشىء والوائل الراجع الى الله واللاجىء الخالص والمبادر بطلب الموئل والنجاة
2. وائلة
لوائلة: الراجعة الى الله الوائلة: اللاجئة الخالصة الوائلة: المبادرة بطلب الموئل والنجاة
3. وابصة
من الوبيص وهو باقى ضوء النار فى الجمر وقد سمت العرب وباصا و(وابصة)
4. واثق
من يثق بنفسه وبالناس ومن وثق اطمأن وصدق
5. واثقة
الواثقة من تثق بالناس ومن تثق بنفسها وملكاتها وقدراتها ومن وثق اطمأن وصدق
6. واثلة
من الاسماء العربية مشتقة من قولهم وثلت له المال توثيلا اذا جمعته له ووثله الله توثيلا اذا انماه او من الوثالة الغلظ والكثرة
7. واجدة
الواجدة: الغنية عن الناس الموسرة والواجدة المحبة والواجدة الغاضبة وجيدة: الوجيد ما استوى من الارض وانت وجيدة والوجيدة: الموجودة وجود: الوجود حضور وشغل للمكان والزمان ومن لها وجود فهى صاحبة شخصية
8. واحة
الواحة: جنة وسط الصحراء ترد الروح وتروى العطشان
9. وادعة
الوادعة: الساكنة المستقرة المطمئنة اما وديعة: فهى الساكنة المستقرة المرفهة والوديعة: ما اودعها الله إيانا فهى وديعة الله عند أبويها
10. وارفة
فى ظلها الوارف الممتد ينعم من حولها والوارفة: التى تهتز ريا ونعمة ولخضرتها بهجة
11. واصل
يصل اقاربه والناس بوده وعطفه ويصل ما انقطع ويجمع ولا يفرق
12. واصلة
تصل اقاربها بودها وعطفها تصل ما انقطع وتجمع ولا تفرق تصل شعرها بشعر غيرها تصل رحمها: تحسن الى الاقربين من ذوى النسب والاصهار وتعطف عليهم وترفق بهم وتراعى احوالهم واصلة الى اهدافها باذن الله
13. واضح
ظاهر بين مستقيم لا يعرف الالتواء والمكر
14. واضحة
الواضحة: الظاهرة البينة الواضحة: المستقيمة التى لا تعرف الالتواء والمكر الواضحة: التى ليست بخاملة الواضحة: نقية الحسب الواضحة: حسنة الوجه باسمته
15. وافر
مكتمل خيره كثير ونفعه عميم
16. وافرة
وافرة: مكتملة خيرها كثير ونفعها عميم وافرة العرض مصونة
17. والبة
الفرخ من الزرع يخرج فى اصل الكبير يقال ولب الزرع اذا خرجت له فراخ
18. والهة
الوالهة: من ذهب عقلها لشدة حزنها الواهلة: المتحيرة من شدة الوجد والواهلة التى تحن الى طفلها
19. وثيل
ضعيف
20. وجدى
حبى، والوجد الغنى
21. وجنة
الوجنة: ما ارتفع من الخدين والوجناء: الشديدة او العظيمة الوجنتين وجنات: جمع وجنة
22. وجيه
ذو شأن وجاه وسيادة
23. وجيهة
الوجيهة: ذات الجاه والشأن والوجيهة: ذات السيادة فى قومها والوجاهة الحرمة
24. وحيد
منفرد بنفسه ليس له اخوة ولا اخوات وقد يكون وحيد عصره فى فن ما
25. وحيدة
الوحيدة: المفردة بنفسها وقد تكون وحيدة دهرها فى التفوق والنجاح
26. وداد
تود غيرها ويودها من حولها ولو لم يكن بين الناس وداد لاصبحت الحياة جحيما لا يطاق وهل الوداد الا الحب والحياة الحب والحب الحياة اما وديدة: فهى كثيرة الود والحب والوديدة المحبة
27. وداعة
من الترفيه والدعة وقد سمت العرب وداعة و(وديعة) ونحن نقول وديع وهو الساكن المستقر المرفه
28. ورد
الورد يشم ويهدى ويستقطر ماؤه ورائحته تنعش وفيه رقة وحيوية وانتعاش والوردة شقرة صافية
29. وردة
الورد انواع واصناف ومنه يستقطر ماء الورد وعطره وانت وردة والوردة تشم وتهدى والجمع: ورود والورود: حضور واشراف اما وردية فهى تنتمى الى الورد فى لونها ورائحتها
30. ورقة
من ورق الشجر او من ورق المال ويقال: رجل وراق كثير المال
31. وسام
ما يعلق على صدر من احسن عملا مكافأة له عليه
32. وسماء
الوسامة: اثر الحسن والجمال والاصل وفى الوسامة حسن وجمال ويقال: انه لوسيم قسيم وانها لوسيمة قسيمة فمن كانت وسماء او وسيمة فانها تحمل تاج الحسن والجمال والوسام: ما يعلق على صدر من احسن عملا مكافأة له عليه
33. وسن
الوسن: بدء النعاس ميسان: امرأة رزينة كأن بها سنة من رزانتها وهى ميسان الضحى: نؤوم الضحى الوسنانة: فترة الطرف وسنى: فاترة الطرف كسلى من النعمة
34. وسيم
فيه اثر الحسن والجمال والاصل
35. وصيف
الوصيف الخادم والغلام دون المراهق اما الوصاف فهو العارف بالوصف ووصفى من الاسماء التى ادخلت عليها الياء مثل شكرى ورمزى والوصف نعت الشىء بما فيه يصف الاشياء ويوضحها ويبرز معالمها وكأنك تراها
36. وصيفة
الوصيفة: تمامة القد والوصيفة: الفتاة التى لم تراهق والوصيفة: مرافقة الملكة وخادمتها الخاصة وانت وصيفة اما وصفية: فهى التى تصف الاشياء وتوضحها وتبرز معالمها وكأنها تراها
37. وضاح
نقى الحسب حسن اللون بسام ابيض وفيه ظهور وبيان
38. وضاحة
الوضاحة: صيغة مبالغة: وبيضاء اللون حسنته وحسنة الوجه البسامة ونقية الحسب وضحاء: فيها وضوح ونقاء وضحة: ظاهرة واضحة وضوح: بيان وظهور وحسن وجه والوضوح من اجمل الصفات التى تتحلى بها المرأة وسواء كنت وضاحة ام وضحاء ام وضحة ام الوضوح نفسه فلست بخاملة
39. وضىء
يشع النور وجهه فيه حسن وجمال ونظافة
40. وضيئة
الوضيئة من كانت حسنة جميلة نظيفة يشع من وجهها النور
41. وطفاء
الوطفاء: كثيرة شعر الحاجبين والاهداب مع استرخاء وطول
42. وفاق
موافق للمراد وفيه توافق وتعايش وتقارب
43. وفاق
وفاق: موافقة للمراد وفى الوفاق توافق وتعايش وتقارب وصلح وفيقة: موفقة - ان شاء الله
44. وفي
يفى بالعهد والوعد والنذر وما اجمل الوفاء
45. وفية
الوفاء اجمل ما تتحلى به النساء وانت وفية تفين بالعهد والوعد والنذر وانت وفية: كثيرة الوفاء والاخلاص اما وافية فهى التى تفى بالمطلوب ولا تقصر عنه
46. وقاص
فعال من الوقص يقال: وقصت الرجل وقصا اذا صرعته فدققت عنقه
47. وكيع
سقاء وكيع اى محكم الصنعة واستوكعت معدة الرجل اذا اشتدت والوكع اعوجاج فى رسغ اليد او الرجل
48. ولادة
ولادة: كثيرة الولد ولود وقد امرنا ان نتزوج الولود الودود وليدة: الصبية الى ان تبلغ والمولودة بين العرب
49. ولية
تولى الله امرها ورعاها والولية: المسئولية التى تتولى امر غيرها
50. وليد
هو المولود والجمع: ولدان وقد سمت العرب وليدا وولادا
51. وهاد
الوهدة الارض المنخفضة وجمعها وهاد ويقال: وهد له الفراش اى مهده وانت وهاد
52. وهب
من قولهم وهبت له هبة ووهبا فانا واهب وهو موهوب وكلنا هبة الله للاباء والامهات ووهبى بمعنى هبتى ووهيب كثير الهبة او بمعنى موهوب
53. وهيبة
الموهوبة لأبويها وانت عطية من الله ووهيبة كثيرة العطاء*

----------


## علي pt

*1. يارا
ييرا: الطاهرة والمحبوبة
2. ياره
عند الفرس، وتعني القدرة والقوة
3. ياسر
الياسر الذى يلى قسمة الجزر فى الميسر والضارب او اللاعب بالقداح فى الميسر
4. ياسمينة
زهرة الياسمين يستخرج منها دهن عطر ينعش أريجه النفس
5. ياسين
ليس اسما للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم على الاصح وانما هو مجموعة حروف كاوائل السور وعلى كل فهو لفظ قرآنى مبارك
6. يافع
اليافع من شارف البلوغ والشرف اليافع الرفيع السامى وفى التسمية شموخ ورفعة
7. يافعة
اليافعة واليفعة من شارفت البلوغ والشرف اليافع: الرفيع السامى والجبال اليافعات: الشمخ المرتفعات
8. ياقوت
من الاحجار الكريمة وهو اكثر المعادن صلابة بعد الألماس ولونه فى الغالب شفاف مشرب بحمرة او زرقة او صفرة ويستعمل للزينة
9. ياقوتة
واحدة الياقوت: ياقوتة والياقوت حجر من الاحجار الكريمة وهو اكثر المعادن صلابة بعد الماس ولونه فى الغالب شفاف مشرب بحمرة او زرقة او صفرة ويستعمل للزينة
10. يامن
ذو اليمن والبركة
11. يانع
اليانع الثمر الناضج الذى ادرك وطاب وحان قطافه واليانع الاحمر من كل شىء ويكفيك النضج
12. يانعة
اليانع الثمر الناضج الذى ادرك وطاب وحان قطافه واليانع: الاحمر من كل شيء وانت يانعة
13. يثربى
منسوب الى يثرب وهى المدينة قبل ان يهاجر اليها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
14. يحيى
قال فيه الشاعر: وسميته يحيى ليحيا وفى الحياة نماء وبقاء
15. يربوع
من قولهم ربع بالمكان اذا اقام به او من قولهم ارتبع الجمل وهو عدو شبيه بالتقريب
16. يزيد
يزداد خيرا وبركة ونماء وكثرة الزائد الاكثر يقال اشتراه بدرهم فاكثر
17. يسر
وابو اليسر اليسر خلاف العسر وبعد العسر يسر اما ميسرة فضد معسرة وهو ايذان بالتحول من حال الى حال وقد سمت العرب يسارا ويسرا وياسرا وميسرة ونحن نسمى يسرى
18. يسر
يسر: اليسر ضد العسر والدين يسر واليسر: اليسار والغنى والميسرة وانت يسر وفى اليسر: سهولة وتخفيف وفى اليسر: بعد عن التشدد وفى اليسر: سماحة وانت يسر ومع العسر: نجد اليسر
19. يسرى
واليسرى مؤنث الايسر والايسر: الاكثر غنى والايسر الذى يعمل بيده اليسرى وانت يسرى
20. يسرية
منسوبة الى اليسار والغنى ومن كانت يسرية فانها تيسر ولا تعسر تحل ولا تعقد تخفف وتلطف ولا تصعب وتشدد
21. يشكر
يعرف الفضل لاهله وامرأه شكور يستبين عليها اثر الغذاء سريعا ومن الاسماء شاكر وشكرى
22. يعرب
اسم جد العرب وهو الذى يتكلم العربية دون لحن
23. يعقوب
نبى الله والد يوسف عليه السلام واليعقوب ذكر الحجل والجمع يعاقيب
24. يعيش
مثل يحيى من الاسماء المتفائلة
25. يغوث
من الغوث وفى الغوث انقاذ ونجدة
26. يقظان
اليقظة صحوة وانتباه واليقظة فطنة وحسن ادراك
27. يقظانة
اليقظة: صحوة وانتباه واليقظة فطنة وحسن ادراك وسواء كنت يقظة ام يقظانة ففيك نباهة وذكاء وفطنة ومن كانت يقظة فهى لا تهرف بما لا تعرف وهى واعية لما يكاد لها او يحاك حولها فلا تستدرج ولا يمكر بها
28. يمانى
منسوب الى اليمن السعيد
29. يمانية
اما يمنية او يمانية فهى منسوبة الى اليمن السعيد
30. يمنى
اليمنى خلاف اليسرى وباليمنى نسلم وباليمنى نأكل ويمنى: ميمونة ذات بركة واصحاب اليمين من المكرمين ويا سعادة من تناول كتابه بيمناه وسواء كنت يمنى ام يامنة ذات يمن ام يمنة ام يمنة فاليمن حليفك والسعد يمشى فى ركابك
31. يوسف
اسم اعجمى وهو اسم لنبى الله يوسف بن يعقوب
32. يونس
اسم لنبى الله يونس صاحب الحوت ويلقب ذا النون*

----------


## علي pt

*[COLOR="rgb(72, 61, 139)"]

تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه ..[/COLOR]*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

وأخيرا لقيت معنى إسمي ههه مستانسة حدي  :bigsmile: 
حتى إسمي المستعار ( نسيم ) معناه مرررة عجبني ...

يعطيك العاافية خيي علي وألف شكر لك على هذا  الطرح والجهد ..
موفق بإذن الله في حياتك ودراستك ..


تقبل مروري مع خاالص تحياتي لك ..

----------


## علي pt

*نسيم الذكريات

الله يعافيكم يارب ..
والحمد لله ان لقيتو اسمكم ..*

وان شاء الله اسماء اولادك وبناتك تختارينهم من هون ...

----------


## ليلاس

ختامها مسك ...


يعطييييييكم العاااااافية أخوي ع الجهد


لا خلا و لا عدم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صبحكم الله بالخير

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله

اخوي علي pt

ابصراحه موضوع قمة في الرووووعه

موضوع صاحبه تعب عليه من نقل ومن متابعه لردود الأعضاء

فسلمت يداك على روعة النقل

عاد اني ابصراحه قايله إذا إسمي ما احصله ماني رادة

مو تصدق هاااا

الموضوع جدا روعه والتعب اللي فيه يجبر من يتصفحه على الرد ولو ابكلمة

 شكر وبدعاء طيب لصاحبه

وفقكم الله أينما كنتم

وإن شاء الله اتفرحونه بعد بالأخبار الطيبة عن دراستكم

أختك أنين كانت هاهنا

مع تحياتے*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلموووو على الموضوووووووع

----------

